# Skiing on the Cheap - 2012-13 Edition



## billski (Jun 22, 2012)

Summer solstice has arrived and the clock now ticks toward Winter solstice.  The days will only grow shorter from here. As much as three minutes per day once we hit September!

It will only be five weeks until the August ski sales begin.  Other than club summer bulk ticket sales, November is the month to watch for preseason ticket deals.  But to find all the other "real deals", look here.   

Let the cheapness begin!  :smash:


----------



## dartmouth01 (Jun 23, 2012)

I don't have anything in particular to post yet, but recently I've become addicted to slickdeals.net.  It's a deals site with a great forum base.  Go there, register and set up deal alerts for skiing, etc.  I promise you'll love it!


----------



## Nick (Jun 23, 2012)

dartmouth01 said:


> I don't have anything in particular to post yet, but recently I've become addicted to slickdeals.net.  It's a deals site with a great forum base.  Go there, register and set up deal alerts for skiing, etc.  I promise you'll love it!



+1 I'm on Slickdeals all the time. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 24, 2012)

http://travel.nytimes.com/2011/12/11/travel/how-to-get-a-deal-on-lift-tickets.html im sure it was posted last year but it is still a great read on saving of lift tickets.


----------



## jaytrem (Jun 27, 2012)

I picked up a new Geigerrig hydration pack that came with a 2012-2013 passport book....

http://www.geigerrig.com/passport/index.html

This year it did indeed come with a Sugarbush winter ticket (last year it showed up online as a ski ticket, but was only a summer ticket in the actual book).  The bad news is almost all the tickets are now Monday-Friday.  And a few that used to be freebies are now 2 for 1s.  Most are still freebies and there are lots of new areas (Grand Targhe,e whoohoo!!!).  I paid about $45 with shipping, so it was pretty much a no brainer.


----------



## nycskier (Jun 29, 2012)

Sessions & Flow still have their search and win promo going on where you can win free snowboard & ski gear.

This is the Session Search + Win site:








and this is the Flow Search + Win site





While not as good as the old Rossignol promo which unfortunely was discontinued, I still mangage to get some pretty good stuff from both the Session & Flow sites. I got a free pair of Snowboard socks from Flow & a ski jacket & an iTunes gift card from the Sessions promo. It's worth doing them & its fun to think about skiing & riding every time I do a google search


----------



## abc (Jul 6, 2012)

jaytrem said:


> . I picked up a new Geigerrig hydration pack that came with a 2012-2013 passport book
> ....
> I paid about $45 with shipping, so it was pretty much a no brainer.


Where did you find one for $45?

I got one last year but it was closer to $100. Now that they changed it, I would hesitate to pay another $100. But $45 would be a different story. (Sun-Thu is ok by me, just use it for Sunday, Saturday is too busy anyway)


----------



## jaytrem (Jul 6, 2012)

abc said:


> Where did you find one for $45?
> 
> I got one last year but it was closer to $100. Now that they changed it, I would hesitate to pay another $100. But $45 would be a different story. (Sun-Thu is ok by me, just use it for Sunday, Saturday is too busy anyway)



This year I bought it from gearbuzz.com, last year from the theclymb.com.  Both websites are the limited time offer type sites.  There's a good chance it'll show up again.  Hopefully somebody will post if they see it.

Also of note, the Descente Passports will include Whiteface and Gore this year.  Don't know if they're going to be M-F also, hope not.


----------



## billski (Jul 12, 2012)

*West Coast Skiers and Riders- DEAL ALERT!

 The SnowBomb Card is on sale for $60 (reg price $150) until July 15 only:
 *THREE FREE LIFT TICKETS 
 *TWO FREE NIGHT HOTEL IN RENO*


----------



## bousquet19 (Jul 19, 2012)

From the mid-Atlantic, SnowTime Resorts (Liberty, Roundtop, Whitetail) has gotten around to setting and posting season's pass prices for 2012-13. Regular rates are $439 before 10/31, and $639 after that.  No change from 2011-12, except purchasers the previous March-April paid $429 for a 2011-12 pass. Mountains of Distinction discounts continue (12 more resorts incl. Jay, Jiminy, Sunapee, Okemo, Shawnee, Wintergreen, Seven Springs), as do special rates at Stratton and Breckenridge  http://www.libertymountainresort.com/mountain/tickets-passes-equipment/season-pass.aspx

New this year is a bonus of $50 in Resort Cash if you buy your pass before the end of September. Glad to see that "extra" ... that's several good sandwiches, accompanied by a favorite beverage. 

Woody


----------



## billski (Jul 19, 2012)

*Ski NH Anywhere, Anytime Ticket Package*



*Ski NH Anywhere, Anytime Ticket Packages On Sale Wednesday, August 1st!*

 

 

 

 It is already time to start thinking about skiing and riding for the 2012-13 winter! 

Our Ski NH Anywhere, Anytime Lift Ticket Packages go on sale Wednesday, August 1st at 10am. 

Inventory for this winter has been reduced by more than half, so we expect many areas to sell out very quickly.  If you are interested in purchasing tickets this year we encourage you to do so when the tickets go on sale.


*Details: *
Save $10-$18 On Adult Weekend & Holiday Lift Tickets!
*Tickets are transferable, so you can share them with family and friends.

*Tickets are valid any day, including weekends and all holidays.

*Redeem at the ski area for an all day lift ticket, a twilight lift ticket or a night lift ticket.

*Quantities are extremely limited, so once we sell out of a specific ski area, those tickets will no longer be available.

Simply create your package of 6 or more lift tickets by choosing the specific mountains you want with no more than 50% of your lift tickets to any one mountain. (In the case of a six ticket purchase, however, you can order four tickets to one area and two tickets to another area.)

You can choose from any or all tiers of mountains, but you must choose the specific mountain you plan to visit! 


$68 per lift ticket for Bretton Woods, Loon Mountain
$58 per lift ticket for Cannon Mountain, Gunstock Mountain Resort, Mount Sunapee, Waterville Valley
$45 per lift ticket for Cranmore Mountain Resort, Pats Peak, Ragged Mountain
     (Pats Peak tickets not valid for Saturday Night POP program.)
$30 per lift ticket for Black Mountain, Dartmouth Skiway, Granite Gorge Ski Area, King Pine Ski Area
$20 per lift ticket for McIntyre Ski Area
     (McIntyre tickets not valid for Skitubenboard Saturday night program.)
Phone & fax orders ONLY will be accepted during the early August sales period. The order form will be posted here in late July.

Online ordering will be available beginning in early September.

To learn more visit our website at SkiNH.com.

Please call or email us if you have any questions.
(Phone: 800-887-5464 x0, Monday-Friday, 8a-4p)


----------



## wtcobb (Jul 20, 2012)

Not quite tickets/equipment, but any known deals on snow tires this early?


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 21, 2012)

wtcobb said:


> Not quite tickets/equipment, but any known deals on snow tires this early?


Keep an eye on TireRack.com for deals. I've often picked up a discount for buying four snows well in advanced of snow season. Sometimes their total price reflects a manufacturer rebate in the form of a branded gift card, so just be aware of that. Still, if you can get a sale and rebate, they often have a cheaper price than buying local and getting a free mount. I find the dates for the sales and rebates can vary by manufacturer. Signing up for their email newsletter might not be a bad idea.


----------



## wtcobb (Jul 23, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Keep an eye on TireRack.com for deals. I've often picked up a discount for buying four snows well in advanced of snow season. Sometimes their total price reflects a manufacturer rebate in the form of a branded gift card, so just be aware of that. Still, if you can get a sale and rebate, they often have a cheaper price than buying local and getting a free mount. I find the dates for the sales and rebates can vary by manufacturer. Signing up for their email newsletter might not be a bad idea.



Thanks for the tip!


----------



## St. Bear (Jul 23, 2012)

I know it's a super secret and people and I'll probably get hazed just for discussing it in public, but does anybody know when the SkiVT passes are sold?


----------



## billski (Jul 23, 2012)

St. Bear said:


> I know it's a super secret and people and I'll probably get hazed just for discussing it in public, but does anybody know when the SkiVT passes are sold?



Yes.


----------



## billski (Jul 23, 2012)

The ACE Ski and Board Club summer ticket voucher sale is underway. Vermont, New Hampshire and Maine tickets are available at steep discounts. Membership required. Join and access these deals now. The sales are over in 1-2 weeks depending on the state.


----------



## Smellytele (Jul 24, 2012)

They need to update that site ACE Ski and Board Club  to allow online membership signups...


----------



## billski (Jul 24, 2012)

Smellytele said:


> They need to update that site ACE Ski and Board Club to allow online membership signups...



Posting here will fall on deaf ears.  If you want action, send them a note.  membership@aceskiandboardclub.org


----------



## Smellytele (Jul 24, 2012)

billski said:


> Posting here will fall on deaf ears.  If you want action, send them a note.  membership@aceskiandboardclub.org



I thought you were the man that could make things happen. :smile:


----------



## skivideoguy (Jul 26, 2012)

I just read ALL of last year's Skiing on the Cheap posts. Wrote down a bunch of what seemed like it might be back and some pricing to remember on deals. Will be looking for certain stuff again this year. Great stuff! Great Thread. Thanks Bill.

My question today is about season passholders getting deals at other mountains. What have been your experiences with this type of offer in past seasons. 

Also interested in Ski Super Bowl Sunday deals and St. Patricks' Day Deals. Valentine's Day is a Thursday this year so I'd look at making a weekend of that as well. 

HOT in PA today with a nasty line of thunderstorms w possible hail etc. coming today. Nice to think about snow and read last year's thread with a Meathead film on the tube in the background. Think Snow!


----------



## billski (Jul 26, 2012)

skivideoguy said:


> Wrote down a bunch of what seemed like it might be back and some pricing to remember on deals.
> 
> 4



Hey SVGUy, can we count on you to post what you find?   Let's share the wealth, even if it means repeating itself.

I am clueless about season passes; it's against my religion  
I'm sure others will pipe in, but just don't be in a hurry.  Many members go AWOL until September/October.
You are right that you'll find the best pass deals now.  Check their facebook pages.  They seem to be announcing stuff there sooner than other outlets.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 27, 2012)

skivideoguy said:


> I just read ALL of last year's Skiing on the Cheap posts. Wrote down a bunch of what seemed like it might be back and some pricing to remember on deals. Will be looking for certain stuff again this year. Great stuff! Great Thread. Thanks Bill.
> 
> My question today is about season passholders getting deals at other mountains. What have been your experiences with this type of offer in past seasons.
> 
> ...



Cannon is always two for one on Super Bowl Sunday.


----------



## skivideoguy (Jul 27, 2012)

Hey Bill,

Sure happy to share what I gleaned. I was looking specifically for Sugarbush, MRG and Stowe stuff so that's what I pulled. 

Watch The Clymb for Geigerig Pack special - free SB and BOBO for Hunter
Stowe Club Days - joined ACE, thanks again Bill
Descente Passport - look at the jackets
WCAX - Sugarbush $39 midweek - monitor WCAX
Vermont Pass - 3/$125 or 5/$200 Vermont Ski Area Assoc.
Vermont Travel Club Card
SkiRideFree.com Gas station fillup deal - I filled one last year but didn't get to use it. 
RideandskiNE.com
Snoweastmagazine.com - check for specials
Boston Globe - boston.com
WinterGoPlay.com - was good a couple years ago - pickup in travels
Mad Card $144 3 tickets
Ski Movie Premiers - lift ticket w movie
Mountainsportclub.com 
St Pat's - $35 at Stowe last year. 3/17/2013
Sugarbush $30 Thursdays at Mount Ellen
PointFM - get a button
Over the Hill Gang - If your 50+ othgo.com
Super Bowl Sunday - Sugarbush $55 or $46
Sugarbush Valentines Day $14
Killington Late Season 4 Play $199
Sundays in March at Sugarbush - $44 or $80/2 days
Mount Ellen $30 rest of season any day started March 5
Stowe St. Pats $35 wear green

Of course there is Liftopia, Groupon and deals for FB Likes to watch for as well.

That's what I gleaned from skimming last year's thread. May the flakes fly early, pile up deep and never thaw!


----------



## jaytrem (Jul 27, 2012)

Nice summary, thanks.

The Clymb had the Geigerig packs a couple days ago during their huge sale.  They we're already sold out when I noticed, so I didn't bother posting it.  I'm sure there's a good chance they'll be back.  I think the price was $56 for one of the larger packs.


----------



## Skier4life (Jul 27, 2012)

jaytrem said:


> Nice summary, thanks.
> 
> The Clymb had the Geigerig packs a couple days ago during their huge sale.  They we're already sold out when I noticed, so I didn't bother posting it.  I'm sure there's a good chance they'll be back.  I think the price was $56 for one of the larger packs.



Really hope this one comes back!


----------



## Skier4life (Jul 27, 2012)

This is brilliant stuff and very dedicated I must say...THANKS


----------



## k123 (Jul 30, 2012)

Skier4life said:


> Really hope this one comes back!



Definitely try to get one of the geigerrig hydration packs of the clymb.  I picked one up last year and use it all the time for hiking and mountain biking.  The pressurized system is really nice.  Plus I used the Hunter bogo.



skivideoguy said:


> SkiRideFree.com Gas station fillup deal - I filled one last year but didn't get to use it.



Thanks for making that nice list of savings!
I filled up 2 of the skiridefree.com coupons and didn't get to use either since they weather did not cooperate in march


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 30, 2012)

skivideoguy said:


> St Pat's - $35 at Stowe last year. 3/17/2013
> Stowe St. Pats $35 wear green



Stowe did not have a St. Pat's deal last year because St. Pat's fell on a Saturday. The previous year it was $39.

I believe the wear green deal was for MRG.


----------



## skivideoguy (Aug 2, 2012)

From Win's Word at Sugarbush - Joint College Pass w MRG - wish I was in my 20's!

"In just a few weeks, we will be marketing 2012/13 season passes at our early-season rates (these rates are good until September 12th). This year, we are teaming up with Mad River Glen to offer a joint College Pass and offering a new feature on our For20s Pass that allows a For20s passholder to ski MRG on weekdays for an extra $80 plus tax. This partnership with our famed single-chair neighbor is a joint effort to get more people to understand the special nature of the Mad River Valley, and we hope to find other ways to work closely together in the future.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 6, 2012)

k123 said:


> *I filled up 2 of the skiridefree.com coupons and didn't get to use* either since they weather did not cooperate in march



Hopefully you didnt throw them out.  The last few years they haven't changed the sticker color and my guess is they wont do so this year either.  Just peel those babies off the 2011-12 ones you have and affix them to 2012/13 and you're good to go.  I'm probably the only person who's thrifty (read: cheap) enough to think to do this, but it works.


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 6, 2012)

First Liftopia ski deal I have seen - http://www.liftopia.com/ski-resort-info/resort/802019/VT/Stratton-Mountain.htm


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 8, 2012)

The Colorado Gems card is out.  $10, get you a bunch of discounts the smaller CO areas...

http://www.shopcoloradoski.com/product_p/cscusa_gems_card_2012_13.htm


----------



## billski (Aug 9, 2012)

[h=1]012-13 Ski NH Anywhere, Anytime ticket packages
Tickets go on Sale on wednesday, August 1 at 10am !!![/h][h=2]Save $10-$18 On Adult Weekend & Holiday Lift Tickets![/h]
*Tickets are transferable, so you can share them with family and friends.

*Tickets are valid any day, including weekends and all holidays.

*Redeem at the ski area for an all day lift ticket, a twilight lift ticket or a night lift ticket.

**Quantities are extremely limited*, so once we sell out of a specific ski area, those tickets will no longer be available.


----------



## Skier4life (Aug 10, 2012)

Killington early birders get this...I am sure there will be loads more from The Beast but this is the first I have seen:
http://www.killington.com/winter/2for1/2for1-social-media


----------



## Skier4life (Aug 10, 2012)

Skier4life said:


> Killington early birders get this...I am sure there will be loads more from The Beast but this is the first I have seen:
> http://www.killington.com/winter/2for1/2for1-social-media




Forgot to mention: BOGO free - use before December 16; both on same day; non-transferable


----------



## billski (Aug 10, 2012)

Skier4life said:


> Forgot to mention: BOGO free - use before December 16; both on same day; non-transferable



Thanks for the update.  Now, my editorial comment:

BOGOs - zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz   I find them everywhere, all season.  Discounts abound before xmas.  Gimme a better break than that.It's apt to be in the 70's come December, given the way this summer has shaped up (or down). :sad:


----------



## wtcobb (Aug 10, 2012)

Just got the K-ton deal. Signed up twice (they just email you the voucher). One can hope, right?


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 10, 2012)

wtcobb said:


> Just got the K-ton deal. Signed up twice (they just email you the voucher). One can hope, right?



You should get it immediately in your email box. Just print it out & you're good to go.


----------



## wtcobb (Aug 10, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> You should get it immediately in your email box. Just print it out & you're good to go.



Yeah I got them, just need to hope for an early snowfall is what I meant! :grin: It's free to get the voucher, so why not sign up with a couple emails and get some just in case we're hit with another Halloween dump.


----------



## k123 (Aug 10, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> Hopefully you didnt throw them out.  The last few years they haven't changed the sticker color and my guess is they wont do so this year either.  Just peel those babies off the 2011-12 ones you have and affix them to 2012/13 and you're good to go.  I'm probably the only person who's thrifty (read: cheap) enough to think to do this, but it works.



That's a great idea, good thing I kept them.  I'll have to fill up once at one of the gas stations to get the new coupon and that will be my confirmation of the sticker color.  On my coupon from last year I had my gas receipts attached; should I transfer two receipts to the new coupon with the stickers?  Or should I not even bother with the receipts and just put the stickers on there?  I doubt they would check the dates on the receipts anyway.  More thrifty=more skiing


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 10, 2012)

billski said:


> Thanks for the update.  Now, my editorial comment:
> 
> BOGOs - zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz   I find them everywhere, all season.  Discounts abound before xmas.  Gimme a better break than that.It's apt to be in the 70's come December, given the way this summer has shaped up (or down). :sad:


Wow, that is harsh! 50% off works for me.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 10, 2012)

k123 said:


> *That's a great idea, good thing I kept them.*  I'll have to fill up once at one of the gas stations to get the new coupon and that will be my confirmation of the sticker color.  On my coupon from last year I had my gas receipts attached*; should I transfer two receipts to the new coupon with the stickers?  *Or should I not even bother with the receipts and just put the stickers on there? * I doubt they would check the dates on the receipts anyway.*  More thrifty=more skiing



I didnt take the chance, I put 2 new gas receipts on each new card I got after filling up in ski country.   But the 2 new receipts I stapled on were from local NJ gas stations not in the program (i.e. the mountain may check the dates of the receipts, but they have no idea what is/isnt a participating gas station).


----------



## reefer (Aug 11, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Wow, that is harsh! 50% off works for me.



Glad you said it. WTF Billski? I see it has it's own post now and people seem very excited. I use a few of these every year with my friends. Guaranteed to get a good 6-12 primo ski days there before the 16th. Negativity already? WOW.
Here's a couple from last year! Two excellent ski days!


East Fall 11/8/11







powerline 11/23/11 (yes powder day, 12+)


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 11, 2012)

reefer said:


> Here's a couple from last year! Two excellent ski days!
> 
> 
> East Fall 11/8/11



Upper East Fall was sweet early season last year because the let it bump up. They should let it bump up more often.


----------



## billski (Aug 11, 2012)

**

Of course they are of value. :razz: Ah, the lack to intonation on the interspace.  All I'm saying is that they are really, really easy to find. 8) Most places handed them out left and right last season. That is no surprise to anyone.   I had more than I knew what to do with.    Anyways, I never pass up posting a deal, even though 95% of them I'll never use.  

Now about that negativity... piget te offendisse 
Maybe its the weather
Or maybe it's the fear of global warming :roll:
Or maybe just senility setting in :-?


----------



## Puck it (Aug 11, 2012)

billski said:


> Of course they are of value. :razz: Ah, the lack to intonation on the interspace. All I'm saying is that they are really, really easy to find. 8) Most places handed them out left and right last season. That is no surprise to anyone.  I had more than I knew what to do with.  Anyways, I never pass up posting a deal, even though 95% of them I'll never use.
> 
> Now about that negativity... piget te offendisse
> Maybe its the weather
> ...


----------



## billski (Aug 11, 2012)

Hey, you "outted" me.  Wait a minute.  You guys knew that all along! :-D


----------



## fahz (Aug 16, 2012)

TY Skier4Life - For the BOGO to Killington. I did use a Killington BOGO early last season - cheaper ticket and the second made the first cheaper.  

BenedictGomez never thought about peeling the stickers have a bunch somewhere from last couple seasons & the idea about using other current gas receipts simply brilliant!  Hopefully they do it again this fall.

The Geigerrig deal sounds great if another Clymb deal pops up, But sharing the book/trading tickets seems like a possible problem as I saw something on the site that you have to have the hydration unit with you?  Much like having to wear the Descente jacket to the window.  Anyone have experience using the passbooks in the past?  Can you take a single ticket out of the book and use it or do you need the whole book?


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 17, 2012)

New Liftopia deals for Attitrash and Wildcat - Also Burke


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 17, 2012)

The Descente 2013 Passport list....

http://www.descente.com/contact/passport-details/

Looks like the only addition is Snow Summit in Southern California. However on Facebook they mentioned Whiteface and Gore would be on there this year. So not sure how accurate it is yet. Assuming it is accurate, for losses we have Windham, The Canyons, Sunday River, Spirit MN. Bit surprised Apline Meadows is still on there after Squaw bought them out.


----------



## wtcobb (Aug 17, 2012)

*College/For 20's passes*

Lots of college deals out through Ski Vermont: http://www.skivermont.com/about-us/press-room/press-release/id/401

*Threesome** College Pass**– Mad River Glen and Sugarbush Resort: $359
*Featuring skiing and riding at three big mountains - Lincoln Peak and Mt. Ellen at Sugarbush, and Mad River Glen
*
Higher Education College Season Pass - Mount Snow: $319
*Higher Education Pass includes Mount Snow in Vermont, Attitash, Wildcat and Crotched in New Hampshire and Jack Frost/Big Boulder in Pennsylvania.

*Jay**Peak + Burke College Pass - Jay Peak Resort and Burke Mountain: $249

**SOS **College Pass -**Stratton Mountain and Okemo Mountain: $299 (includes Sunapee)

**The Stowe College Pass – Stowe Mountain Resort: $399 before Oct. 31

*And many more.

Also nice, some passes for 20-something's (I don't know if I can still pull off my college ID):

*For20s Pass – Sugarbush Resort: $319

**20’s Midweek Pass – Mad River Glen: $199*


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 17, 2012)

The MRG/SB pass is a good deal for college students.


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 17, 2012)

jaytrem said:


> The Descente 2013 Passport list....
> 
> http://www.descente.com/contact/passport-details/
> 
> Looks like the only addition is Snow Summit in Southern California. However on Facebook they mentioned Whiteface and Gore would be on there this year. So not sure how accurate it is yet. Assuming it is accurate, for losses we have Windham, The Canyons, Sunday River, Spirit MN. Bit surprised Apline Meadows is still on there after Squaw bought them out.



Looks like they fixed the list.  Added Gore, Whiteface, Shawnee ME, and Brundage ID for this year.  Also put the Canyons back in.  Was a bit surprised that one was missing before since they're still in the Geigerrig Passport.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 18, 2012)

fahz said:


> BenedictGomez never thought about peeling the stickers have a bunch somewhere from last couple seasons & the idea about using other current gas receipts simply brilliant!  Hopefully they do it again this fall.



What can I say, I'm devious.  

Last year I made a Google Map of all the "participating gas stations" throughout ski country that are in the program, and I'll update it and post a link here once it's out for 2012/13.  The link can be opened on a smartphone, and so you can use GPS with it, definitely helped me score more gas stamps last year on stations that I would have missed out on.



jaytrem said:


> The Descente 2013 Passport list....
> 
> http://www.descente.com/contact/passport-details/



Is there a link to the actual passport so we can see the individual details/restrictions for each mountain?


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 18, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> Is there a link to the actual passport so we can see the individual details/restrictions for each mountain?



That would be nice, but unlike Geigerrig they've never done that in the past, so I wouldn't expect it this year.  I always check it out at the Ski Barn before buying.  Hope it not mostly M-F like the Geigerrig this year.  I'm sure somebody will post the detals here or on epicski at some point.


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 21, 2012)

For those of you who like to plan really early, Liftopia has a bunch of $9 days at Wildcat and Attitash.

Edit: Make that two days at each place, thought there were a couple more.


----------



## billski (Aug 21, 2012)

ACE Ski and Board Club (my club) will offer ACE members with EICSL affiliation special "awareness days" at select New England ski/board areas in 2012-13.   The details are being worked and will be announced at the first club meeting on September 8th.   Email and members-only discount news will be issued two weeks after each meeting.  This is in addition to the usual club-only discounts to Stowe, Whiteface, etc.


----------



## tcharron (Aug 22, 2012)

I've taken the reigns and started to maintain the ski swap threads again this year.  You can find a listing of most of the currently known dates/places for ski sales/swaps at http://forums.alpinezone.com/showth...aps-Tent-Sales-BACK-for-the-2012-2013-Season!


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 23, 2012)

*great deals on SteepandCheap lunch hour today*

http://l.mail-steepandcheap.com/YesConnect/HtmlMessagePreview?a=5hwZR-qyU1nD94Gti1WDAJ today big deals form 11am -2pm mountain stan time steepandcheap.com great deals.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 23, 2012)

http://view.ed4.net/v/D4KMJCK/ZOWZX...JCK-Y0DIA-BUH1Z-I31739-32YX0-v1&ed_mid=254429 Jet Blue cheap flights to go skiing.


----------



## tcharron (Aug 23, 2012)

I noticed a distinct lack of freebie lists for the Warren Miller tour, I wonder if they are going to release details later, or if they're doing without this year.


----------



## tcharron (Aug 23, 2012)

tcharron said:


> I noticed a distinct lack of freebie lists for the Warren Miller tour, I wonder if they are going to release details later, or if they're doing without this year.



Scratch that, it's just harder to find.

http://www.skinet.com/warrenmiller/events/the-music-hall

Porstsmouth, NH is:

FREE LIFT TICKET TO SUGARBUSH

Everyone attending Like There's No Tomorrow will receive a voucher good for One (1) FREE lift ticket to Sugarbush Resort, valid Monday through Friday, anytime during the 2011/2012 winter season. Coupon not valid 12.12.11 through 1.1.12, 1.14.12 through 1.16.12, and 2.18.12 through 2.26.12. Not valid with any other offers. No refunds. Non transferable








​BUY ONE GET ONE FREE AT SUGARLOAF

Everyone attending Like There's No Tomorrow will receive a voucher to Sugarloaf good for One (1) 2 for 1 lift ticket valid Sunday through Friday, from Opening Day 2011 through Closing Day 2012. COUPON NOT VALID: Saturdays and the Holiday Periods of 11.25.11 through 11.26.11, 12.25.11 through 1.1.12, 1.14.12 through 1.16.12, 2.18.12 through 2.26.12 and 4.13.12 through 4.15.12. Offer cannot be combined with any other discounts or offers and holds no cash value. Vouchers can be redeemed at any lift ticket window. No refunds. Non-transferable.








​BUY ONE GET ONE FREE AT SUNDAY RIVER

Everyone attending Like There's No Tomorrow will receive a voucher to Sunday River good for One (1) 2 for 1 lift ticket valid Sunday through Friday, from Opening Day 2011 through Closing Day 2012. COUPON NOT VALID: Saturdays and Holiday Periods of 11.25.11 through 11.26.11, 12.25.11 through 1.1.12, 1.14.12 through 1.16.12, 2.18.12 through 2.26.12 and 4.7.12 through 4.8.12. Offer cannot be combined with any other discounts or offers and holds no cash value. Vouchers can be redeemed at any lift ticket window. No refunds. Non-transferable.








​BUY ONE GET ONE FREE AT GUNSTOCK

Everyone attending Like There's No Tomorrow will receive a voucher to Gunstock Mountain Resort good for One (1) 2 for 1 lift ticket voucher good from Opening Day until 1.31.12. Coupon not valid 12.25.11 through 1.01.11 and 1.14.12 through 1.16.12. Not valid with any other discounted offer. No refunds. No cash value. Non-transferable.








​$25 OFF A TOTAL PURCHASE OF $50 OR MORE AT PUTNAM’S

Everyone attending LIKE THERE'S NO TOMORROW will receive a voucher good for $25 off a purchase of $50 or more, including sale items. OFFER EXPIRES 12.15.11.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 23, 2012)

http://www.mountainsportsclub.com/dealsList.cfm?dType=1 Mountain sports club lots of discounts.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 23, 2012)

Ride and ski mostly 10$ off and 2for 1 s  http://www.rideandskine.com/Mountain_Discounts.html


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 23, 2012)

tcharron said:


> *I noticed a distinct lack of freebie lists for the Warren Miller tour*, I wonder if they are going to release details later, or if they're doing without this year.



I saw the Warren Miller flic last year in Manhattan and it was the worst I've ever seen in terms of lift ticket swag:  

BOGO to Jiminy Peak (WTH that lives in NYC is likely to go skiing at Jiminy Peak?)
BOGO to Mountain Creek (you cant pay people to go there)

So, to summarize, no free tickets, and 2 BOGOs to places that people who live in NYC are highly unlikely to use.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 23, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> I saw the Warren Miller flic last year in Manhattan and it was the worst I've ever seen in terms of lift ticket swag:
> 
> BOGO to Jiminy Peak (WTH that lives in NYC is likely to go skiing at Jiminy Peak?)
> BOGO to Mountain Creek (you cant pay people to go there)
> ...



you should have them on Craigslist, Mountain Creek at night midweek is nice night skiing, I do not like Jiminy Peak but it is always crowed there.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 23, 2012)

http://www.evo.com/shop/sale_winter2012.aspx some really good deals on last years winter sports stuff.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 24, 2012)

Scotty said:


> *you should have them on Craigslist*, Mountain Creek at night midweek is nice night skiing, I do not like Jiminy Peak but it is always crowed there.



lol, yup.   I wound up selling them and at least covering the cost of the film.  Plus, the skiers who bought the BOGO's saved a decent bit of $$.  Everyone's happy.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 25, 2012)

http://potterbrothers.com/pb-tickets/ They always have great deals to local NYC market ski area and in a few weeks it should be online.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 25, 2012)

http://www.visitsaltlake.com/superpass/ good for all 4 SLC mountains price includes trax and ski bus.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 25, 2012)

http://www.skiutah.com/winter/deals good deals for Utah.


----------



## abc (Aug 26, 2012)

fahz said:


> The Geigerrig deal sounds great if another Clymb deal pops up, But sharing the book/trading tickets seems like a possible problem as I saw something on the site that you have to have the hydration unit with you? Much like having to wear the Descente jacket to the window. Anyone have experience using the passbooks in the past? Can you take a single ticket out of the book and use it or do you need the whole book?


I've used it last year. No one ever asked about the hydration pack. No one has asked for the book either (although of the latter, I tend to tear it off the book near the window because I didn't want to lose the coupon--being very disorganized person I am).


----------



## abc (Aug 26, 2012)

jaytrem said:


> Hope it not mostly M-F like the Geigerrig this year.


Thanks for bringing that to my attention! 

I'm glad I bought one last year. This year's one will be totally useless to me. They won't be selling me a hydration pack with all those M-F tickets. Hope they sell a bunch to the housewives and retirees.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 28, 2012)

http://m.yahoo.com/w/ygo-mail/messa...TEXT&op=html&.ts=1346096445&.intl=us&.lang=en Steep and Cheap .com to have great deals and and $5 2nd day shipping over the Labor the weekend.


----------



## RENO (Aug 28, 2012)

2012 Snowboard gear Tent Sale. Extra 20% off Salomon gear. Picked up Salomon F22 boots for $135. 
http://www.snowboards.com/tent-sale/tent-sale,default,pg.html


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 29, 2012)

*hunter discount card come out today*

  Hunter mountain in NY Catskills came out today for $49 , buy before mid November and it will include one lift ticket, plus 25% off weekends and 50% off midweek. http://www.huntermtn.com/huntermtn/tickets-passes/big-lift-card.aspx http://www.huntermtn.com/huntermtn/tickets-passes/big-lift-additional.aspx


----------



## rocojerry (Aug 29, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Keep an eye on TireRack.com for deals. I've often picked up a discount for buying four snows well in advanced of snow season. Sometimes their total price reflects a manufacturer rebate in the form of a branded gift card, so just be aware of that. Still, if you can get a sale and rebate, they often have a cheaper price than buying local and getting a free mount. I find the dates for the sales and rebates can vary by manufacturer. Signing up for their email newsletter might not be a bad idea.



Just got this in the mail, tirerack.com/getready
*Tire Rack Exclusive: Get Ready. Get Fifty.*
When you purchase a set of four (4) select winter / snow tires you may be eligible to receive an American Express®-branded Reward Card valued at up to $50 by mail. Offer valid on tires purchased from Tire Rack’s in-stock inventory between 12:00 a.m. EDT August 22, 2012 and 11:59 p.m. EDT October 5, 2012. 
Offer valid only in the 50 United States and the District of Columbia (includes APO/FPO addresses) while supplies last. The offer does not apply to Canadian residents.


----------



## mediamogul (Aug 30, 2012)

Got this in my email:

Sugarloaf

There's no better way to build stoke for ski season than a premiere of the year's  baddest ski movie. That's why we've teamed up with TGR to host the premieres of their latest opus "The Dream Factory."
                                 Join us for the movie in Portland, Portsmouth, Orono, or Farmington, and you'll leave with a *free early-season lift ticket*, valid at either Sugarloaf or Sunday River.
                                 We'll also have swag to throw out, stickers to slap on everything in sight, and of course, the most badass ski movie of the season.
                                 Dates and Locations are as follows:


*9/28: The Music Hall, Portsmouth, NH*
*9/29: Port City Music Hall, Portland, ME (Two showtimes!)
*
*11/8: Collins Center for the Arts, Orono, ME
*
*11/14: Lincoln Auditorium, Farmington, ME*
                                 Buy your tickets online today to secure your spot and your free lift ticket!

http://www.sugarloaf.com/EventsActivities/Movie_Premiere_Landing_Page.html


----------



## jimk (Sep 1, 2012)

Long time lurker, first time poster.  I gave this thread a mention in an article recently published on Epicski.com:  http://www.epicski.com/a/how-to-do-a-really-cheap-ski-trip
It's the least I could do since I stole so many of your ideas!
Ski on.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 2, 2012)

http://www.leftlanesports.com/Event.aspx?l=00060331041800000000&et=bsc suppose to be good discount prices off snowboard stuff, but you have to be a member to see the prices. I thought the prices were average. But with each friend you invite you get $10 off.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 3, 2012)

$30 midweek tickets for Attitash and Wildcat

http://www.attitash.com/summer-deals-and-discounts.html


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 3, 2012)

http://www.lifttickets.com/ I never used this website but it looks like you can get some good deals.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 4, 2012)

Wildcat/ Attitash midweek tickets for $30  - on sale for the month of September.

http://www.skiwildcat.com/wild-deals.html


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 5, 2012)

Just in from Facebook: Middlebury College Snow Bowl is running a promo where every non-holiday weekday will be $25.00 for a full day and $20.00 for a half-day of skiing. 



> **Breaking News form the Bowl**The 2012-2013 Lift Ticket Rates are in. The Non-Holiday Weekday Rate for both Adult and Students is going to $25.00 all day and $20.00 for a half day of skiing!!!! Clearly the best deal around. All other rates will be "frozen" from last year and will be posted soon.



The Bowl is a great place to visit and never a crowd. It is about 10 minutes off of Route 100 halfway between Sugarbush and Killington. This is a nice place to throw in the mix when you are in those areas. Old school terrain, nice lifts, nice lodge, steep terrain, amazing views, and awesome skiers. Go in a good snow year and the trees and natural stuff are fun.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 5, 2012)

...and just got an Email from Liftopia with some hot deals.  Great prices on ski areas across the country.


----------



## Nick (Sep 5, 2012)

Some sick liftopia deals today

http://app.bronto.com/public/?q=pre...=2846rpjhlvnuwb4k1s2gvnjotv859&ssid=13755&t=3


*Attitash Lift Tickets*from *$9.00*save *86%**Wildcat Lift Tickets*from *$9.00*save *86%**Burke Mountain Lift Tickets*from *$25.00*save *63%**Ski Ward Lift Tickets*from *$12.00*save *57%**Suicide Six Lift Tickets*from *$24.00*save *44%**Lost Valley Lift Tickets*from *$13.99*save *42%**Saddleback Lift Tickets*from *$35.00*save *41%**Gunstock 2-Day Lift Tickets*from *$38.00*save *40%**Stratton Mountain 2-Day Lift Tickets*from *$103.99*save *36%**Jay Peak 2-Day Lift Tickets*from *$99.00*save *23%*


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 5, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Hunter mountain in NY Catskills came out today for $49 , buy before mid November and it will include one lift ticket, plus 25% off weekends and 50% off midweek. http://www.huntermtn.com/huntermtn/tickets-passes/big-lift-card.aspx http://www.huntermtn.com/huntermtn/tickets-passes/big-lift-additional.aspx



I did this last year and it worked out pretty well for me.  There's also the Big Lift Plus card for $89 that includes two lift tickets in addition to the discounts.  I think I'll do that one this year instead.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 5, 2012)

Nick said:


> Some sick liftopia deals today
> 
> http://app.bronto.com/public/?q=pre...=2846rpjhlvnuwb4k1s2gvnjotv859&ssid=13755&t=3
> 
> ...



Also some for Whiteface


----------



## jaytrem (Sep 13, 2012)

Tahoe 6-pack for $299...

http://www.skilaketahoe.com/lake-tahoe-six-pack-ticket-2012-13-season


----------



## 4aprice (Sep 13, 2012)

Camelback is selling their 3 pack again for $99 for anyone in the NYC/Phi area.

Anyone hear if Price Chopper will be selling their ticket books again?  Nothing on their site yet but had good sucess with them last year.  Good selection of mountains at either $37 or $45 a day.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 14, 2012)

The ski club awareness day rates for Stowe this season for adults is 3 day $98, 4 day $122.

Such a deal.

1 day $45, 2 day $66.

12/7-12/9, 1/9-1/11, 3/13-3/16.

Other mountains have ski club offers also.

Noticeably missing this year is Sugarbush.


----------



## billski (Sep 15, 2012)

Sugarbush is doing nada this year.


----------



## billski (Sep 15, 2012)

Sugarbush is doing nada this year.  Me thinks they are moving into the "premium product" corporate phase of life.  We may be moving into an arms war with Stowe.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 15, 2012)

http://www.betterworldfundraising.com/enjoythecitybooks-ny-capitalregion.html for some NY mountains are listed here, You have to spend $20 it looks a little confusing.


----------



## Bene288 (Sep 16, 2012)

> Camelback is selling their 3 pack again for $99 for anyone in the NYC/Phi area.
> 
> Anyone hear if Price Chopper will be selling their ticket books again?   Nothing on their site yet but had good sucess with them last year.  Good  selection of mountains at either $37 or $45 a day.
> 
> ...



I've heard they will. A friend of mine is pretty far up with the Golubs and he said they're going to do it again. In addition to the three pack books, they have discounted tickets to a few mountains. However the average employee thinks that they're the same as the 3 pack. You need to go to the customer service desk and explain to them it's a ticket they print out of their coupon printer. They need to go through their "code" book. They find the code, punch it in and it prints out like coupons you get with your receipt. The 3 pack books are a little better of a deal, but they only have a limited amount of those. The ones you print are valid the whole season.


----------



## Blizzard of Wahhs (Sep 16, 2012)

any of you turds have some cheap AT binders?


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 16, 2012)

yup

in my closet next to the trolling motor which is also for sale, but I don't believe you're in need of that.


----------



## Blizzard of Wahhs (Sep 17, 2012)

um pretty sure your motor should be in another thread. What kind of binders?


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 17, 2012)

Blizzard of Wahhs said:


> um pretty sure your motor should be in another thread. What kind of binders?





Sure only 10,000.50 I give you great deal.


----------



## Blizzard of Wahhs (Sep 17, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sure only 10,000.50 I give you great deal.



Do you have cats, Scotty?


----------



## Nick (Sep 17, 2012)

trololol


----------



## fahz (Sep 17, 2012)

*Fundraiser*

My daughter is selling them as a fundraiser for her dance team I have a sample at home will provide greater details on the specifics of the ticket.  The more she/I sell the cheaper dance team is for us so let me know if you are interested

More details
Ours is the Capital Region 2013 - Albany, Clifton Park, Schenectady, Troy & Surrounding Areas
Many restaurants and activities the ski areas are
Otis Ridge - in MA is BOGO (4) with some holiday date restrictions 12/26-12/28/2012, 1/21/2013 & 2/18-2/22/2013 valid thru 12/2013
Plattekill - Catskills in NY is BOGO (2)  date restrictions 12/26-12/31/2012, 1/19-1/21/2013 & 2/16-2/18/2013 valid thru 12/15/2013 (2) BOGO Snowtubing evening same date restrictions
Willard - Greenwich, NY is BOGO (2) valid Tues-Friday not valid weekends or holiday weeks valid thru 3/15/2013



Scotty said:


> http://www.betterworldfundraising.com/enjoythecitybooks-ny-capitalregion.html for some NY mountains are listed here, You have to spend $20 it looks a little confusing.


----------



## jaytrem (Sep 18, 2012)

Got an email from the Vermont Travel Club today.  Details on this year's card...

http://www.classicskitours.net/vermontTravel.asp


----------



## mlkrgr (Sep 21, 2012)

billski said:


> Sugarbush is doing nada this year.  Me thinks they are moving into the "premium product" corporate phase of life.  We may be moving into an arms war with Stowe.



Well, I'm pretty happy about the quote I got from them (at least for some of the dates I'm considering). I'm looking to arrange a trip for a nonprofit group out of Greater Boston/North of Boston area (1 day bus trip style). The trip would be geared to helping entrepreneurs who love skiing network. Any Sunday - Friday January 2-18 would be $33/ticket for the group (Saturdays are $43). Otherwise, the pricing is a bit high considering that a bus will add $35/person/seat if I hire one myself (assuming I fill it completely). I will be looking at a few other considerations as some members want to try to keep it to a 2.5 hour drive each way, including just hiring a bus trip operator from the area (as I know they can run the trip at a lower price for many resorts/dates than I can unless something excellent comes through). Looking to keep the price of the trip below $80/person too (including bus and ticket cost) which should be doable.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 21, 2012)

mlkrgr said:


> Well, I'm pretty happy about the quote I got from them (at least for some of the dates I'm considering). I'm looking to arrange a trip for a nonprofit group out of Greater Boston/North of Boston area (1 day bus trip style). The trip would be geared to helping entrepreneurs who love skiing network. Any Sunday - Friday January 2-18 would be $33/ticket for the group (Saturdays are $43). Otherwise, the pricing is a bit high considering that a bus will add $35/person/seat if I hire one myself (assuming I fill it completely). I will be looking at a few other considerations as some members want to try to keep it to a 2.5 hour drive each way, including just hiring a bus trip operator from the area (as I know they can run the trip at a lower price for many resorts/dates than I can unless something excellent comes through). Looking to keep the price of the trip below $80/person too (including bus and ticket cost) which should be doable.



Okay so you have 2 weekends to choose from during a semi slow time so they are doing what?


----------



## mlkrgr (Sep 22, 2012)

Smellytele said:


> Okay so you have 2 weekends to choose from during a semi slow time so they are doing what?



It's a skiing trip with a good touch of networking added in. Of course, we will keep the skiing part mostly open but will at least try to help people pair up skiing such that we would have people match up by ability level shortly before the bus pulls in. There's also a meet up time for lunch so that networking can be done over that (and a meet up time for people who may want to ski over lunch but want to network with someone else). We would be hiring the bus to keep transit costs down for everyone and to make it an attractive trip to those who live in the city but do not have any cars (as a bus would cost much less for them than a Zipcar).


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 23, 2012)

jaytrem said:


> Got an email from the Vermont Travel Club today.  Details on this year's card...
> 
> http://www.classicskitours.net/vermontTravel.asp


 This site sells out quickly http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...wWG22LSefoRyFyshXnqraRBNODT-wEzm2CnOgunnafcM= and this is the same people? Those are some great deals, and 2 big hills in Maine are on this card as well.:smile:


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 23, 2012)

http://www.visitsaltlake.mobi/listingdetail.cfm?id=58493&catid=600&subcatid=0&regionid=0&keyword= Super pass info in Slc


----------



## billski (Sep 26, 2012)

My little ski club, ACE is closing in on special discount days for over a dozen ski areas in New England.  These are not your standard deals, and they are restricted to members only.  There is also a media deal under exploration.  Details will be released in late October.  All this on top of all the usual deal suspects.  You know if billski is involved with deals it can't be that bad!


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 27, 2012)

http://potterbrothers.com/discount-tickets/#flex Finally great prices on several ski hills with in a few hours of NYC discounts from Potterbrothers which has several stores in Mid Hudson Valley of NY.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 29, 2012)

http://www.skihausonline.com/lift-vouchers some good deals from this shop that is in NY and CT.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 2, 2012)

http://email.stratton.com/pub/sf/Re...Mzba4isgf&_ei_=EpYLSEqexqCKIROWEYIg2fMmGS55Z0

This offer ends 6pm tonight.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ski Vermont Passes went on sale yesterday. The 5 coupon book is already sold out but it appears 3 coupon books are still available.

http://store.liftopia.com/s/ski-vermont-cloud-store


----------



## bheemsoth (Oct 2, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> Ski Vermont Passes went on sale yesterday. The 5 coupon book is already sold out but it appears 3 coupon books are still available.
> 
> http://store.liftopia.com/s/ski-vermont-cloud-store



Did they move to an online only sales model this year? I never received my application via e-mail as normal.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 2, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> Ski Vermont Passes went on sale yesterday. The 5 coupon book is already sold out but it appears 3 coupon books are still available.
> 
> http://store.liftopia.com/s/ski-vermont-cloud-store


Looks like it is completely sold out in less than 48 hours. Glad I jumped yesterday as soon as I saw the email. Moving to the web certainly increased the rate at which these sell out considerably! Gotta get on within 24 hours or you loose out. Gotta wonder how Ski Vermont will adapt the program next year given the speed of the sell out via online sale? It was never meant as a public sale before but every year word spread more and more. Going online certainly tipped the rate of acquisition like never before!


----------



## bheemsoth (Oct 2, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Looks like it is completely sold out in less than 48 hours. Glad I jumped yesterday as soon as I saw the email. Moving to the web certainly increased the rate at which these sell out considerably! Gotta get on within 24 hours or you loose out. Gotta wonder how Ski Vermont will adapt the program next year given the speed of the sell out via online sale? It was never meant as a public sale before but every year word spread more and more. Going online certainly tipped the rate of acquisition like never before!



I just went through my e-mail and couldn't find anything from them - despite ordering passes in the past. Oh well, there are other deals, and I'm sure through this thread we'll do just as well this season as we would have with the SkiVT Passes.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 2, 2012)

I never ever received an e-mail & didn't get one this year either. I've been purchasing them for years. They always sent me a letter with the order form to do it by mail or a fax number if I wanted to do it that way. This year they only sent me a little postcard telling me when they were going on sale & how to purchase. I bet a lot of people got it & threw it out thinking it was junk mail.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 2, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Looks like it is completely sold out in less than 48 hours. Glad I jumped yesterday as soon as I saw the email. Moving to the web certainly increased the rate at which these sell out considerably! Gotta get on within 24 hours or you loose out. Gotta wonder how Ski Vermont will adapt the program next year given the speed of the sell out via online sale? It was never meant as a public sale before but every year word spread more and more. Going online certainly tipped the rate of acquisition like never before!


They've always sold out within a few days, even with the old snail mail system. Granted 48hrs. is quick. I know quite a few people that have been shut out in the past because they sat on it for only a couple of days.


----------



## andyaxa (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow.... Is it me or has the SkiNH 5th Grade Passport really gone down hill over the past few years? Passport
Peak seems to have withdrawn all three properties and the number of tickets per participating mtn as well as bonus items seem to have dwindled. Maybe "dwindled" is extreme, but certainly reduced...


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 3, 2012)

Peak decided to pull out of SKINH because they thought the cost was not worth what they got from the advertising that SKINH provided. Seeing they had to pay for 3 shares it increased their costs.


----------



## darent (Oct 3, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> I never ever received an e-mail & didn't get one this year either. I've been purchasing them for years. They always sent me a letter with the order form to do it by mail or a fax number if I wanted to do it that way. This year they only sent me a little postcard telling me when they were going on sale & how to purchase. I bet a lot of people got it & threw it out thinking it was junk mail.



never received a e-mail either, to bad that was a great deal, their goes our usual vermont trip unless something else comes up.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 3, 2012)

Attitash, Wildcat, and Crotched, as a group, decided not to participate in SkiNH this year.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 3, 2012)

darent said:


> never received a e-mail either, to bad that was a great deal, their goes our usual vermont trip unless something else comes up.



I know this card was posted already but it has some great deals. http://www.classicskitours.net/vermontTravel.asp


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 3, 2012)

darent said:


> never received a e-mail either, to bad that was a great deal, their goes our usual vermont trip unless something else comes up.


Did you read my post you quoted.

They've never sent an e-mail before & they didn't send one this year either.

Keep waiting for that e-mail.

There are better deals out there for VT. ski areas besides the pass.

I use them all.


----------



## wtcobb (Oct 4, 2012)

Ski or board tune up at Ski Haus on WEEI Perks today: 

http://www.getmyperks.com/deal/18094/get-a-ski-or-snowbard-tune-up-at-ski-haus

$20 standard, $30 premium.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 4, 2012)

wtcobb said:


> Ski or board tune up at Ski Haus on WEEI Perks today:
> 
> http://www.getmyperks.com/deal/18094/get-a-ski-or-snowbard-tune-up-at-ski-haus
> 
> $20 standard, $30 premium.



Sounds like regular price


----------



## wtcobb (Oct 4, 2012)

Apparently Ski Haus charges $95 for a premium tune up and wax. Cause that's reasonable... Not bad with the deal though. I paid $40 at the end of last year.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 4, 2012)

wtcobb said:


> Apparently Ski Haus charges $95 for a premium tune up and wax. Cause that's reasonable... Not bad with the deal though. I paid $40 at the end of last year.



What can you get waxed for $95?:grin:


----------



## wtcobb (Oct 4, 2012)

On second thought maybe that is worth it.


----------



## darent (Oct 4, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> Did you read my post you quoted.
> 
> They've never sent an e-mail before & they didn't send one this year either.
> 
> ...



I received a mailing last year that gave me a heads up about the sale, nothing this year and when I read about it on the forum it was sold out


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 5, 2012)

darent said:


> I received a mailing last year that gave me a heads up about the sale, nothing this year and when I read about it on the forum it was sold out



They sent a mailing out but it was different this year. Instead of the business size envelope with the application form inside along with a fax number if you wanted to order that way it came as a small sized postcard. The postcard had tiny lettering on the back explaining how & when to purchase the passes. Like I said in an earlier post I think a lot of people threw the mailing out thinking it was junk mail.

 If you already belong to or join a ski club many areas are offering deals all winter that are even better than the VT. Pass. You might want to look into it.


----------



## wtcobb (Oct 5, 2012)

$5 off the Boston Ski & Snowboard Expo:
http://deals.boston.com/deal/17958/bostoncom-ski-and-snowboard-expo

If you're into this event. It comes with a subscription to SKI or Transworld Snowboard and a $10 Liftopia gift card, so you essentially earn $3 for Liftopia with purchase.


----------



## ADKme (Oct 9, 2012)

Currently on www.southwest.com: 40% off on Southwest flights if you travel 11/28-12/12 or 1/7-2/14.   

$205 round-trip Albany-Denver is a real good deal.


----------



## billski (Oct 9, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Attitash, Wildcat, and Crotched, as a group, decided not to participate in SkiNH this year.



They've got some good deals going down for ski clubs.  Stay tuned.


----------



## billski (Oct 9, 2012)

*Word to the wise*

About two -three weeks before the Boston Show, the deals start cranking on line.  I'd expect that again this year.  Get yourself on all those short-fuse / deal at a time subscriptions.

With the show dates being Nov 8-11, expect the deals to begin flying about October 20th.  Suggest you cancel any vacation plans and remain tethered to your 'puter.

There will also be 3-4 deals go down at the show: 3-packs in particular.  They won't sell them after the snow.  

The eagle has landed.


----------



## frapcap (Oct 10, 2012)

Sugarbush started the trend with the 4-20's pass and it seems some other mountains have taken notice of the smart move Win has made.
Stratton is joining the 20-29 trend with an unlimited seasons pass with no black outs, too. And for the same price, no less.
http://store.stratton.com/eStore/Co...tegoryCode=28&ProductCode=21190&Mode=Standard
This kina makes me want to get two season passes for the price of one so I have mountain choices when the weather or time become issues!


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 10, 2012)

They're back!!!

Well if anyone missed the 1st go round which ended Aug. 30th I believe Killington is again offering 2 for 1 passes good till Dec. 16.

For those that got one but couldn't get another because they already received one from their e-mail address you can get another one now with the same e-mail address, worked for me.

http://www.killington.com/winter/2for1/2for1-skimag-2013/


----------



## mriceyman (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks for the Killington2 fer heads up.. got a bunch now.. just need some early snow


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 14, 2012)

Okay let me try this - Burke club day Sat Jan 12th - $30 just show your ski club card. Then you can ski the next day at jay for $30 as well but you have to pick up the voucher at the apres party in the Tamarack bar at burke on Saturday. Also you can do a $45 deal at jay which includes the waterpark. Then finally you can stay at the Comfort Inn in St Johnsbury for 99.99 just need to show your club card. To book the room at 802 748-1500 and tell them you are attending the ski club open house. Already booked mine.


----------



## RENO (Oct 16, 2012)

http://www.vermontmeetings.com/deal...012_Consumer_enews10_12_2012&utm_medium=email

Go Vermont vacation card. $79. Stratton, Sugarbush, Jay Peak and Smuggs (buy 1 ticket/ get 1 50% off). A bunch of other discounts for lodging, golf, restaurants, etc...


----------



## RENO (Oct 16, 2012)

Fifth Graders ski free up to 88 days with the Vermont Fifth Grade Passport Program 10$:  http://www.skivermont.com/events-and-deals/program-passport


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 16, 2012)

http://freeskier.com/stories/win-1000-worth-of-lift-tickets-from-liftopia

Win $1000 worth of tix from liftopia.

Good luck


----------



## RENO (Oct 18, 2012)

Potter Brothers Flex tickets... http://potterbrothers.com/discount-tickets/#flex


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 18, 2012)

RENO said:


> Potter Brothers Flex tickets... http://potterbrothers.com/discount-tickets/#flex


 http://myemail.constantcontact.com/...ckets.html?soid=1107496303456&aid=TqI2li6lt1Q and and extra 10% off if you buy on Nov. 9to the 12.


----------



## 2sons (Oct 25, 2012)

My local Costco has Killington lift ticket 5 packs for $289, no blackouts transferable


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 25, 2012)

2sons said:


> My local Costco has Killington lift ticket 5 packs for $289, no blackouts transferable



With tax that is what 61.50 a piece or so?


----------



## jaytrem (Oct 31, 2012)

For those of you wanting a Geigerrig hydration pack (which comes with a bunch of free lift tickets), they're on sale at theclymb.com for the next 2 days.  The prices aren't quite as good as I've seen other times, but still a great deal.  If anybody needs to sign up for The Clymb feel free to use the link below which would apparently get me $20 when you make your first purchase.  Thanks!!!

https://www.theclymb.com/invite-from/JamesTrembulak


----------



## catsup948 (Oct 31, 2012)

Anyone know of any good Black Friday ski deals in Vermont?


----------



## win (Nov 1, 2012)

Check out the new Quad Pack at Sugarbush for $199.


----------



## LeftLaneLuke (Nov 2, 2012)

Scotty said:


> http://www.leftlanesports.com/Event.aspx?l=00060331041800000000&et=bsc suppose to be good discount prices off snowboard stuff, but you have to be a member to see the prices. I thought the prices were average. But with each friend you invite you get $10 off.



Hey Scotty, thanks for the shout out! We've got daily deals on lots of different brands. Everyone, Sign up with Scotty's link and check out what we've got for you!


----------



## WWF-VT (Nov 2, 2012)

win said:


> Check out the new Quad Pack at Sugarbush for $199.



That's a great deal - here's a link to the details:

http://www.sugarbush.com/vermont-skiing-snowboarding/ticket-prices/quad-pack


----------



## billski (Nov 4, 2012)

*Sugarbush Ticket Vouchers* $45  (9 day offer)
http://deals.boston.com/deal/20844/sugarbush-resort?gc_affiliateid=  or,
jumponit.com - $42


----------



## Angus (Nov 4, 2012)

and closer to home...

http://deals.boston.com/deal/20861/blue-hills-ski-area-canton?s_campaign=Deals_hp_Widget_BlueHills


----------



## billski (Nov 4, 2012)

http://www.actionsportsnow.com/giveaways/win-12-lift-tickets-to-dartmouth-skiway-36.php
[h=1]Win 12 Lift Tickets to Dartmouth Skiway[/h]


----------



## billski (Nov 4, 2012)

Saturday, November 17, 2012


5:00pm



Join  Mad River Glen and Sugarbush Resort for an epic kick-off party to  celebrate the 2012/2013 ski and ride season. The party includes a  freestyle team exhibition from the Mad River Glen and Sugarbush  freestyle teams, a presentation from the Flyin Ryan Hawks Foundation,  ski movies and live music with local rockers The Big Basin Band. Season  Passes will be raffled off all night! 

 5:00pm: Sugarbush/Mad River Glen Freestyle expedition
 5:30pm: Photographer slide show, Blue Theater
 6:00pm: First showing of the Meatheads Films, "No Matter What", Blue Theater
 7:00pm: High Fives presentation, Red Theater 
 8:00pm: Second Showing of Meatheads Films, "No Matter What", Blue Theater
 9:00pm: Live music from the Big Basin Band, Red Theater


----------



## WWF-VT (Nov 5, 2012)

billski said:


> *Sugarbush Ticket Vouchers* $45  (9 day offer)
> http://deals.boston.com/deal/20844/sugarbush-resort?gc_affiliateid=  or,
> jumponit.com - $42



Be sure to read the restrictions:Valid Sunday through Friday
Not valid on Saturdays or on the following dates: 12/22/12 to 1/1/13, 1/19/13 to 1/21/13, or 2/16/13 to 2/24/13


----------



## billski (Nov 5, 2012)

This is THE WEEK for many short-fuse deals to break.  A few days before the show.  Some at the show.  Keep your eyes and ears peeled.  I'll be at the show all day Saturday.  Look for the ACE Ski and Board Club rep. at the WXLV 92.5 The River booth.


----------



## billski (Nov 5, 2012)

[h=5]*U.S. Ski Team*
[/h][h=5]Ever want to meet Bode Miller? Nature Valley First Tracks and Vail are giving you a shot...and we'll throw in roundtrip domestic airfare onDelta, 3 nights lodging with Marriott Hotels & Resorts, 2 day lift tickets to Vail, 4 U.S. Ski Team Spyder jackets, and a GoPro camera package! ENTER NOW at http://blog.vail.com/first-tracks-sweepstakes-entry/(photo: Matthew Stockman/Getty Images)[/h]


----------



## billski (Nov 5, 2012)

ACE Ski and Board.  Members sale begins this week.  Smuggs $20.  The usual blackout dates apply.

 More..


----------



## JFP (Nov 5, 2012)

Another: Ragged Mountain $35- blackouts but good weekends too.. 
http://deals.boston.com/


----------



## billski (Nov 5, 2012)

At the show:

[h=1]Bolton Valley Four Packs: $25 Lift Tickets[/h]


----------



## billski (Nov 5, 2012)

billski said:


> At the show:
> 
> *Bolton Valley Four Packs: $25 Lift Tickets*



[h=1]$39 Lift Tickets Valid Anytime[/h]Stop by our booth and we'll give you a coupon (or more if you need them) for a $39 lift ticket. The coupon is valid any day of the 2012-13 season with no blackout dates.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 5, 2012)

billski said:


> *$39 Lift Tickets Valid Anytime*
> 
> Stop by our booth and we'll give you a coupon (or more if you need them) for a $39 lift ticket. The coupon is valid any day of the 2012-13 season with no blackout dates.



What ski area is this one for?


----------



## billski (Nov 5, 2012)

Smellytele said:


> What ski area is this one for?


Bolton
Buy me a beer?


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 5, 2012)

billski said:


> Bolton
> Buy me a beer?



I'll be at the show Friday evening or I would.


----------



## billski (Nov 5, 2012)

Leave it under the table at the Magic booth.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 6, 2012)

JFP said:


> Another: Ragged Mountain $35- blackouts but good weekends too..
> http://deals.boston.com/



They have add some more ski related deals as well today


----------



## jaytrem (Nov 6, 2012)

I doubt anybody will need this but here is a code for 20% off Alaska Airlines to Idaho or Spokane...

http://www.alaskaair.com/content/deals/ski-the-west/idaho.aspx?CID=BT_ID_PRTNR_||20121106_AW||

Fly Alaska Airlines 

to *Sun Valley*, *Boise*, or *Spokane*, and save 20% on the lowest fares from any Alaska 
Airlines city (excluding Hawaii, Mexico and Prudhoe 
Bay)! *Simply click 
here*, *enter discount code EC8856* and travel 
between December 15, 2012 and February 13, 2013.  Hurry, *Book by 
November 25, 2012.*  Blackout dates, Day of Week, and other restrictions 
apply.


----------



## billski (Nov 7, 2012)

*Use the Golf & Ski Warehouse **All Star Rewards Card**, given to you **free** with the purchase of *
*The Ride & Ski Card. Then, enjoy discounts at: *

*Mount* *Sunapee **– 40% off mid-week *
*and $10 off weekends and holidays.*

*Okemo **– 25% off mid-week and *
*$10 off weekends and holidays.*


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 7, 2012)

billski said:


> *Use the Golf & Ski Warehouse **All Star Rewards Card**, given to you **free** with the purchase of *
> *The Ride & Ski Card. Then, enjoy discounts at: *
> 
> *Mount**Sunapee **– 40% off mid-week *
> ...



You can get that card for free anyway without the *The Ride & Ski Card plus then you can get $5 of the **The Ride & Ski Card.*:roll:


----------



## Nick (Nov 7, 2012)

http://www.livingsocial.com/escapes/505234-mt-sunapee-resort-spa?msdc_id=88-worcester

Mount Sunapee "Escape Kits" on LivingSocial

[h=2]Escape Kit[/h]

A One-Night Stay for Two in a One-Bedroom Den Suite, Sundays through Thursdays from December 1, 2012, to April 7, 2013 ($169)
Or, a One-Night Stay for Two in a One-Bedroom Den Suite, Sundays through Thursdays from December 1, 2012, to April 7, 2013, with Two Full-Day Lift Tickets at Mount Sunapee and Half-Day Room Use with Late 5 p.m. Checkout ($269)
Or, a Two-Night Stay for Two in a One-Bedroom Den Suite, Fridays and Saturdays from December 1 to 25, 2012, or March 9 to April 7, 2013, with Two Full-Day Lift Tickets at Mount Sunapee and Half-Day Room Use with Late 5 p.m. Checkout ($439)


----------



## billski (Nov 7, 2012)

Smellytele said:


> You can get that card for free anyway without the *The Ride & Ski Card plus then you can get $5 of the **The Ride & Ski Card.*:roll:



I jumped too fast.  We are reading last year's deals.  Check the dates.  I have to check with Jeff Dionne on the RSNE card.  It matches last year.  Not sure if its a new deal.

http://www.golfskiwarehouse.com/rewards_partners_okemo.aspx
http://www.rideandskine.com/Sponsors.html

This stuff is really screwed up.  If you read golf and ski, you get different terms/dates then when  you click through to get the coupon.


----------



## billski (Nov 7, 2012)

THE Ride & Ski Card: $25.99 for season-long ticket discounts at more than 30 of the Northeast’s top mountains (worth $49

Boston Deals
*http://tinyurl.com/bl97ldr*


----------



## billski (Nov 7, 2012)

[h=5]Ski Vermont
[/h][h=5]It's   dumping in Boston!  Come see us tomorrow at the ski show at the World  Trade Center!  Donate $10 to Sandy relief and you get free Ben and  Jerry's, a lift ticket Voucher and a chance to win one of 10 ski/ride  vacations!!

[/h]


----------



## mlkrgr (Nov 8, 2012)

Edit: Nacski is actually offering the bus and lift ticket package for $75; or $72 after a Facebook promotion code for 4 Saturdays in December and January through the Boston Deals promo. You pay $27 for the bus ride at boston deals and then another $48 for a lift ticket. http://deals.boston.com/deal/21374/north-american-charter-ski-sunday-river Still, it saves a few bucks over the typical price but it's a mark it up to mark it down deal as these trips were $68 last year.

Not bad considering walk up lift tickets are up to $85 at SR now.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 8, 2012)

billski said:


> *Ski Vermont
> *
> 
> *It's   dumping in Boston!  Come see us tomorrow at the ski show at the World  Trade Center!  Donate $10 to Sandy relief and you get free Ben and  Jerry's, a lift ticket Voucher and a chance to win one of 10 ski/ride  vacations!!
> ...



Is this good the whole weekend or just on Thursday?


----------



## trackbiker (Nov 8, 2012)

Okemo has a facebook deal three tickets for $44.00 each valid until January 31st. Usual holiday blackouts apply but tickets are transferable. Goes to $53.00 each after November 9th.

https://www.facebook.com/okemomountain?sk=app_224396475227


----------



## skifree (Nov 8, 2012)

stratton deal

http://www.stratton.com/lift-ticket...ontact=6864614&crmunc=CRM_ST_NWS_02_E1_121108


----------



## SKI-3PO (Nov 8, 2012)

Bunch of tickets cheap - see blackouts

http://wfffski.mediawebconnect.com


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 9, 2012)

SKI-3PO said:


> Bunch of tickets cheap - see blackouts
> 
> http://wfffski.mediawebconnect.com



That is a great deal - still over 200 left right now


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 9, 2012)

Smuggs - weekday $33
http://myjumponit.bbdon.com/publishers/wcax-vermont/deal-of-the-day


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 9, 2012)

SKI-3PO said:


> Bunch of tickets cheap - see blackouts
> 
> http://wfffski.mediawebconnect.com


I saw that on SJ. If any one buys this, can they report back if the resorts listed actually accept the card? This seems really weird. Definitely in the "too good to be true" category. Maybe it is legit but at that price, it is no longer a deal but rather giving away the product. I don't see how the ski areas would have agreed to it. Most value cards never offer less than BOGO pricing, or at least restrict to mid-week for really cheap prices.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 9, 2012)

http://deals.boston.com/boston is going off right now.

Saddleback $30, Owl's Head $22, Whaleback $20, Ride & Ski Card $26, Shawnee Peak $39, Ragged $35, Sugarbush $45

All limited time deals that expire within a few days.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 9, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> I saw that on SJ. If any one buys this, can they report back if the resorts listed actually accept the card? This seems really weird. Definitely in the "too good to be true" category. Maybe it is legit but at that price, it is no longer a deal but rather giving away the product. I don't see how the ski areas would have agreed to it. Most value cards never offer less than BOGO pricing, or at least restrict to mid-week for really cheap prices.



I got one and I'll let ya know. I actually maybe trying to get rid of some of them if it is allowed.


----------



## jaytrem (Nov 9, 2012)

Smellytele said:


> I got one and I'll let ya know. I actually maybe trying to get rid of some of them if it is allowed.



I also pulled the trigger on it.  Too good a deal to pass up.  Was planning on hitting more places that I haven't been to, but I figure I haven't been to a bunch of those places in quite a while, so why not.  Suicide Six will be new to me along with Titus.  Originally was planning on some Canda stuff after Gore/Whiteface/Titus, but I'll make that a weekend trip and replace the the week trip with New England (and Owls Head).  Can also use my Geigerrig Sugarbush and Bretton tickets on that trip, can't pass up a ride on the new T-bar.


----------



## SKI-3PO (Nov 9, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> I saw that on SJ. If any one buys this, can they report back if the resorts listed actually accept the card? This seems really weird. Definitely in the "too good to be true" category. Maybe it is legit but at that price, it is no longer a deal but rather giving away the product. I don't see how the ski areas would have agreed to it. Most value cards never offer less than BOGO pricing, or at least restrict to mid-week for really cheap prices.



Given that it's offered by local TV stations, it's probably (partly) in exchange for advertising, similar to other deals we've had in past years from media outlets.  And if the resorts don't honor it, the stations are going to look pretty bad.


----------



## jaytrem (Nov 9, 2012)

SKI-3PO said:


> Given that it's offered by local TV stations, it's probably (partly) in exchange for advertising, similar to other deals we've had in past years from media outlets.  And if the resorts don't honor it, the stations are going to look pretty bad.



I've used a number of similar things that have gotten my cost per ticket into the teens and never had a problem.  So I'm not worried in the slightest.  Examples = NMX Card (New Mexico), Descente Passport, Geigerrig Passport, Snowbomb Card (Tahoe/Cali), Colorado Ski Country VIP, and Liftopia.  This deal is definitely up there with the best of em.  I think my previous best was between $14 and $15 with Descente Passport, but that includes a jacket so was probably a better deal.  This deal came to $13.63 when purchasing 2 and assuming all 9 are used.  Really is amazing considering the mountains you get.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 9, 2012)

Pico tickets can be pre-purchased for $38/day through 12/14/2012. Buy five and get a sixth for free, that is better than 50% off.

http://www.picomountain.com/winter/tickets_and_passes/p-38


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 10, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> http://deals.boston.com/boston is going off right now.
> 
> Saddleback $30, Owl's Head $22, Whaleback $20, Ride & Ski Card $26, Shawnee Peak $39, Ragged $35, Sugarbush $45
> 
> All limited time deals that expire within a few days.



Jumped on Shawnee, Ragged and Sugarbush.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 10, 2012)

Not much of a skiing savings, but early bird tickets for snoedown went on sale this morning.

Festival tickets are $66.  You can add lift tickets for a bit of a savings.  I paid an extra $65 to add a day of skiing.

http://moe.org/festivals/snoedown


----------



## xlr8r (Nov 10, 2012)

Receive a $5 Liftopia coupon for signing up for the sowcountry.com internet newsletter.

http://echo3.bluehornet.com/phase2/survey1/survey.htm?cid=ksrhxa&1331059336


----------



## Nick (Nov 11, 2012)

Boston Globe doing a whole bunch of deals...

http://deals.boston.com/

The Inn of the Six Mountains: $139 for a two-night stay in Killington, VT (worth up to $248)

Saddleback Mountain: Half off lift tickets in Maine

Ye Olde England Inne: 40% off two-night stays in Stowe, VT

Grand Harbor Inn: Two-night stays at Camden’s luxury boutique inn with tickets to the Camden Snow Bowl

Owl’s Head: $22 for a full-day lift ticket (worth $45)

Ski Stop: $25 for $50 worth of ski apparel, equipment, or tune-ups in Canton and Westwood

Whaleback Mountain: Up to 51% off lift tickets, rentals, and beginner ski packages in New Hampshire

THE Ride & Ski Card: $25.99 for season-long ticket discounts at more than 30 of the Northeast’s top mountains (worth $49)

The Lodge at Mount Snow: $235 for a two-night winter vacation (worth up to $495)

Shawnee Peak: $39 for a full-day lift ticket (worth $59)

The Wildcat Resort: Up to half off two-night hotel and townhouse stays for two to eight guests in Jackson, NH

Country Ski & Sport: Half off ski and snowboard tune-ups in Quincy, Hanson, and Westwood

Ragged Mountain: Up to 51% off midweek or weekend lift tickets in Danbury, NH

Sushi Yoshi: Half off gourmet Chinese, sushi, and hibachi in Killington

Sugarbush Resort: Half off lift tickets

The Mountain Club on Loon: $299 for a two-night ski-in/ski-out stay, plus dining and spa credits and an optional third night free (worth $607)

Blue Hills Ski Area: Up to 52% off ski passes and learn-to-ski lessons in Canton


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi Nick!

Welcome to two days ago.  http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?111758-Skiing-on-the-Cheap-2012-13-Edition/page19

:lol:


----------



## rocojerry (Nov 12, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Hi Nick!
> 
> Welcome to two days ago.  http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?111758-Skiing-on-the-Cheap-2012-13-Edition/page19



In Nicks defense, he did a better job of spelling out some of the details and not having to click through  and billski's philosophy of dupes are better than misses holds true.


----------



## Nick (Nov 12, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Hi Nick!
> 
> Welcome to two days ago.  http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?111758-Skiing-on-the-Cheap-2012-13-Edition/page19
> 
> :lol:



Thanks ... can you tell I don't check this thread all that often


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 12, 2012)

SKI-3PO said:


> Bunch of tickets cheap - see blackouts
> 
> http://wfffski.mediawebconnect.com



Got it! Thanks for posting SKI-3PO. I thought I waited too long. I kept checking the quantity left at work today. I tried to purchase when I got home, there were 10 left. It would not let me add to my basket, orders pending. I gave it a few more tries, then went on to other things, figured I'd waited too long. Went back to the site, one more try with 4 left, got through!

I may not use all of them, I know I won't use the Owl's Head, I going to try and use the rest. I've already planned trips to Sugarbush and Whiteface/Gore, so I'll use the Gore, MRG, and Titus, for sure. Cannon is on my to ski list this year, never been. 

So glad I got through, I'd have been kicking myself all Winter. Hard to go wrong for $124. Isn't that the Stowe window price? Some real quality resorts, and great skiing, on the list. I've never seen an offer like this.

Thanks, again!


----------



## Bene288 (Nov 13, 2012)

Price Chopper ski any 3 passbooks are available on the website, not sure if they're in stores yet.

$119 for mountains like Wachusett, Windham, Jiminy, Plattekill, etc.

$149 "Big" Mountain pass book for Whiteface, Gore, Smuggs, Mount Snow, Sunapee and Bromley

You also can use the advantage card when buying and save some money for gas.

http://www2.pricechopper.com/orderform/skipass.shtml


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 13, 2012)

Dont forget to see the Warren Miller movie!  

While some locations do not include any lift ticket perks, many viewing locations give away free lift vouchers (where I'm seeing it they're giving away a free Mon - Fri Sugarbush lift voucher)

http://www.skinet.com/warrenmiller/events

Depending on where you see the film

Smuggler's Notch lift Voucher
 Sugarbush lift Voucher
Wachusett lift Voucher
Windham lift Voucher
Sugarloaf BOGO
Sunday River BOGO
Gunstock BOGO


----------



## pshydriad (Nov 15, 2012)

Does any one know of any one day bus/lift trips going on?  I think it was Ski Market that used to run them throughout the season.  Basically you get up sub-dawn and crawl onto the bus, ski all day, and then nap on the bus home.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 15, 2012)

pshydriad said:


> Does any one know of any one day bus/lift trips going on?  I think it was Ski Market that used to run them throughout the season.  Basically you get up sub-dawn and crawl onto the bus, ski all day, and then nap on the bus home.



From where?


----------



## wtcobb (Nov 15, 2012)

Ride & Ski Card on Living Social today:

http://www.livingsocial.com/cities/2/deals/524126-seasonal-ride-and-ski-discount-pass

$24 for discounts at a bunch of NE mountains.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 15, 2012)

pshydriad said:


> Does any one know of any one day bus/lift trips going on?  I think it was Ski Market that used to run them throughout the season.  Basically you get up sub-dawn and crawl onto the bus, ski all day, and then nap on the bus home.




From NYC you have Emillos , Urban Shepard from Boston and NYc.
Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## billski (Nov 15, 2012)

pshydriad said:


> Does any one know of any one day bus/lift trips going on?  I think it was Ski Market that used to run them throughout the season.  Basically you get up sub-dawn and crawl onto the bus, ski all day, and then nap on the bus home.



Boston Ski and Sport Club BSSC


----------



## darent (Nov 15, 2012)

pshydriad said:


> Does any one know of any one day bus/lift trips going on? I think it was Ski Market that used to run them throughout the season. Basically you get up sub-dawn and crawl onto the bus, ski all day, and then nap on the bus home.



REI runs ski trips


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 15, 2012)

http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...z8VCGV_tEGTZaHQBi8Tzf3jfmyQcFjxl-Ij1L44aiTBY=






 This card is really good deals.


----------



## billski (Nov 16, 2012)

Butternut's shop has some really deep discount last year's equipment sale going down right now.
http://www.facebook.com/skibutternut?fref=ts


----------



## dmw (Nov 16, 2012)

Here's another bus trip option, can't vouch for it personally but seems like a decent deal - 

https://www.nacski.com/mr/booking.aspx?r=ma-bos


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 16, 2012)

*Santas ski free at Sunday River and Bolton Valley*

Bolton Valley and Sunday River will both, once again, offer free skiing and riding to anyone who arrives at each resort fully decked out in Santa Claus gear on two dates in December. 

Pre-registration is required for Sunday River Santas on Dec. 2, and will go on-line on Nov. 26 at Noon. 

At Bolton Valley, Kris Kringles just need to show up at the resort on Dec. 16, but to be clear, a simple hat or beard won’t do. A full Santa suit is required to earn the free skiing at both mountains.

Ho, ho, ho!


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 16, 2012)

some Magic deals:

http://www.magicmtn.com/magic_card.php


----------



## billski (Nov 17, 2012)

Saddleback Mountain: Half off lift tickets in Maine
deals.boston.com


----------



## billski (Nov 17, 2012)

Owl’s Head: $22 for a full-day lift ticket (worth $45) deals.boston.com 4 hours remaining


----------



## billski (Nov 18, 2012)

http://www.skicanada.org/index.cfm?DSP=Page&ACT=Preview&ID=56

*Quebec*  	[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica][FONT=Verdana, Helvetica][FONT=Verdana, Helvetica]Prices  for Discover Skiing, Snowboarding and Cross-Country Beginner Packages  for the 2012/2013 season can be seen below. If a ski area's information  is not listed you may have to contact them directly. [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
  	[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica]*[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica]These prices include:[/FONT]*[/FONT]


 		[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica]_[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica]A Beginner Lift Pass[/FONT]_[/FONT]
 		[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica]_[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica]A Group Lesson[/FONT]_[/FONT]
 		[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica][FONT=Verdana, Helvetica]_The Necessary Equipment Rentals_[/FONT][/FONT]
 		[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica][FONT=Verdana, Helvetica]_**Some* ski areas include a helmet*_[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## billski (Nov 18, 2012)

*LAST-MINUTE GETAWAYS*
 The online ski-and-lodging package reservation service Last-Minute  Ski Getaways has announced some packages. In Vermont, the packages  include one at Smugglers’ Notch for $89 per person, per night including  hotel and ski lift. Or Sugarbush for a lift ticket and lodging in one-  or two-bedroom condos starting at $63 per person, per night. At Stowe  Mountain Lodge, you can stay in a “five-star slopeside luxury”  accommodation starting at $169 per room, per night with a lift ticket.
 These rates can be obtained only through the website, not directly  from the resorts, the service says. The company says it will soon  announce packages with savings at ski resorts in Colorado and at Mont  Tremblant. For more information, visit www.lastminuteskigetaways.com or http://bit.ly/UBU7TQ.


----------



## billski (Nov 18, 2012)

[h=1]Santas ski free at Bolton Valley and Sunday River[/h] 	             

 	      	 		 Bolton Valley and Sunday River will both,  once again, offer free skiing and riding to anyone who arrives at each  resort fully decked out in Santa Claus gear on two dates in December. 
Pre-registration is required for Sunday River Santas on Dec. 2, and will go on-line on Nov. 26 at Noon. 
  At Bolton Valley, Kris  Kringles just need to show up at the resort on Dec. 16, but to be clear,  a simple hat or beard won’t do. A full Santa suit is required to earn  the free skiing at both mountains. 
  The following week, Dec. 17-25, Bolton Valley will also offer $25  lift tickets in the days leading up to Christmas, in addition to $5  Nordic tickets. Ski-and-stay packages start at $58.

boston.com


----------



## billski (Nov 18, 2012)

*Ski Bretton Woods for $12 on 12/12/12*

Deals & Events 
   [h=1]Ski Bretton Woods for $12 on 12/12/12[/h]   Permalink|Comments  (0) 		Posted by Eric Wilbur, Boston.com Staff  		November 12, 2012 02:09 PM	 						


  Bretton Woods, which already had a nice layer of snow on the mountain  this past weekend, plans to open by Thanksgiving weekend, but in one  month, the New Hampshire resort is celebrating the grand opening of its  new Telegraph T-bar and rustic warming hut on Mount Stickney with some  discounted skiing and riding. Like, really discounted. 

  On 12/12/12, Bretton Woods will be selling lift tickets  for…guess..the price of $12. More than just a “12” gimmick, the price  also reflects the retro effect Bretton Woods is instilling on Mount  Stickney, erecting a T-bar in lieu of a new chairlift, and creating a  “sidecountry” sort of feel to the gladed area. The highlight of the new  lift is that skiers and riders will no longer have to return to the base  area and traverse over to Stickney. 
  As for why they decided to name it the “Telegraph” T-bar, history  plays a part there too. According to director of ski operations Chris  Ellms, during the clearing for the lift  over the summer, workers found  the remains of an old telegraph cable that ran from a summit fire tower  during the days of forest industrialization. The cable was a means for  communication with the Mount Washington Resort Hotel, at the base of the  mountain. 

  Unlike that nod, the $12 deal is one day only, of course. 


Deals & Events


----------



## trackbiker (Nov 19, 2012)

WNEP card $99.00 for 8 PA and NY areas. Not a bad deal even if you only use it for Gore and Greek Peak. Also includes a ticket to Shawnee, Alpine Mtn., JF/BB, Swain, and Sawmill. You can use it twice at Jack Frost or Big Boulder instead of one of each because their tickets are interchangeable. Buy it now if you want one. They go fast.
http://wnep.upickem.net/engine/Splash.aspx?contestid=44331


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 19, 2012)

WWF-VT said:


> That's a great deal - here's a link to the details:
> 
> http://www.sugarbush.com/vermont-skiing-snowboarding/ticket-prices/quad-pack


Just picked one up. I was surprised that the $199 price includes tax.


----------



## billski (Nov 20, 2012)

bolton has some $9 passes midweek in Dec-Jan. 
Liftopia


----------



## billski (Nov 20, 2012)

Magic has 26 , 23, 26 33$ tickts for many days on Liftopia


----------



## billski (Nov 20, 2012)

Magic has 26 , 23, 26 33$ tickts for many days on Liftopia


----------



## Mullen (Nov 20, 2012)

Anyone know a good source to book single day bus trips through?  I'm near hartford CT.  Ski Market used to run them.......I think REI does too but I haven't been able to find any info on the rei site.  Search function didn't get me any decent results.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 20, 2012)

Middlebury Snow bowl $23 - http://myjumponit.bbdon.com/publishers/wcax-vermont/deal-of-the-day


----------



## billski (Nov 20, 2012)

Smellytele said:


> Middlebury Snow bowl $23 - http://myjumponit.bbdon.com/publishers/wcax-vermont/deal-of-the-day



Good one.  Save it for blackout days!


----------



## billski (Nov 20, 2012)

http://www.pricechopper.com/savings/ski-passbooks

*Passes                  can only be redeemed Sunday-Friday, non-holiday. Price Chopper                  is not responsible for lost, stolen or expired Passbooks.

*Choose  from among the following two packages: Our $119 Family Mountain  Passbook features three passes, each good for an all-day lift ticket at Toggenburg Mountain, Wachusett Mountain, Bolton Valley, Plattekill Mountain, Windham Mountain, Jiminy Peak, West Mountain, Song Mountain or Shawnee Mountain for just $119, or our $149 Big Mountain Passbook, featuring three passes each good for an all-day lift ticket at Mount Sunapee, Gore Mountain, Whiteface, Smuggler's Notch, Bromley or Mount Snow. 				*
*


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 20, 2012)

Hunter mountain on Cyber Monday 
50% off cost of a single pack you get a lower hill ticket, group lesson, and equipment rental normally $79, so it should be less then 40. Sorry can't put up a link yet I posting from my phone.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 20, 2012)

Mount Snow early season up to December 21 ski and stay for $85 including weekends.


----------



## jaytrem (Nov 20, 2012)

For anyone who collected Coke Reward points, a Smugglers Notch non-holiday ticket is available for 825 points.  Hopefully more options will be available soon.  I got hooked on them after somebody mentioned it in last years thread.  Pretty good program, so far I got some free Shutterfly stuff and McDonalds food, and 2 Six Flags tickets.  I don't drink much soda, but luckily a lot of other people do.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 20, 2012)

jaytrem said:


> For anyone who collected Coke Reward points, a Smugglers Notch non-holiday ticket is available for 825 points.  Hopefully more options will be available soon.  I got hooked on them after somebody mentioned it in last years thread.  Pretty good program, so far I got some free Shutterfly stuff and McDonalds food, and 2 Six Flags tickets.  I don't drink much soda, but luckily a lot of other people do.




You could buy the Price Chopper pass ,big mountain includes Smiths , 3 tickets for approximately 50 per ticket sound pretty good.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 20, 2012)

jaytrem said:


> For anyone who collected Coke Reward points,* a Smugglers Notch non-holiday ticket is available for 825 points.*



I cant imagine being able to accumulate that many points unless you work for a restaurant or something!


----------



## bheemsoth (Nov 20, 2012)

Mullen said:


> Anyone know a good source to book single day bus trips through?  I'm near hartford CT.  Ski Market used to run them.......I think REI does too but I haven't been able to find any info on the rei site.  Search function didn't get me any decent results.



I am also located near Hartford. There are many ski clubs that are part of the Connecticut Ski Council that run weekly bus trips. Check out skiclub.com for a full listing. Not all clubs run trips, but I know the Manchester, Meriden, and AE Ski Clubs run trips on a somewhat regular basis. The AE Ski Club trips are likely almost full by this point (I would check before enrolling) and I don't know about the other two. All the clubs are a great value though, between the bus trips and the discount days.


----------



## jaytrem (Nov 21, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> I cant imagine being able to accumulate that many points unless you work for a restaurant or something!



I got about 3,000 in about 8 months or so.  A good amount from co-workers.  On guy drinks Desani water, that's like 20 points a package, another guy buys the big Costco 30 packs of Coke, that's like 25.  Then there's a bunch of bonus point stuff, so they actually add up pretty quick.  I'm sure its not for everyone, but I get a kick out of.

PS  The reason I'm up at 1:30 is I'm putting a log on the fire and waiting for it to catch good (referance to Killington thread).


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 21, 2012)

jaytrem said:


> I got about 3,000 in about 8 months or so.  A good amount from co-workers.  On guy drinks Desani water, that's like 20 points a package, another guy buys the big Costco 30 packs of Coke, that's like 25.  Then there's a bunch of bonus point stuff, so they actually add up pretty quick.  I'm sure its not for everyone, but I get a kick out of.
> 
> PS  The reason I'm up at 1:30 is I'm putting a log on the fire and waiting for it to catch good (referance to Killington thread).



I thought you drank so much coke you couldn't sleep...


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 21, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Hunter mountain on Cyber Monday
> 50% off cost of a single pack you get a lower hill ticket, group lesson, and equipment rental normally $79, so it should be less then 40. Sorry can't put up a link yet I posting from my phone.



http://echo3.bluehornet.com/hostede...964cd39a2642e450e384fd176975dfa3&ei=slwin-kcN


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 21, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Mount Snow early season up to December 21 ski and stay for $85 including weekends.



http://www.inntopia.travel/aspnet/09/packageselect.aspx?salesid=607795&packageid=1394&returnxml=0


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 21, 2012)

SKI-3PO said:


> Bunch of tickets cheap - see blackouts
> 
> http://wfffski.mediawebconnect.com



Did anybody who ordered receive theirs yet?


----------



## jaytrem (Nov 21, 2012)

Smellytele said:


> Did anybody who ordered receive theirs yet?



Yup, mine showed up a couple days ago, and a friend's show up yesterday.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 21, 2012)

jaytrem said:


> Yup, mine showed up a couple days ago, and a friend's show up yesterday.



Hopefully I get mine soon.


----------



## jaytrem (Nov 21, 2012)

Smellytele said:


> Hopefully I get mine soon.



Wait til you see it.  Of all the ski cards I've had over the years this is by far the most....hmmmmm.....home made looking.  But for $119 I don't care if the print it on a rock.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 21, 2012)

Smellytele said:


> Did anybody who ordered receive theirs yet?







It cost $119 and I see gore but how much does it cost to ski the resort's with the card?


----------



## jaytrem (Nov 21, 2012)

Scotty said:


> It cost $119 and I see gore but how much does it cost to ski the resort's with the card?



Nothing, $119 was the total cost for 9 lift tickets.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 21, 2012)

jaytrem said:


> Nothing, $119 was the total cost for 9 lift tickets.





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

That is a great deal do you go to all those places or can I use like 9 Times at one place, or 5 at one and 4 at another?


----------



## SKI-3PO (Nov 21, 2012)

Smellytele said:


> Did anybody who ordered receive theirs yet?



Mine came earlier this week.


----------



## jaytrem (Nov 21, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> 
> That is a great deal do you go to all those places or can I use like 9 Times at one place, or 5 at one and 4 at another?



1 ticket for each place, so you need to be willing to travel around a bit.  My plan is to do a Gore/Whiteface/Titus trip, then use the rest along with 2 Geigerrig tickets (Sugarbush and Bretton).


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 22, 2012)

You could always just use it 3 or 4 days and sell it on Craigslist for $25 or something to bring your cost basis down


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 22, 2012)

Got mine yesterday! Hope it's legit, card does look a little hokie. Before I ordered I went to the TV station's site. There was a link. It does sound too good to be true. I got three passes from Warren Miller for $18 too, Sugarbush, Gore, and Windham. There was a $5 handling fee on the $119 deal also. So for $142 I got:

Gore (two tickets)
Titus
Sugarbush
MRG
Cannon
Burke
Smuggs
Jay
Suicide Six
Owl's Head
Windham

I won't be using the Suicide Six, or Owl's Head. I knew I should have went through the hoops to get the enhanced NYS driver's licence. Damn terrorist.  I hope to use the rest. I get four weeks vacation and have saved it all for skiing. I will be taking two weeks in February to ski New Mexico.  I'll do a Daks trip, Gore, Whiteface, Titus. I ski Whiteface for $35 with my Greek Peak pass. Then a Magic, Sugarbush, MRG tour. Then probably Smuggs, Burke, Jay. I was considering the AZ summit in conjunction with Cannon and Saddleback. Not sure I can squeeze that one in. May have to ski Cannon alone, or them and some other NH resorts. The only places I've skied in NH so far are Wildcat, and Tucks.

Maybe a few phone calls to these resorts are in order to confirm the legitimacy of the card.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 22, 2012)

The card was one visit per area, right? How can a resort tell that you've used it already? Does it have a strip so it can be slid through a machine? Or are there check boxes on the card itself?


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 22, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> The card was one visit per area, right? How can a resort tell that you've used it already? Does it have a strip so it can be slid through a machine? Or are there check boxes on the card itself?



Yes,  it's one visit per resort. No, there is no identification of any kind. Now I'm sweating it. I should have called some places before placing the order. You can contest it on your credit card if it's no good, can't you? Maybe they require you show ID when redeeming the the card, and keep track of who's used it. They could get a list from the provider, or simply put a sharpie through the icon of the resort on the card signifying use. Maybe it's a $124 season pass to all these places? Now there's a deal.:wink:  Isn't there a few reps on this board who would know if it's legit. My local FOX affiliate runs similar deals, lots of restaurant BOGOs on both. I was buying Platty passes for $18.75 last year. That's a sweet deal too. I hope they come up again this year.

I'm curious, I've never seen a deal like this before, it does seem to be too good to be true. I'm going to make some inquiries about this card after the Holiday.


----------



## Gunny J (Nov 22, 2012)

*Ski card*



riverc0il said:


> The card was one visit per area, right? How can a resort tell that you've used it already? Does it have a strip so it can be slid through a machine? Or are there check boxes on the card itself?


  They will punch a hole in the mt logo you use. I have been getting a similiar card in pa and Ny for a while
http://wnep.com/2012/10/29/the-2012-2013-wnep-ski-card-is-here/


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 22, 2012)

Bummed that I still haven't gotten mine but feeling a little better that at least some people have. It did say 10 business days and I ordered it 2 Fridays ago.


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 22, 2012)

Gunny J said:


> They will punch a hole in the mt logo you use. I have been getting a similiar card in pa and Ny for a while)
> http://wnep.com/2012/10/29/the-2012-2013-wnep-ski-card-is-here/



Thanks Gunny J, the look of the card, and accompanying literature, did not instill confidence in the legitimacy of this deal. Let's hope we have a more "normal" Winter this year. Hope I luck out and can hit some of these places at the right time. Maybe if my employer is willing to wave the two week notice for va-ca, I can pick and choose and try to hit some dumps. I'll be on Famous Internet Skiers checking for beta. So I guess if anyone wants a pass to Suicide Six, or Owl's Head late season, let me know, I'll mail you the card when I'm done with it.


----------



## tomcat (Nov 22, 2012)

Mine came a couple days ago.  It is rather simple but it does have a paper with MediaWeb Connect email and phone for questions.  Perhaps that is a place to start to contact in addition to the resorts.  The other deals on the website seemed legit. I have gotten half off deals at my local TV Station and I believe this is the same processing company that they used for my Saddleback Ticket.   If anyone does call a few resorts please post their response to the inquiry.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 22, 2012)

Cornhead said:


> Yes,  it's one visit per resort. No, there is no identification of any kind. Now I'm sweating it. I should have called some places before placing the order. You can contest it on your credit card if it's no good, can't you? Maybe they require you show ID when redeeming the the card, and keep track of who's used it. They could get a list from the provider, or simply put a sharpie through the icon of the resort on the card signifying use. Maybe it's a $124 season pass to all these places? Now there's a deal.:wink:  Isn't there a few reps on this board who would know if it's legit. My local FOX affiliate runs similar deals, lots of restaurant BOGOs on both. I was buying Platty passes for $18.75 last year. That's a sweet deal too. I hope they come up again this year.
> 
> I'm curious, I've never seen a deal like this before, it does seem to be too good to be true. I'm going to make some inquiries about this card after the Holiday.


What is that website for Foxx with the great deals I want to book mark it?


Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 22, 2012)

Gore in NY opening weekend tomorrow Friday and this weekend $20 off early season lift tickets if you  http://www.goremountain.com/mountain/moreinfo.cfm?id=133bring 2 non perishable foods items.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 23, 2012)

http://potterbrothers.com/discount-tickets/ http://potterbrothers.com/discount-tickets/#flex This is really great discount prices for some NY metro hills, yes I posted this in months ago but still worth posting again. http://myemail.constantcontact.com/Flex-Tickets-on-Sale-Now-.html?soid=1107496303456&aid=bCFR_j3XyR0


----------



## HilaryA (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm sure it's already been posted on here (didn't have the patience to read through 300+ posts, but www.evo.com has awesome deals on equipment all the time!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 25, 2012)

Until the end of November you can get 4 days at Sugarbush for $199 which is like 42% off. Their Facebook page has links to the deal and probably the web site too. I believe you can get it also through Liftopia.

If I can come up with rent and also grab one of those this week I will it's bound to pay off.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 25, 2012)

Also Bolton Valley has super cheap tickets as low as $9 on Liftopia right now.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 25, 2012)

bdfreetuna said:


> Until the end of November you can get 4 days at Sugarbush for $199 which is like 42% off. Their Facebook page has links to the deal and probably the web site too. I believe you can get it also through Liftopia.
> 
> If I can come up with rent and also grab one of those this week I will it's bound to pay off.



Picked one up last week ($199 includes tax). Looks like I'll be hitting the Bush more this season. I'm all dealed out. Vt. Passes, Sugarbush quad pac, Sugarbush employee discount tics on occasion, ski club appreciation days not to mention a mid week pass at K. I think I'm all set.

The first ski club appreciation days I think I'll be taking advantage of is Fri.-Sun. (12/7-12/9) at Stowe. 3 day ticket for $98.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 26, 2012)

http://www.plattekill.com/component...ypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=15&category_id=5 discount card to platty.


----------



## fahz (Nov 26, 2012)

Anyone see anything new on this program was expecting it to go live again for this season around Thanksgiving
http://www.skiridefree.com/


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 26, 2012)

fahz said:


> *Anyone see anything new on this program *was expecting it to go live again for this season around Thanksgiving
> http://www.skiridefree.com/



They are going to do it again this season.   They always say "around Thanksgiving" as you mentioned, but in my experience it's never operational when I head up to Vermont for Thanksgiving and as of yesterday the gas stations have not received their materials yet.  Once the data is out I will again be making a map this year with all participating gas stations that you can use GPS on a smartphone with and will post the link in this thread for people to use.


----------



## Skier4life (Nov 26, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> They are going to do it again this season. They always say "around Thanksgiving" as you mentioned, but in my experience it's never operational when I head up to Vermont for Thanksgiving and as of yesterday the gas stations have not received their materials yet. *Once the data is out I will again be making a map this year with all participating gas stations that you can use GPS on a smartphone with and will post the link in this thread for people to use*.




This was extremely helpful last year [I still have the one from last year in my bookmarks on my phone]...Thanks benedict - top guy!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 27, 2012)

Skier4life said:


> *This was extremely helpful last year [I still have the one from last year in my bookmarks on my phone]...Thanks benedict *- top guy!



Glad to hear you liked it.  I set the map access to public and was surprised at just how many folks stumbled upon my map.

It took me about 3 hours to create the dang thing so I'm just happy others enjoy it, but I'm somewhat shocked the folks running the promotion dont do this themselves. 

 Last year I updated the map mid-season in February because I discovered a gas station they claimed was "participating" that wasnt even in business anymore, as well as another unlisted station that was in fact participating at the Kingston exit (very handy for Hunter or Platty folks).  So if you or anyone reading this runs into unlisted stations that are participating or stations they claim are participating that in fact are not, please send me a PM so I may update the map.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 27, 2012)

Mount Snow was founded on Dec. 12 so all Dec 12 including this one will sell lift tickets for $12 online only limit 1000 advanced purchase. That is cheap.


----------



## Skier4life (Nov 27, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> Last year I updated the map mid-season in February because I discovered a gas station they claimed was "participating" that wasnt even in business anymore, as well as another unlisted station that was in fact participating at the Kingston exit (very handy for Hunter or Platty folks). So if you or anyone reading this runs into unlisted stations that are participating or stations they claim are participating that in fact are not, please send me a PM so I may update the map.



Yeah I think I stumbled upon your edit and replaced the old map...again TOP GUY!

I will certainly let you know if I have any input, but it seems you are extremely thorough...


----------



## Skier4life (Nov 27, 2012)

*SKI MAINE - Too good to be true???*

$399 [after handling fee of $4.95 total is $403.94] for the Ski Maine Mountain Pass.

I dont know how authentic this is but it seems like an *extremely* good deal: 


about 18 dollars per ticket voucher if you use it just for the lift ticket vouchers
transferrable vouchers so I guess you can sell them if you know you wont be going to a certain mountain
no blackout days
can redeem more than one per day [2 limit] per resort

2 vouchers each for:

Sunday River
Sugarloaf
Shawnee Peak
Saddleback
Mt Abram
Lost Valley
Camden Snow Bowl
Black Mountain
Bigrock
Hermon Mt
Titcomb Mountain
Spruce Mountain
Not sure how they classify the following but it seems you get a total of 4 vouchers with a choice of 2 vouchers for either or 1 for each of:

Lonesome Pine Trails and/or Quoggy Jo [_anyone heard of Quoggy Jo - I haven't_]
Baker Mountain and/or Powderhouse Hill

They also have 6 snowtubing tickets to 3 seperate parks [2 each] in the mix which, if added to the total, drives your unitary amount for each voucher down to about 11 dollars and change!!

http://skimaine.com/store/201213-ski-maine-mountain-pass/

Anyone ever heard of this one and how authentic it is??

The only caveat they posted is that it can't be used in conjunction with any other pass product or offer!!


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 27, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Mount Snow was founded on Dec. 12 so all Dec 12 including this one will sell lift tickets for $12 online only limit 1000 advanced purchase. That is cheap.



Bretton Woods is $12 on 12/12/12 as well for all


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 27, 2012)

That Ski Maine deal is very nice. I thought they used to offer it with only one ticket per area. Two per area means that even if you only ski twice at the major areas (Saddleback, Sunday River, Sugarloaf) then it would average out to $66.66/ticket. A good deal for River and Loaf, not so much for the Back. But if you also ski some of the mid-sized areas like Abram, Black, and Shawnee, then the price per ticket gets lower. Venture to the smaller areas too and the price per visit would get well below the magical $40/ticket mark (for more than ten visits).


----------



## Skier4life (Nov 27, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> *That Ski Maine deal is very nice. I thought they used to offer it with only one ticket per area.*



It seems they have another level of pass that only offers the single ticket per area for $199.

Have you used this pass in the past? Authentic?


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 27, 2012)

Skier4life said:


> It seems they have another level of pass that only offers the single ticket per area for $199.
> 
> Have you used this pass in the past? Authentic?


I haven't used it but I've seen it offered for at least the past few seasons. If it is the one offered through the state association, you have no reason to fear it not working.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 27, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Mount Snow was founded on Dec. 12 so all Dec 12 including this one will sell lift tickets for $12 online only limit 1000 advanced purchase. That is cheap.





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
I wonder if it be Nyc Times Square crowed that day?


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 28, 2012)

http://mountsnow.com/event-calendar/?detaillink=7621 so cheap to ski all Dec 12 at mount snow only $12 must buy tickets online before that date.:lol:


----------



## aeglazier (Nov 28, 2012)

Has anyone done any good early season skiing yet this year for a good deal? I know a few of the areas have great deals, but only a few trails open.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 28, 2012)

aeglazier said:


> Has anyone done any good early season skiing yet this year for a good deal? I know a few of the areas have great deals, but only a few trails open.



Skied at Killington with a 2fer which was okay. Wouldn't had been worth the full $59 they were charging but was worth half that.


----------



## jrmagic (Nov 28, 2012)

Smellytele said:


> Skied at Killington with a 2fer which was okay. Wouldn't had been worth the full $59 they were charging but was worth half that.



I've been too busy to use mine so far but I think its good until 12/16.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 28, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Bellaire in the Catskills this Saturday Dec 1 $30.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 29, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

This weekend Saturday and Sunday December 1 and 2 $39 for Stratton, if booked online by Friday, tomorrow. http://www.stratton.com/reservation...884/-39-Special-December-Offer.detail:spread:


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 29, 2012)

MAGIC!
http://www.livingsocial.com/cities/176-boston-north/deals/530246-full-day-lift-pass


----------



## Nick (Nov 29, 2012)

Smellytele said:


> MAGIC!
> http://www.livingsocial.com/cities/176-boston-north/deals/530246-full-day-lift-pass



Was just coming here to post that!


----------



## billski (Nov 29, 2012)

billski has negotiated and rivercoil has assembled a list of 77 special discount days for 15 northern New England (big name) ski areas.  Most of them require an ACE Club/EICSL council membership and ID.  Most of the deals on the average are half the adult daily rate.  The list will be posted at http://www.aceskiandboardclub.org/ in a few days.
Again, you must be a member for most of the deals.  It was published for our members, but your are welcome to join our club and use them.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 29, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> 
> This weekend Saturday and Sunday December 1 and 2 $39 for Stratton, if booked online by Friday, tomorrow. http://www.stratton.com/reservation...884/-39-Special-December-Offer.detail:spread:


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 29, 2012)

did a little Christmas shopping. wife just got me a Magic 3 Pack and  Sugarbush 4 pack


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 30, 2012)

[h=1]4 lift tickets for adults or children at Cochran's Ski Area for only $40[/h]

http://myjumponit.bbdon.com/publishers/wcax-vermont/deal-of-the-day


----------



## billski (Dec 1, 2012)

AAA Auto club members

Berkshire east


Save $5 on adult weekend full-day lift tickets and $5 on zipline canopy tours.


----------



## billski (Dec 1, 2012)

Offer:
AAA Members save  $5 off Lift Tickets & VIP Parking and $10 off LEARN to TURN packages  you purchase in advance online through AAA.com/wachusett.

                                                             Restrictions:
This  offer is only available online to valid AAA members or INsiders with a  valid membership card.  A valid AAA membership card and positive  identification are required when picking up at the Wachusett Mountain  Customer Service area. Members must purchase these items online at least  a full 24 hrs before visiting the Wachusett Customer Service area for  pick up. Next day orders cannot be processed after 8 PM. You can not  combine this offer with any other offer.


----------



## billski (Dec 1, 2012)

MASS TEACHERS ASSOCIATION, MEMBERS ONLY

Ski And Snowboard 				 					 					 							

 Berkshire East Ski Area
 Catamount Ski Area
 Classic Ski Tours/Vermont Travel Club
 Crotched Mountain Ski & Ride
 Harris Farm Cross Country Ski Center
 Killington Resort/Pico Mountain
 Lost Valley Ski Area
 Maple Corner Farm Cross Country Ski Center
 Northfield Mountain Cross Country Ski Area
 Pats Peak Ski Area
 Ragged Mountain Resort
 Shawnee Mountain Ski Area
 Ski Bretton Woods at Mount Washington Resort
 Ski Butternut
 Sunday River Resort
 Wachusett Mountain Ski Area
 Weston Ski Track


----------



## billski (Dec 1, 2012)

FALLON HEALTH CARE
FCHP’s It Fits! is a fitness reimbursement program which gives you *up to $400** per family ($200 for an individual plan) to use toward gym memberships, Pilates and yoga classes, Weight Watchers[SUP]®[/SUP] programs, school and town sports programs, ski passes, road race fees and a variety of other healthy activities.


----------



## billski (Dec 1, 2012)

I have noticed that other health insurance plans are now offering skiing and related discounts.


----------



## billski (Dec 1, 2012)

TODAY
http://www.building19.com/events/ski120112/ski120112.htm


----------



## billski (Dec 1, 2012)

Repeat/bump

http://potterbrothers.com/discount-tickets/
Flex Tickets:work like regular Lift Tickets, only with pre-determined dates to give you the absolute lowest price for that specific day. Each ticket allows you to pick one of several days or nights of skiing/snowboarding with flexibility. Mark your calendars and plan your ski days around our Flex Tickets – you can’t beat the savings! *Flex Tickets are sold at Potter Brothers City Stores or online. (BUY ONLINE)*
Daily Lift Tickets:COMING IN DECEMBER, daily lift tickets are good anytime including weekends and holidays and can save you up to $20 per ticket. You can buy daily tickets in advance or the same day you are heading up to the mountains. Daily Discount Lift Tickets are sold at Potter Brothers City Stores ONLY starting in December.
_Note:__Flex Tickets & Daily Lift Tickets are NOT available at our Jiminy Peak or Bromley locations._


----------



## billski (Dec 1, 2012)

REPEAT-BUMP
PICO

In celebration of opening for our 75th year, ski and ride for just  $19.37 from opening day, December 15, 2012 through December 21, 2012.  Stay tuned all season long for other great deals celebrating 75 years.


----------



## billski (Dec 1, 2012)

BUMP
http://www.skiridefree.com/gas_ski_how.html


----------



## billski (Dec 1, 2012)

50% OFF AT SHAWNEE
http://offers.cbslocal.com/deal/24785/50-percent-off-at-shawnee-mountain-ski-area


----------



## billski (Dec 1, 2012)

fwiw
http://www.thefrugalskier.com


----------



## billski (Dec 2, 2012)

[h=2]Wicked Sharp Ski and Sports – West Roxbury                     [/h]                     [h=3]Ski or Snowboard Tune-up or Ski Tune-up with Binding Test and Adjustment (Up to 55% Off)[/h]


----------



## trackbiker (Dec 2, 2012)

billski said:


> fwiw
> http://www.thefrugalskier.com



Their main page lists tickets in the $50 range when they are actually in the $70.00 range. Only weekends and holidays listed. About a $10.00 savings. Still not bad if you are skiing with multiple people and holiday discounts are hard to come by.
I sent them an email asking about weekday tickets. Will report if I get a reply.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2012)

http://www.plattekill.com/events/winter-events-calendar discounts days from platty.


----------



## tbaz (Dec 3, 2012)

Great stuff.


----------



## billski (Dec 3, 2012)

tbaz said:


> Great stuff.



We are extra nice to those who contribute discounts they find!


----------



## Bm0136 (Dec 3, 2012)

thanks for the info


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 3, 2012)

*Skiridefree.com went live today.  *

Start gathering those 8 Gallon Gas receipts for lift ticket BOGOs!

*2012/2013 Changes *

*ADDED*
Belleayre (New York)
Mount Southington (Connecticut)

*DROPPED OUT*
Camelback (Pennsylvania)
Pico (Vermont)

Don't have time today, but later tonight I'll start updating my GPS map and post a link to the new smartphone map here.  

At first glance I notice they've added 2 additional gas stations in MA and 5 in CT (previously CT had zero), and TWENTY-SEVEN in Vermont (was only 10 last year) so I'm going to have a lot of work to do!


----------



## soposkier (Dec 3, 2012)

Saddleback Tickets and Cheap Beer for those in Maine
http://www.sebagobrewing.com/calendar.php?task=View&id=755


----------



## mlkrgr (Dec 3, 2012)

*Ski Trip for Entrepreneurs*

IEEE Boston ENET is planning a ski bus trip so that entrepreneurs in Eastern MA can enjoy a day of skiing at Loon Mountain on January 20 while networking. The price is $85 and includes bus transportation and lift ticket and an additional $36 for on mountain equipment rentals. Link to register will become available soon at the website. Go to www.boston-enet.org to register.

When rationalized, $85 for a day of skiing plus transportation is still cheap as people also get the benefit of networking with like people. I'm the mastermind behind this trip (although someone else chose the date).


----------



## k123 (Dec 3, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> *Skiridefree.com went live today.  *
> 
> Start gathering those 8 Gallon Gas receipts for lift ticket BOGOs!
> 
> ...



Filled up at the Tannersville, NY station on the way back from Hunter on Sunday and they had the new coupon.  Was excited to see Belleayre was on there since I don't have any other coupons for Belleayre this year.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2012)

k123 said:


> Filled up at the Tannersville, NY station on the way back from Hunter on Sunday and they had the new coupon.  Was excited to see Belleayre was on there since I don't have any other coupons for Belleayre this year.





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

You can get flex and discounted tickets for Bell from Potterbrothers.com stores sell discount tickets. Flex tickets for can buy online or in the store which they have several of fyi.


----------



## k123 (Dec 3, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> 
> You can get flex and discounted tickets for Bell from Potterbrothers.com stores sell discount tickets. Flex tickets for can buy online or in the store which they have several of fyi.



Yes I have used flex tickets in the past but there are only 3 dates for Belleayre this year and they are $40.  With a BOGO the cost is $30


----------



## Euler (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm glad the Mobil gas station promo is happening again.  Bummer Pico dropped out, but I'll be trying to use the Bromley,MRG, and Magic BOGOs.  Skiing cheap!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2012)

k123 said:


> Yes I have used flex tickets in the past but there are only 3 dates for Belleayre this year and they are $40.  With a BOGO the cost is $30





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Good point.


----------



## trackbiker (Dec 3, 2012)

trackbiker said:


> Their main page lists tickets in the $50 range when they are actually in the $70.00 range. Only weekends and holidays listed. About a $10.00 savings. Still not bad if you are skiing with multiple people and holiday discounts are hard to come by.
> I sent them an email asking about weekday tickets. Will report if I get a reply.



Following is the response I received from the thefrugalskier.com 
"Thanks for the question. Within each product listing there is the option for adult, young adult and junior tickets. Junior ticket pricing for the given resorts is in the $50 range. The online software package being used defaults to showing the lowest priced item within that given product listing on the homepage which is why you are seeing a $50ish product advertisement. In general you'll see a $10 savings on adult, $8 on young adult and $6 on junior tickets for the resorts listed on the website. 

Weekday tickets are not currently being offered, but may be available should there be demand for this type ticket.

Thanks for visiting The Frugal Skier. I hope you give us a chance to provide discounted weekend and holiday lift tickets this season."


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 4, 2012)

Burke $44
http://deals.boston.com/deal/25328/burke-mountain-vermont


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 4, 2012)

$39 popup sales for Bolton
http://www.boltonvalley.com/tickets-passes-rentals/specials-ticket-packs/39-lift-ticket-pop-up-sales


----------



## Bm0136 (Dec 4, 2012)

Good cheap skis and other equipment http://www.skiessentials.com/browse.cfm/skis-demo-used/2,214.html


----------



## Bm0136 (Dec 4, 2012)

Not bad for Ski equipment http://www.backcountry.com/


----------



## Bm0136 (Dec 4, 2012)

Good deals on New England Lift Tickeets http://www.newenglandskidiscount.com/


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 4, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> *Skiridefree.com went live today.  *
> 
> Start gathering those 8 Gallon Gas receipts for lift ticket BOGOs!
> 
> ...



Does anyone know if the 2 fer 1's are only good on adult tickets or could you also get 2fer1 for kids/teens?


----------



## RENO (Dec 4, 2012)

*Magic Mountain - $29 Saturday or Sunday, **$19 Monday, Friday, and select powder days
http://www.livingsocial.com/cities/176/deals/530246-full-day-lift-pass*


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 4, 2012)

Smellytele said:


> *Does anyone know if the 2 fer 1's are only good on adult tickets or could you also get 2fer1 for kids*/teens?



Each year, every mountain in the program has their own restrictions.  Some of them are fairly open with no-restrictions, while some of them are so restrictive they're almost useless*.  Many say, _"Buy 1 adult ticket, get 1 adult ticket free"_, but some are _"Buy 1 lift ticket get one of equal or lesser value free".

_

*The worst offender is Gore Mountain.  I dont have the new handout in front of me, but the last few years Gore has been _"good only on Tuesday"_.  Gee, thanks.  LOL


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 4, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> Each year, every mountain in the program has their own restrictions.  Some of them are fairly open with no-restrictions, while some of them are so restrictive they're almost useless*.  Many say, _"Buy 1 adult ticket, get 1 adult ticket free"_, but some are _"Buy 1 lift ticket get one of equal or lesser value free".
> 
> _
> 
> *The worst offender is Gore Mountain.  I dont have the new handout in front of me, but the last few years Gore has been _"good only on Tuesday"_.  Gee, thanks.  LOL



The website doesn't have the restrictions on it do I have to get the hand out at the participating gas stations?


----------



## billski (Dec 4, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> Each year, every mountain in the program has their own restrictions.  Some of them are fairly open with no-restrictions, while some of them are so restrictive they're almost useless*.  Many say, _"Buy 1 adult ticket, get 1 adult ticket free"_, but some are _"Buy 1 lift ticket get one of equal or lesser value free".
> _



In my experience, he general rule is they are adult tickets.  Always a exceptions and they change every year.  My suggestion if that if you need some combination like this, you're best to go fishing yourself.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 4, 2012)

Smellytele said:


> The website doesn't have the restrictions on it* do I have to get the hand out at the participating gas stations?*



Exactly.  

As Billski said, most do use "adult" wording, but there are quite a few where it's "equal or lesser value".

I've still got probably another hour or so of work on my map, but this year is MUCH better than years past in terms of strategically locating gas stations so that the maximum number of people can take advantage to/from ski country. I cant stress enough how dramatically improved coverage is this year from that perspective.  

Many folks from CT and MA will be able to take more advantage now, but regardless of where you live, they've placed many more participating gas stations right by mountains or along routes TO certain mountains, which should greatly improve utilization opportunity.  Great news for all!


----------



## k123 (Dec 4, 2012)

Smellytele said:


> Does anyone know if the 2 fer 1's are only good on adult tickets or could you also get 2fer1 for kids/teens?



Here you go, a little hard to read but you can at least see if it says adult or not.  Gore is Thursdays only, and a bunch of them are only midweek or Sunday thru Friday:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 4, 2012)

k123 said:


> *Gore is Thursdays only,* and a bunch of them are only midweek or Sunday thru Friday:



 Well, I guess that's a _bit_ better than Tuesday only, lulz  I really think they're missing the marketing boat.  This can only serve to increase skier visits to their mountain, including additional fully-paids.  The fact they're about the only one doing this, is telling.  Frankly, it would be no skin off any mountain's back to at least do Monday through Thursday on this promotion.  Just makes Gore look like tightwads, lol


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 4, 2012)

*2012-13 Ski Ride Free Map*

This is one of the best lift ticket money savers, but a drawback of the skiridefree.com program is it's difficult to efficiently locate participating gas stations while you're out traveling through ski country.

As I did last year, I created this map to help people earn free skiing, so *please feel  free to share the below link with other Skiers + Riders.  This map will work  with the GPS on your smartphone.*  I have included the: station brand (i.e. Mobil, Citgo, etc.), Address, and telephone number of each location.

https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msi...&ll=42.391009,-73.00415&spn=6.83904,16.907959

There are, as of now, 66 gas stations participating in the program this year, and more will be added in the next few weeks.  I will update the map accordingly as they are added.   *THINK SNOW!*


----------



## billski (Dec 4, 2012)

Very cool BG.  Nice job.  You should put a paypal option on your map.  In fact, we all should charge a lurker fee!



BenedictGomez said:


> *2012-13 Ski Ride Free Map*
> 
> This is one of the best lift ticket money savers, but a drawback of the skiridefree.com program is it's difficult to efficiently locate participating gas stations while you're out traveling through ski country.
> 
> ...


----------



## billski (Dec 5, 2012)

*Mount Snow 12/12/12*

Mount Snow 12/12/12

http://mountsnow.com/event-calendar/?detaillink=7621

To celebrate our great history we have decided that December 12, Mount  Snow’s birthday, will be known as Founders Day!  We’ll be offering $12  lift tickets for advance purchase online (limit 1,000)!


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 5, 2012)

Way too many repeats and re-posts on here lately


----------



## billski (Dec 5, 2012)

Smellytele said:


> Way too many repeats and re-posts on here lately


 Let's agree to disagree on this one.  I'd rather have extra posts than miss something.  At 17 pages, with the season just at a start, it's bound to be a big list.  Besides, the east coast weather skcus an there isn't much else to do other than the honey-do list.


----------



## Skier4life (Dec 5, 2012)

billski said:


> I'd rather have extra posts than miss something.



I agree, don't want to miss something trawling through 30 something pages of great deals!!

In that vein...I hope this has not been posted yet:
https://www.catskillswintersampler.com/

Not really much of a saving as it turns out to be about $50 a ticket [as has been mentioned here before lots of BOGO's or 2fers trump this], however, it could be useful to someone somewhere down the line.


----------



## Skier4life (Dec 5, 2012)

Again you have outdone yourself...Well done mate and thanks!!!



BenedictGomez said:


> *2012-13 Ski Ride Free Map*
> 
> This is one of the best lift ticket money savers, but a drawback of the skiridefree.com program is it's difficult to efficiently locate participating gas stations while you're out traveling through ski country.
> 
> ...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 5, 2012)

billski said:


> Very cool BG.  Nice job.  You should put a paypal option on your map.  In fact, we all should charge a lurker fee!



Like maybe a "contributions link" a la wikipedia, lol.  Seriously though, I was pretty surprised how many viewers my 2011-12 map had so I figured I'd do it again.



Skier4life said:


> Again you have outdone yourself...Well done mate and thanks!!!



Thanks, get those free lift tickets!



Skier4life said:


> I agree, don't want to miss something trawling through 30 something pages of great deals.



I agree as well, with one caveat.  Sometimes there are "value negative" posts in here that are unhelpful.  What I mean by that is there might be a post on page 4 for a way to save $20 on lift tickets at XYZ mountain, but then on page 11 someone posts a deal for a way to save $10 off lift tickets at XYZ mountain.  Dunno that anything can be done about that, just something I've noticed the last few years.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 5, 2012)

billski said:


> Let's agree to disagree on this one.  I'd rather have extra posts than miss something.  At 17 pages, with the season just at a start, it's bound to be a big list.  Besides, the east coast weather skcus an there isn't much else to do other than the honey-do list.



I am just saying it makes even more pages to rifle through so instead of 10 pages it is 15 or what ever. It is kind of like multiple threads on the same subject that some have issues with.


----------



## Skier4life (Dec 5, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> What I mean by that is there might be a post on page 4 for a way to save $20 on lift tickets at XYZ mountain, but then on page 11 someone posts a deal for a way to save $10 off lift tickets at XYZ mountain.



One way this may be helpful is if the post on page 4 happened to be one of those ADADs [a deal a day - of the Groupon nature]. So if someone doesn't check this thread twice a day [an abomination in itself] they are liable to miss the ADAD and may have to resort to only getting the $10 saving on page 11. I have fallen prey to this a number of times, so I am ever grateful for those that post whatever they find!

With such an open topic [there are numerous perceptions as to what constitutes "Skiing on the cheap"] as Billski said it is bound to be a big list. Smellytele has a point but I think on the balance of all likelihood, it is appreciated more than it is not! :wink:


----------



## billski (Dec 5, 2012)

*Greater Boston & Southern NH Entertainment Book 2013*
The Skimos are raising funds for lodge items by selling the Greater Boston and Southern NH Entertainment Book. *Two-for-one* lift tickets, discounts on dining, movies, hotels, etc. 50% savings on almost everything! <http://www.entertainment.com> .  *Now being sold for $30 instead of $35 on their website.* To order your book, contact me at acenski@earthlink.net or call (617) 680-8395  Thanks for your support in advance. Ace.


----------



## billski (Dec 5, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> Sometimes there are "value negative" posts in here that are unhelpful.  What I mean by that is there might be a post on page 4 for a way to save $20 on lift tickets at XYZ mountain, but then on page 11 someone posts a deal for a way to save $10 off lift tickets at XYZ mountain.  Dunno that anything can be done about that, just something I've noticed the last few years.



This is very true.  Anyone who takes what _I_ report at face value is a fool!  I don't say that in a mean way.  Due diligence is always in order.  Buyer beware.   We've made it VERY EASY for you to find the deal, but there is no reason we should report the fine print.  

I just lob 'em at you.

Now, if you want to send me a crisp new Jackson, I'd be happy to provide that info.  :roll:


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 5, 2012)

Smellytele said:


> I am just saying it makes even more pages to rifle through so instead of 10 pages it is 15 or what ever. It is kind of like multiple threads on the same subject that some have issues with.


So make a note of something if it looks interesting so you don't have to rifle through and then just click on the "new post" icon so you only have to read new posts. People start posting deals in August, so I have the opposite issue: I ain't going back ten pages to find something I missed when I wasn't really thinking about deals.


----------



## jaytrem (Dec 5, 2012)

Current Coke Rewards lift tickets...

Smuggs 825 points
Loon 988 (ouch)
Loon Learn to Ski/Ride 400
Titus 525
Sunday River 505 (SCORE)

If you consider a Sundau River ticket to be worth $50, that means a Coke cap is worth about 30 cents.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 5, 2012)

jaytrem said:


> Current Coke Rewards lift tickets...
> 
> Smuggs 825 points
> Loon 988 (ouch)
> ...



Someone on this board mentioned this in one of the threads a ways back, and I remember thinking, HTH would anyone get 825 points before they expire.  Wouldnt you realistically need to work at a bar or a restaurant?  Do some people drink that much soda?  I think I drink an unhealthy amount of soda as is (Pepsi products sadly) and I dont think I coudl hit 825 before expiration.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 5, 2012)

Smellytele said:


> I am just saying it makes even more pages to rifle through so instead of 10 pages it is 15 or what ever. It is kind of like multiple threads on the same subject that some have issues with.



not to add to the non-value posts in this thread but i agree. too bad there isn't a feature in the forum software that allowed for us to organize the content better.   the ski swap thread is a good example but it is manually done.  people contribute content but tcharron edits the first doc to include the updated info.  lots of work for tcharron (and it is appreciated) but easy for the rest of the community to drop in and see what's going on.   

the way it is now with this thread is if i see an interesting deal i jump on it because i won't find it again later.


----------



## jaytrem (Dec 6, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> Someone on this board mentioned this in one of the threads a ways back, and I remember thinking, HTH would anyone get 825 points before they expire. Wouldnt you realistically need to work at a bar or a restaurant? Do some people drink that much soda? I think I drink an unhealthy amount of soda as is (Pepsi products sadly) and I dont think I coudl hit 825 before expiration.



The points don't expire as long as you have some type of activity.  You're allowed 120 points a week not counting bonus points.  If friends/family/co-workers know you collecting them there's probably a good chance you'll hit 120 a week quite often.  If it was all caps, which are 3 points, it would take quite a while and be a bit of a pain typing in the codes.  But box and plastic cutouts are worth 10-30 points.  So for minimal effort I just got me 3 Sunday River tickets and almost have enough to get a 4th.  Would have had enough for a 4th and 5th but I went for a discounted Walmart gift card the other day, doh!!!


----------



## billski (Dec 6, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> too bad there isn't a feature in the forum software that allowed for us to organize the content better.   the ski swap thread is a good example but it is manually done.  people contribute content but tcharron edits the first doc to include the updated info.  lots of work for tcharron (and it is appreciated) but easy for the rest of the community to drop in and see what's going on.


do it!


----------



## bheemsoth (Dec 6, 2012)

I don't have an issue with the way this thread works. Many of the deals are short term, so I generally browse the new posts every day or two. 

Some forum software support a wiki style post following the original post. Slickdeals uses this feature.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 6, 2012)

billski said:


> Mount Snow 12/12/12
> 
> http://mountsnow.com/event-calendar/?detaillink=7621
> 
> To celebrate our great history we have decided that December 12, Mount  Snow’s birthday, will be known as Founders Day!  We’ll be offering $12  lift tickets for advance purchase online (limit 1,000)!




http://mountsnow.com/event-calendar/?detaillink=7621
They just put on Facebook up to 1500 tickets being sold now.
Is 1500.lift tickets more people then holiday weekend at the hill?


----------



## jaytrem (Dec 6, 2012)

Scotty said:


> http://mountsnow.com/event-calendar/?detaillink=7621
> They just put on Facebook up to 1500 tickets being sold now.
> Is 1500.lift tickets more people then holiday weekend at the hill?



No 1500 is almost nothing.  15,000 would be a big number.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 6, 2012)

jaytrem said:


> No 1500 is almost nothing.  15,000 would be a big number.





That what I thought, maybe getting sick for for work on that day.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 6, 2012)

Not exactly a lot of beginners on this board but I figured it cant hurt to post this......... at Plattekill.



> NEXT WEEKEND:  Dec 15-16 we'll be featuring *FREE GROUP LESSONS* to learn to ski and/or snowboard both days!
> For lesson reserv. call (607) 326-3500.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 6, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> Not exactly a lot of beginners on this board but I figured it cant hurt to post this......... at Plattekill.





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Hope their open by then.


----------



## billski (Dec 6, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> Not exactly a lot of beginners on this board but I figured it cant hurt to post this......... at Plattekill.


Ah, but thousands of lurkers.  Someday they shall repent and give back.  REPENT AND BE SAVED YOU LURKERS!


----------



## billski (Dec 6, 2012)

*fRIENDS OF HARPOON BREWERY*

As loyal Friends of Harpoon, we have some great ski/ride deals at the following mountains this year: 
•    Okemo Mountain Resort: $20 off midweek (non-Holiday) and $10 off weekends (non-Holiday)
•    Mount Sunapee Resort: $20 off midweek (non-Holiday) and $10 off weekends and Holidays
•    Shawnee Peak: 2 for 1 Fridays on 1/18 and 3/8 
Check out all of the details and don’t forget to pack your Friend of Harpoon card. You’ll need to show it at the mountain to receive all of the discounts. 
We are also offering a discount on the Ride and Ski card this year. For $20 ($49 value), you’ll have access to great deals all season at over 25 of your favorite mountains across New England. Order the card and sharpen your skis! 
http://www.harpoonbrewery.com
You must have a FOH card to participate - be forewarned - It took me over a month for my card to arrive last year!


----------



## kabacrunch (Dec 7, 2012)

2 for 1 coupons to Whistler available on ebay - saves $105 a day


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 7, 2012)

kabacrunch said:


> 2 for 1 coupons to Whistler available on ebay - saves $105 a day



Given there are 2 for 1 coupons on EBAY for tons of mountains in North America, can we assume you're the seller? lol


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 7, 2012)

Jay just announced that anyone who drives in with a Thule Rack or "Thule Equipment" (not a sticker), and anyone in their vehicle, get $40 tickets on select Tuesdays.  

They will have an apres party, complete with a raffle for Thule gear, at 3pm in the Tower Bar. 

http://www.facebook.com/JayPeakFan?...56466629440.108454.19659899440&type=1&theater


And from Jay's site:  

http://www.jaypeakresort.com/things-to-do/events/thule-tuesdays


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 8, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Only $30 at Bell in the Catskills tomorrow but not much open, 4 trails open.


----------



## k123 (Dec 9, 2012)

$30 Wednesdays back at Belleayre:


----------



## bcasey (Dec 9, 2012)

Hydration is critical.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 9, 2012)

bcasey said:


> Hydration is critical.





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Yes I drink lots of water always do you have a cheap link for hydrating?


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 9, 2012)

bcasey said:


> Hydration is critical.





Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Yes I drink lots of water always do you have a cheap link for hydrating?



I think he means while reading this thread.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 9, 2012)

Plattekill tickets for next weekend December 15 $18 and 2 day's tickets through liftopia.com but they still have not made snow yet, so I don't think much will be open. Across some lake effect could open the whole hill up.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 9, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Plattekill tickets for next weekend December 15 $18 and 2 day's tickets through liftopia.com but they still have not made snow yet, so I don't think much will be open. Across some lake effect could open the whole hill up.




2 day tickets is like $26, making Saturday and Sunday $13 each day.
Sent from computer in my hand.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 10, 2012)

http://potterbrothers.com/discount-tickets/ Potterbrothers discount tickets to lots of hills use any time, but have to go in to store to buy,can not buy from Jiminy Peak store.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 10, 2012)

Just noticed Cannon has the $25 NH resident Wednesdays again think it was 30 or 35 last year.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 10, 2012)

Smellytele said:


> Just noticed Cannon has the $25 NH resident Wednesdays again think it was 30 or 35 last year.


You sure it is not just discounted for early season?


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 11, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> You sure it is not just discounted for early season?



Not sure but their website said on their 2012-2013 deal page http://www.cannonmt.com/specials.html

*NH Resident Wednesdays:* Every Wednesday* present a valid NH ID and get a *$25 lift ticket!* 
(*Not valid 12/26/12)


----------



## Rourket (Dec 11, 2012)

Remember Jeep Owner Appreciation Days?  Wish they would bring that promo back. That was skiing on the cheap! -T

http://4wheeldrive.about.com/cs/funstuff/a/ne_jeep_days.htm


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 11, 2012)

Rourket said:


> Remember Jeep Owner Appreciation Days?  Wish they would bring that promo back. That was skiing on the cheap! -T
> 
> http://4wheeldrive.about.com/cs/funstuff/a/ne_jeep_days.htm



Unfortunately you had to own a Jeep which probably cost you more in the long run...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 11, 2012)

*2012-13 Ski Ride Free GPS Smartphone Map*

Added 9 more gas stations to my map since I posted the link (below), and will continue to update until Ski Ride Free is done signing partner stations.  I'm toying with the idea of adding all the Ski resorts to the map too given how so many folks now use their cell phone as their car GPS device instead of a Garmin or TomTom, but I dont know if that would be useful since I imagine most people know how to get to the mountains they ski at.

https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msi...ll=43.241701,-73.510895&spn=0.421667,1.056747


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 14, 2012)

This weekend Flex days from Potterbrothers stores and online.http://potterbrothers.com/discount-tickets/#flex


----------



## billski (Dec 14, 2012)

*Richelsons orthotics - Plymouth NH, $65 for $45*


Personal recommendation:  I have to give these guys 10 thumbs up.  What he did for my boots made me ski so much better day one.  And no, it wasn't just the footbed.  Next boots come from there (at prices at or below competition).  Worth the drive.  From anywhere.  Do it on a rainy day when there is nothing better to do. 
Bill

*

Give the G**ift of C**omfort!*



*Do you have a neighbor,  relative or friend who has never been to Feet First? Treat them to an  evaluation of their footwear, orthotics or ski boots.  *


_A $65 dollar value, you pay only $45. We will email you a gift certificate for your last minute shopping convenience. _


Note: Not valid on previously booked appts.

Offer valid until 12-21-12

Visit our website: www.myfeetfirst.com
7 Town West Tenney Mountain Highway, Plymouth NH 03264 
(603) 536 - 3338   feetfirst@myfeetfirst.com














*Treat yourself to a new pair of orthotics!*

If you have a health savings account, 

order before 12-31-12 to take advantage of any balance you may have before it's gone!








 


Visit our website: www.myfeetfirst.com

7 Town West Tenney Mountain Highway, Plymouth NH 03264 
(603) 536 - 3338   feetfirst@myfeetfirst.com


----------



## skifree (Dec 14, 2012)

MT SNOW  Don't miss out on this crazy good deal featuring our lowest price of the season on a ski and stay package. We'll put it to you this way, there's a chance of snow in the forecast just about every day next week, we've been blowing snow around the clock and expanding terrain, so grab a buddy, your significant other, some random stranger…whatever you have to do because for just $59 per person, per night, you get one night lodging at Snow Lake Lodge and a one-day adult lift ticket for the following day.

This deal is only good for Sunday night 12/16/12 through Thursday night 12/20/12 and is based on double occupancy.

Don't be a fool, BOOK NOW!


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 14, 2012)

skifree said:


> Don't miss out on this crazy good deal featuring our lowest price of the season on a ski and stay package. We'll put it to you this way, there's a chance of snow in the forecast just about every day next week, we've been blowing snow around the clock and expanding terrain, so grab a buddy, your significant other, some random stranger…whatever you have to do because for just $59 per person, per night, you get one night lodging at Snow Lake Lodge and a one-day adult lift ticket for the following day.
> 
> This deal is only good for Sunday night 12/16/12 through Thursday night 12/20/12 and is based on double occupancy.
> 
> Don't be a fool, BOOK NOW!



Forgot one thing - Where...


----------



## skifree (Dec 14, 2012)

fixed it...toooo much eggnog


----------



## Mildcat (Dec 15, 2012)

skifree said:


> MT SNOW  Don't miss out on this crazy good deal featuring our lowest price of the season on a ski and stay package. We'll put it to you this way, there's a chance of snow in the forecast just about every day next week, we've been blowing snow around the clock and expanding terrain, so grab a buddy, your significant other, some random stranger…whatever you have to do because for just $59 per person, per night, you get one night lodging at Snow Lake Lodge and a one-day adult lift ticket for the following day.
> 
> This deal is only good for Sunday night 12/16/12 through Thursday night 12/20/12 and is based on double occupancy.
> 
> Don't be a fool, BOOK NOW!



http://echo3.bluehornet.com/ct/10607063:14011584667:m:1:82892439:DFE5A0C9ECF0D382BAE44596B57F1451:r
Just booked for Sunday night. Great deal, haven't been to snow for years. Can't wait to go back.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 16, 2012)

Magic tickets $29.50
http://store.wccc.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=17&products_id=84


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 16, 2012)

Waterville 50% off 
http://www.vivamanchvegasdeals.com/
probably will sell out on Friday morning when they go on sale.


----------



## noseblob (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi All. I'm in the East for 12/13. Can anyone recommend the best parking lot(s) to overnight in my truck in the Rutland/Killington area?

They kicked me out of K1, but, they said it was okay in the skyship lot (north side). And that's where I've been staying.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 16, 2012)

noseblob said:


> Hi All. I'm in the East for 12/13. Can anyone recommend the best parking lot(s) to overnight in my truck in the Rutland/Killington area?





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
I'm not sure about trucks but several year's ago when I had a season pass at Killington, I park and sleep in my car in the parking lot of Walmart-Shop and Stop in Rutland a lot and never had a problem.


----------



## skifree (Dec 17, 2012)

i have slept in K1 lot a few times when its going to dump. usually have a plow driver wake me in the morning to move my truck.
works though.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 17, 2012)

Whaleback deals 
http://www.groupon.com/deals/whaleback-1


----------



## noseblob (Dec 17, 2012)

thanks for the tips.


----------



## Nick (Dec 18, 2012)

Sorry if I missed this guys --> 



> *Free 1 year Mountain Sports Club Membership ($25 Value) + Discounted lift tickets*https://www.mountainsportsclub.com/register.cfm
> 
> Use code *sns12* for free 1 year Premium Membership (normally $25)
> 
> ...


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 18, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Magic tickets $29.50
> http://store.wccc.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=17&products_id=84



The website says it's for 2011/2012 season.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 18, 2012)

St. Bear said:


> The website says it's for 2011/2012 season.



Here is one for this year for Magic for $29

http://www.doubletakedeals.com/deals/ALBANY-NY/20121205/23154?ref=slickdeals789


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 18, 2012)

St. Bear said:


> The website says it's for 2011/2012 season.



A typo I hope since I ordered some!


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 18, 2012)

Smellytele said:


> Here is one for this year for Magic for $29
> 
> http://www.doubletakedeals.com/deals/ALBANY-NY/20121205/23154?ref=slickdeals789



Ah, this one has blackout dates.  That's how they get ya!


----------



## powhunter (Dec 18, 2012)

Rourket said:


> Remember Jeep Owner Appreciation Days? Wish they would bring that promo back. That was skiing on the cheap! -T
> 
> http://4wheeldrive.about.com/cs/funstuff/a/ne_jeep_days.htm




Great deal with the free tickets, but never any top areas participating

Steveo


----------



## 57stevey (Dec 18, 2012)

Nick said:


> Sorry if I missed this guys -->



Nope - worked just now. (Mountain sports club.) Thanks!


----------



## 57stevey (Dec 19, 2012)

Calling all superstitious skiers and snowboarders! With the end of the Mayan calender scheduled for this FRIDAY, DECEMBER 21, Ragged Mountain is offering a $21 Mayan Midweek Ticket. But hurry! This sale only lasts the next 48-hours. PURCHASE YOUR $21 MIDWEEK TICKET NOW and use it anyday midweek, non-holiday day during through the end of the 2012-2013 season. http://store.liftopia.com/s/ragged-mountain-cloud-store/resort_detail.php?ResortId=3283


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 20, 2012)

Also for Ragged $36 groupon good weekends but not holidays

http://www.groupon.com/deals/ragged-mountain-ski-area


----------



## Skier4life (Dec 20, 2012)

SUV Steve said:


> Nope - worked just now. (Mountain sports club.) Thanks!



DITTO...thanks!


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 20, 2012)

Windham, $21 tomorrow.


----------



## billski (Dec 21, 2012)

*10,000 lift tickets - $10 on january 10, 2013:*

[h=2]10,000 LIFT TICKETS - $10 ON JANUARY 10, 2013: BIG HAPPENS IN NEW YORK STATE[/h]
From now until January 9, 2013, the Ski Areas of New York (SANY) are  teaming up to offer 10,000 Lift Tickets for just $10 each, to be used  for a one day skiing extravaganza on January 10, 2013, providing the  perfect opportunity to hit the slopes in the state with more ski areas  than anywhere else in the nation.        Ski resorts throughout the state’s 11 vacation regions are  participating, including Peek n’ Peak, Holiday Valley, Holimont, Kissing  Bridge, Bristol, Greek Peak, Four Seasons, Dry Hill, Titus, Whiteface,  Gore, Catamount, Hunter, Windham, Oak, Tuxedo Ridge, Woods Valley and  Belleayre, West Mountain, Hickory Hill, Mt. Peter and Swain with more  expected to join in as the promotion draws nearer. From family-friendly  resorts to Olympic-level slopes, New York offers plenty of choices for  skiers of all levels of ability. And, as January 10th is on a Thursday,  it’s a wonderful excuse to turn your trip upstate into a long weekend!  To take advantage of this opportunity, visit SANY online at  www.iskiny.com from now until January 9, 2013 and click on the 10/10/10  logo where you’ll be directed to the entry form.


----------



## billski (Dec 21, 2012)

*Groupon / Whaleback offer good until Saturday 12/22/12*

[h=4]Choose from Four Options[/h]                                        

$40 for two lift tickets (an $80 value)
$70 for two lift tickets and ski rentals (a $120 value)
$72 for four lift tickets (a $160 value)
$126 for four lift tickets and ski rentals (a $280 value)
Expires Mar 17, 2013
Limit 1  per person, may buy 2 additional as gifts. Valid only for option  purchased. Subject to weather conditions. Must use promotional value in 1  visit. Mountain projected to open 12/22/12.,


----------



## billski (Dec 21, 2012)

*$15 tune, Schenectady, groupon*

*Plaine and Son*

*Up to 51% Off Ski, Snowboard, or Bike Tune-Ups*

       Base repair and edge sharpening ready skis or snowboards for the slopes; keep bike in tune for the spring

    Schenectady (11.5 miles)
Buy Now! More Info 
             $30       $15


----------



## billski (Dec 21, 2012)

*Tuxedo Ridge Ski Center – Tuxedo*

[h=2]Tuxedo Ridge Ski Center – Tuxedo                     [/h]                     [h=3]Weekday or Weekend Skiing and Snowboarding (Up to 60% Off). Four Options Available.[/h]
3 days left
$15




[h=4]Choose from Four Options[/h]                                        

$25 for two weekday ski-lift tickets and two hot chocolates or beers (up to a $60 value)
$49 for two weekday ski-lift tickets, equipment rentals, and two hot chocolates or beers (up to a $124 value)
$42 for two weekend ski-lift tickets and two hot chocolates or beers (up to an $84 value)
$15 for a weekday group skiing or snowboarding lesson (a $30 value)
                                        Group lessons taught by certified instructors are  scheduled Monday–Friday at 1:30 p.m., 2:30 p.m., 3:30 p.m., 5:30 p.m.,  and 6:30 p.m.


----------



## billski (Dec 21, 2012)

*Lost Valley Ski Area – Auburn MAINE*

[h=4]Choose Between Two Options[/h]                                        

$43 for two all-day ski-lift tickets (up to a $90 value)
$81 for four all-day ski-lift tickets (up to a $180 value)
groupon


----------



## billski (Dec 21, 2012)

*Ragged, groupon*

[h=3]$36                        for                       Lift Ticket (Up to $71 Value)[/h]


Time left to buy
6 days 18:41:08
 
[h=3]The Fine Print[/h]                                                    

Expires Mar 31, 2013
Limit 5 per person, may buy 5 additional as gifts. Not valid 12/26/12 - 12/31/12, 1/19/13 - 1/21/13, 2/16/13 - 2/23/13

http://www.groupon.com/deals/ragged-mountain-ski-area


----------



## billski (Dec 21, 2012)

*$10 for a Basic Ski or Snowboard Tune-Up at Lahout's*

$10

Lincoln, NH

groupon

Interesting new spin on a deal.  You buy it for use "today, tomorrow or Friday"  , pick one.                       Use 8am - 6pm Talk about short fuse!


----------



## billski (Dec 21, 2012)

[h=2]Country Ski & Sport – Multiple Locations                     [/h]                     [h=3]$35                        for                       Ski or Snowboard Tune-Up (Up to $70 Value)[/h]$35

Boston south Burbs.


----------



## billski (Dec 21, 2012)

google offers
ridge and ski card $25


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 21, 2012)

http://www.liftopia.com/results.php?RegionCatId=R_27&StartDate=12/25/2012&NumberOfDays=1 Mount Snow X mas day from liftopia only $52


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 21, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Elk-Mountain-Ski-Resort-Inc/181860461831969 Elk Midweek non holiday pricing this weekend through X mas.


----------



## billski (Dec 21, 2012)

Which reminds me.  Dec. 24th is a great day to ski if you can swing it.  Prices are still low and the mountain is all decked out with great trails ready to go, and you have the place to yourself.  I've enjoyed myself, though it does seem a bit lonely and none of the workers really want to be there....


----------



## billski (Dec 21, 2012)

*Stratton $45*

http://www.ruelala.com

Midweek $45

limit quantity 3 per person


----------



## billski (Dec 21, 2012)

*Sugarloaf, expires today*

http://www.ruelala.com

[h=2]Two-Night Stay and Lift Tickets for up to Eight at Sugarloaf Mountain[/h]          Take off to New England's top slopes to satisfy your ski quota for the season.
                                                                                                                                                                                                    $3,461.00  $1,799.00


----------



## montane (Dec 21, 2012)

*Abenaki + Waterville Valley (NH) $20*

- Buy a full-priced Day Pass at Abenaki Ski Area and enjoy a
day skiing here.
- Take that used, dated Abenaki ticket to Waterville Valley
on a following day and turn it in at the ticket office there.
- You can then purchase a ticket to ski at Waterville Valley
for $10!
- Valid at Waterville Valley Sunday--Friday, non-holiday


Abenaki tickets are $10 weekends, $9 non-weekends (for non-residents of Wolfboro, NH).
Hmm, skiing on the cheap... dumpster diving for loose tickets! 


Link:
http://www.wolfeboronh.us/Pages/WolfeboroNH_Recreation/abenakihours

Link to PDF:
http://www.wolfeboronh.us/Pages/WolfeboroNH_Recreation/abenakiwaterville.pdf


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 22, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Magic tickets $29.50
> http://store.wccc.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=17&products_id=84





St. Bear said:


> The website says it's for 2011/2012 season.


I just got mine today, they expire 2013.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 23, 2012)

Pretty neat partnership between little Abenaki and Waterville.....anyone ever been to Abenaki? Only 200' of vert but they do have some 'diamonds' and glade runs which may be fun to mess around for a couple hrs if the snow is good.
http://www.wolfeboronh.us/Pages/WolfeboroNH_Recreation/abenakiwaterville.pdf


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 27, 2012)

Pico Groupon - http://www.groupon.com/boston



$25 for one full-weekday lift ticket (up to a $49 value)
$39 for one full-day lift ticket (up to a $67 value)
$67 for one two-day lift ticket (up to a $130 value)
$90 for one three-day lift ticket (up to a $189 value)


----------



## billski (Dec 27, 2012)

Discount tickets to  1st EICSL Qualifier Race @ 
Bretton Woods 1/5/13.  Must be an EICSL member to participate.   Lift Ticket Prices Adult $45/Teen $35/Jr-Sr $25 
http://www.aceskiandboardclub.org/


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 28, 2012)

Price Chopper pass book comes with extras not even advertised. Big Mountain passbook-$ 149 for 3 tickets Sunday-Fri. non holiday, not Saturday. Good at Mt. snow, Bromley, Smuggs, Mount Sunappe, Gore and Whiteface. Also bring a friend coupon Mon.- Fri. save $15 to same hills 2 coupons. $30 off Whiteface Mon.- Fri., $5 off Whiteface any day. Smuggs buy 1 1st timer program, get one free any day. Bromley $10 off 2 all day tickets any day. Gore $ 50 off season pass for 2013-2014 season see them mid March 2013. $10 off Empire Card good for Gore and Whiteface. Mount Sunapee $10 off ski or snowboarding workshop Sunday- Friday non holiday. $15 off Learn to ski or snowboarding at Mountsnow any day.

F


----------



## RENO (Dec 31, 2012)

http://www.pricechopper.com/savings/ski-passbooks


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 31, 2012)

RENO said:


> http://www.pricechopper.com/savings/ski-passbooks



I just posted that the other day but it is a great deal.:lol:


----------



## RENO (Dec 31, 2012)

Scotty said:


> I just posted that the other day but it is a great deal.:lol:


I saw that, but there was no link.


----------



## dlague (Dec 31, 2012)

Posting to the Abenaki Waterville deal - We have been there - it is a rope tow so don't wear the good gloves or mittens!  They rent leather grips which we learned about after our gloves were messed up!  It is fun to boot around on but a lot of work related to the rope tow.  Still a great deal if you don't mind skiing a few short runs!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 31, 2012)

RENO said:


> I saw that, but there was no link.





Good point, it also comes with coupons and some discounts that are not advertised but are in the book.


----------



## billski (Jan 1, 2013)

Offer still on.  Happy New Year!



Smellytele said:


> Pico Groupon - http://www.groupon.com/boston
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## billski (Jan 1, 2013)

*Why I found this in the Denver groupon is beyond me!

Hunter Mountain Hotel & Spa – Hunter, NY                       *

*One-Night Stay in  a Standard Room for Two or Loft for Four with Lift Tickets and  Continental Breakfast. Combine Up to Five Nights.*


http://www.groupon.com/deals/ga-hunter-mountain-hotel-spa-3

One-night stay for two in a standard room


Option 1: $235, valid for check-in Sunday–Thursday (up to a $410 value) 
Option 2: $269, valid for check-in Friday or Saturday (up to a $455 value) 
One-night stay for four in a loft


Option 3: $360, valid for check-in Sunday–Thursday (up to a $600 value) 
Option 4: $465, valid for check-in Friday or Saturday (up to a $775 value) 
Book by: 2/15/13
Travel by: 4/1/13
*Included in all options:*


Full-day ski-lift tickets to Hunter Mountain 
Continental breakfast 
_Read the Fine Print for important info on travel dates and other restrictions._


----------



## billski (Jan 1, 2013)

What do you guys know about this one?

Active GearUp.  Wateas fro 357, but you have to "join"?   

So I joined with one of my dumbed down addresses.  I began the order process it seems to work.  Time to read the fine print..
 I can't tell if it's for real.

https://gearup.active.com/


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 1, 2013)

billski said:


> What do you guys know about this one?
> 
> Active GearUp.  Wateas fro 357, but you have to "join"?
> 
> ...


I can't speak for that gearup section of active.com, but if any one is interested in a pair of Watea 94s in 178, I have a pair mounted once that I am looking to sell on the cheap. Used only one season, minor base wear but no core shots, needs a tune for sure. Thinking $200 shipped.


----------



## billski (Jan 1, 2013)

billski said:


> What do you guys know about this one?
> 
> Active GearUp.  Wateas fro 357, but you have to "join"?
> 
> ...



Well, here's the fine print:
[h=2]How much does an ACTIVE  Advantage membership cost?[/h]                 

If you sign up for the 30-day ACTIVE  Advantage  trial offer (either through the website, GearUp or after an online  activity registration), you'll receive full access to all member  benefits during your trial period. When the 30 days of the trial are up,  your benefits will automatically continue with a regular annual  membership (at the current annual membership fee).
The annual membership fee is currently $59.95.  That's less than $5 per month for full access to all activity  registration discounts, additional savings on GearUp deals, free &  discounted event entries, free training plans, retail/dining/travel  discounts, monthly gear giveaways and more.


----------



## s-rod (Jan 1, 2013)

Does anyone have any good leads on deals at Sugarloaf?


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 1, 2013)

s-rod said:


> Does anyone have any good leads on deals at Sugarloaf?



The AlpineZone summit is a great deal

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showth...-February-8th-10th-2013-at-Sugarloaf-Mountain


----------



## s-rod (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks for the tips. Good stuff.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 1, 2013)

s-rod said:


> Does anyone have any good leads on deals at Sugarloaf?



Liftopia


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 2, 2013)

Sunapee ski and stay - http://www.eversave.com/boston/dexter-s-inn


----------



## RENO (Jan 2, 2013)

billski said:


> Well, here's the fine print:
> *How much does an ACTIVE  Advantage membership cost?*
> 
> 
> ...


This is kinda like The Clymb which is free. I've been a member for over a year now and have purchased several things from them.  http://www.theclymb.com/


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 2, 2013)

​ 
 

 _*[FONT=&quot]2nd     Annual[/FONT]*__*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*_*[FONT=&quot]
[FONT=&quot]Vermont Bus Trip Series![/FONT][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 
 

 

​ 
 

 [FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

 

 *[FONT=&quot]Join     the crew at Ken Jones Ski Mart [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
    [/FONT]*_[FONT=&quot]for the[/FONT]_*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[FONT=&quot]2nd Annual Vermont Bus     Trip Tour![/FONT][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
    This year Ken Jones will be heading to Vermont for three epic ski     trips.
    See dates and locations below:  [/FONT]​
*[FONT=&quot]Tickets are          LIMITED:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 55 per trip..._[FONT=&quot]don't wait trips sell out fast![/FONT]_[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Cost:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] $80 per          trip [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Ticket          Price includes:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Luxury           Coach Bus Transportation from Ken Jones Ski Mart [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Lift           Ticket[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Free adult           beverages provided by Pabst Blue Ribbon![/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Giveaways:           lift tickets, hoodies, accessories, etc... [/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]Tickets     Available for Purchase in Store Only  [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]MUST be 21+ to     come..._[FONT=&quot]no exceptions!      [/FONT]_[/FONT]​ _[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 
 

 [FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

 

 *[FONT=&quot]Trip     Locations & Dates[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 
  
 
 *[FONT=&quot]JANUARY 13, 2013[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]View       Mountain Conditions >[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]View       Trail Map & Weather >[/FONT]​ 
  
 *[FONT=&quot]FEBRUARY 10, 2013[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



View       Mountain Conditions >
View       Trail Map & Weather >

       [/FONT]​ 
  
 *[FONT=&quot]MARCH 10, 2013[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] View       Mountain Conditions >[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] View       Trail Map & Weather >

       [/FONT]​


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 3, 2013)

http://potterbrothers.com/discount-tickets/#flex This weekend flex tickets for local NYC hills. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Sat. night. Jan 5


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 3, 2013)

Flex Sun. Jan 6 from Potterborthers.com    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_any 8 hours this Sunday Jan 6


----------



## Mullen (Jan 4, 2013)

Found a few deal for Bromley today 

http://winter.bromley.com/ecoupons


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 4, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> ​
> 
> 
> _*2nd     Annual*_*
> ...


This is a selling point? Just kidding, back in my drinking days, I pounded a few PBR's. Sounds like a good deal, Stowe's window price is approaching $100, isn't it? Lift ticket, transportation, and PBR's, who could ask for more?


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 4, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> This is a selling point? Just kidding, back in my drinking days, I pounded a few PBR's. Sounds like a good deal, Stowe's window price is approaching $100, isn't it? Lift ticket, transportation, and PBR's, who could ask for more?



Not to rain on the 13th?


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 4, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Not to r@!^ on the 13th?



That word shall not be spoken here.:uzi:


----------



## Cheese (Jan 4, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Not to rain on the 13th?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 4, 2013)

http://www.idlewildskishop.com/index.php Elk ski tickets for $25, Sunday Jan. 13 from ski shop on mountain road. I wonder if they sell discount tickets all the time for Elk?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 4, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> *This is a selling point?* Just kidding, back in my drinking days, I pounded a few PBR's.



Somewhat recently, hipster douchebags in Brooklyn started drinking PBR as a liquid accessory to their proletariat lifestyle (never mind the fact that 2/3 of them hail from rich Connecticut, Massachusetts, and New Jersey suburbs), and PBR is now "hip" in some circles instead of cheap, barely tolerable, college beer pong beer.  There are even some bars in Brooklyn where PBR is on TAP, I **** you not.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 4, 2013)

Prepare to have your mind blown:
http://newsfeed.time.com/2010/07/21/pabst-blue-ribbon-is-classy-and-expensive-in-china/


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 4, 2013)

at Mount Snow, maybe I skip Mtsnow that day. youth pay their age I guess it will be crowed, what does some Regular MTsnow people think?


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 4, 2013)

Scotty said:


> at Mount Snow, maybe I skip Mtsnow that day. youth pay their age I guess it will be crowed, what does some Regular MTsnow people think?



Once again you left out info as well as words. :razz:


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 4, 2013)

Youth pay their age, Mt. Snow Jan 6th

What's confusing about that?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 4, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> Once again you left out info as well as words. :razz:





Mountsnow youth pay there age this Sunday. So if a youth is 19 years old they pay $19. Which is a great deal and probably bring out lots of teens and familys. So I was asking if some regular MT Snow people think it will be very crowded, I have my price Chopper book so I can go to Gore instead and am thinking about doing that.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 4, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Mountsnow youth pay there age this Sunday. So if a youth is 19 years old they pay $19. Which is a great deal and probably bring out lots of teens and familys. So I was asking if some regular MT Snow people think it will be very crowded, I have my price Chopper book so I can go to Gore instead and am thinking about doing that.



is there a date for this?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 4, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> is there a date for this?





Sunday January 6.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 4, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Prepare to have your mind blown:
> http://newsfeed.time.com/2010/07/21/pabst-blue-ribbon-is-classy-and-expensive-in-china/


Wow, $44 a bottle, who'd a thunk it, amazing. Anyone ever had Goebel's beer, we used to buy it for $4.95 a case. It was pretty watery, reminded me of Coors.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 4, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Wow, $44 a bottle, who'd a thunk it, amazing. Anyone ever had Goebel's beer, we used to buy it for $4.95 a case. It was pretty watery, reminded me of Coors.



Oh yes I have had Goebel's back in the late 80's. I also drank generic "BEER" from Purity Supreme. White can - black letters "BEER" that was it on the can. good stuff!


----------



## mlkrgr (Jan 6, 2013)

Nacski is running a bus January 12 to Sunday River for $76 for bus ride and full day lift ticket after a $26 Facebook coupon code from their Facebook page. Coupon is only good til 1/9 though. Get there at Woburn at 5 am or Braintree at 4:30 am and let the bus do the rest of the work. It's pretty nice as you get there around 8:30 am which is 1-2 hours earlier than other Boston area bus services. A little more expensive than their $68 rate for the first 25 seats last year but still a good deal overall (and you don't have to pay for parking unlike their biggest competitor).

I would make it if I could but it doesn't look like it would work for me right now.

https://www.nacski.com/mr/booking.aspx?r=ma-bos


----------



## billski (Jan 6, 2013)

Saddleback



 *$10 Bring a Friend Ticket -*- Every Wednesday *except holiday periods*. Purchase an adult day ticket for $49 and your friend's ticket is $10. ( Not available Feb. 20th)
 

 *Maine Days - $29 lift tickets* for Maine residents on these Sundays:  Dec. 16, Jan. 6, Feb. 3, March 3 and  April 7.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 7, 2013)

Irving gas stations - https://www.theirving.com/default.aspx?pageid=959
3 fill ups of 10 gals or more and you get a 2 fer 1 for 1 of 24 mnts.


----------



## Cheese (Jan 7, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> Irving gas stations - https://www.theirving.com/default.aspx?pageid=959
> 3 fill ups of 8 gals or more and you get a 2 fer 1 for 1 of 24 mnts.



None offer Saturdays and make sure you check which mountains offer Sundays as there are two lists.  Pretty sure it's a 10 gallon minimum too BTW.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 7, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> Irving gas stations - https://www.theirving.com/default.aspx?pageid=959
> 3 fill ups of 8 gals or more and you get a 2 fer 1 for 1 of 24 mnts.



10 gallon minimum (or 35 Canadian litres!)


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 7, 2013)

Well I was going to post this in the Killington cheap lift ticket question, and I can not find it so I will post it here Potterbrothers flex tickets for K on 3 Fridays http://www.potterbrothers.com/p-1030-killington-mountain-flex.aspx






1/25,2/8, and 3/8 $50 must buy in a store not online. http://potterbrothers.com/our-shops/


----------



## Wally Brown (Jan 7, 2013)

This year I am getting the Attitash / Wildcat Vertical Value card. I like both mountains and I like staying in North Conway. It costs $89; but, that includes your first lift ticket. The first time you use it you start saving $$$. Savings any day, even holidays,  Mid-weeks you only pay half price, check out either website for details.


----------



## jaytrem (Jan 8, 2013)

Geigerrig Hydration pack with ski passport at 44% off...

[URL]http://www.gearbuzz.com/deal/28247/50-percent-off-geigerrig-rig-pack-plus-adventure-passport-containing-free-entry-to-top-outdoor-rec-destinations/national[/URL]


----------



## billski (Jan 9, 2013)

Saddleback invites members of the *Hospitality Industry* to a *day of free skiing* on Monday, January 14th.  Bring proof of employment or have your employer email us a list of staff names


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 10, 2013)

This Sunday at Elk through Idlewild Ski Shop you can get tickets for $25 Jan.13  Ski For Colin. Must buy by Sat.the 12. Ski or snowboard from 1230pm-430pm or 430pm -10pm. http://idlewildskishop.com/index.php Call the shop to reserve the tickets. Phone # 570-222-4200


----------



## abc (Jan 10, 2013)

jaytrem said:


> Geigerrig Hydration pack with ski passport at 44% off...
> 
> http://www.gearbuzz.com/deal/28247/...ntry-to-top-outdoor-rec-destinations/national


It's a good price if you can use the tickets. I almost hit the buy button until, upon close examination of the "book", almost all of the tickets are only good for M-F!!!  

(since I don't get paid when I'm not working, it cost me a lot more than the lift ticket to ski mid-week...)

Quite a shame since I like this pack more than the one I bought last year (but last year's offer was much more useful, vouchers good for Sun-Fri instead of M-F)


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 10, 2013)

Just a reminder at Burke/Jay this weekend

                 If you belong to a ski and/or snowboard club, then Saturday is your  day.  Ski & ride for just $30 during our 3rd Annual Ski Club Open  House.   Present your ski club membership card/ID at any ticket window  to receive your discount.  
 Enjoy a day on our slopes and join us for an apres ski party at the  Tamarack Grill starting at 2pm with free appetizers and raffle prizes!   PLUS the opportunity to ski Jay Peak on Sunday, January 13 for just $30  or $45 for skiing and water park access.  
 Spend Saturday night at the Comfort Inn for just $99.99/room.  Must  show your ski club ID at check in.   Call 866-464-2408 to reserve your  rooms today!


----------



## rocojerry (Jan 10, 2013)

Don't remember seeing this one this year... 
http://www.pointfm.com/ski-and-ride-2013#skiareas

half-price lift tix with a 3$ coupon  book

Sugarbush - January 11
Mad River Glen - January 18
Trapp Family Lodge - January 20 **cross-country ski event**
Smugglers' Notch - January 25
Burke Mountain - February 1
Bolton Valley Resort - February 8
Ragged Mountain - February 15
Dartmouth Skiway - February 22
Sugarbush - March 1
Bolton Valley Resort - March 8
Burke Mountain - March 15 
Stowe Mountain Resort – March 22
Jay Peak – March 29


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 14, 2013)

XC deal in Jackson, NH
http://www.livingsocial.com/cities/...3826-cross-country-skiing-passes-for-2-adults


----------



## billski (Jan 14, 2013)

*Checkout your health insurance coverage.

Ways for Harvard Pilgrim members to save in 2013*



$10 off any 1-day adult lift ticket purchased online
$10 off a 1-day, Learn to Turn Lesson Package (includes lift ticket, lesson  and rentals)
$30 off a “Bring a Friend” package which includes a daily lift ticket for  (1) skier and Learn to Turn Package for first-timer purchased online


----------



## elks (Jan 16, 2013)

jaytrem said:


> Geigerrig Hydration pack with ski passport at 44% off...
> 
> http://www.gearbuzz.com/deal/28247/...ntry-to-top-outdoor-rec-destinations/national



FYI.  I've tried to order this deal through Gearbuzz and other than promptly charging my credit card (on the third attempt), they have been completely inept.  Upon ordering and all the errors on during checkout, I call the 800 number to verify my order.  I was told it was all set and a confirmation email would arrive within 24h.  That never happened.  Tried contacting Gearbuzz by email and no one answers back after several days.  I called tonight to find out where my order was and they couldn't help me at all.  The phone contact on the Gearbuzz site goes to some third party customer service company that knows nothing about orders already placed, tracking, fulfillment, etc.  When I asked them for a phone number to reach Gearbuzz directly, they gave me the same phone number I was already calling.  Going around in circles.


----------



## abc (Jan 16, 2013)

kelly001 said:


> FYI. I've tried to order this deal through Gearbuzz and other than promptly charging my credit card (on the third attempt), they have been completely inept. Upon ordering and all the errors on during checkout, I call the 800 number to verify my order. I was told it was all set and a confirmation email would arrive within 24h. That never happened. Tried contacting Gearbuzz by email and no one answers back after several days. I called tonight to find out where my order was and they couldn't help me at all. The phone contact on the Gearbuzz site goes to some third party customer service company that knows nothing about orders already placed, tracking, fulfillment, etc. When I asked them for a phone number to reach Gearbuzz directly, they gave me the same phone number I was already calling. Going around in circles.


Thanks for the warning. I've never heard of this site. Now I'll know not to deal with them in the future. 

I decided against the deal because the coupons are only good for mid-week. I guess I was "lucky" that I'm saved from all the hassle...


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 17, 2013)

Not a bad deal.
http://www.couptopia.com/
[h=2]$110 for a Ski and Stay Package in the White Mountains[/h]


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 18, 2013)

Mt Abram $49 gets you two all-day ski lift tickets at Mt. Abram Resort, a $98 value

http://www.sweetjack.com/local/deal/portland-me/50offmtabramresort-1


----------



## Mildcat (Jan 19, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> Not a bad deal.
> http://www.couptopia.com/
> *$110 for a Ski and Stay Package in the White Mountains*



Great deal, Thanks! Just bought two.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 21, 2013)

If your a Veteran..Dont have to be active duty..You can get a free beast express card at killington and ski for half price..It said to bring your Military ID...But I just brought my DD214 and my VA card and that was fine

Steveo


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 21, 2013)

Plattekill $15 next week they will be open on WED.,Thur., and Fri Jan 30-Feb1 and all people coming to the hill can enjoy the magic of Platty only $15 that is a price of NYC lunch. http://plattekill.com/winter/plattekill-discount-days  :wink: http://plattekill.com/winter/plattekill-discount-days


----------



## billski (Jan 21, 2013)

the ski card.
It doesn't seem this outfit is still in biz. anymore.  The url goes right to an ip address, and participating resort list suspiciously ends after the letter 'c".... and copyright date is 2010.  down for the count... 1....2...3...
http://theskicard.com/


----------



## billski (Jan 21, 2013)

you probably have this one cbs ct

http://connecticut.cbslocal.com/ski-club/


----------



## billski (Jan 21, 2013)

skicoupons.com

does not strike me as a head-turner.


----------



## billski (Jan 21, 2013)

Join Catamount trail.  Various dh discounts

http://www.catamounttrail.org/involved/membership/membership-benefits/


----------



## billski (Jan 22, 2013)

*Friends of Harpoon*

Sunapee  weekday $20 off,  holidays, weekends, $10 off
Shawnee 2 for 1 Fridays
Okemo - weekday $20 off, weekend.non holiday $10 off
Nashoba night tix $25.  Night rental, lift, lesson $60, tubing $20.

Must show your friends of Harpoon card.  It can take a month or more to receive your friends card.
Yes, I have one.

http://www.friendofharpoon.com/


----------



## billski (Jan 22, 2013)

Irving gas
http://www.theirving.com/default.aspx?pageid=959


----------



## billski (Jan 23, 2013)

"Share the Magic" Saturday this weekend!   Pass-holders and Card-holders who bring a new guest(s) to Magic can  receive 50% off tickets for their guests at the ticket booth on Saturday  and are invited to a special apres ski party at the BLT. Please RSVP!

http://www.magicmtn.com/event.php?day=26&month=01&year=2013


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 23, 2013)

Not a duplicate but anyway...
29.50 for Saddleback
http://www.sweetjack.com/local/deal...utm_campaign=SweetJack_472691&linksrc=details

Sold out!


----------



## billski (Jan 23, 2013)

pricechopper passbooks are gone.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 23, 2013)

Havent posted this link since early December so here's a bump...... 

If you participate in the "Ski Ride Free" gas for free lift tickets program, I created a map that will work with the GPS on your smartphone to help you find participating gas stations when you're out and about in ski country.

Just open the below link on your smartphone and bookmark it, and you're good to go.

https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msi...ll=44.758436,-73.053589&spn=3.405096,8.453979


----------



## billski (Jan 23, 2013)

Sugarbush off site sales 
http://shar.es/C2B7W

Smuggs off site sales
http://www.smuggs.com/pages/winter/skiride/lift-ticket-discounts.php


----------



## HD333 (Jan 23, 2013)

$39 Superbowl Sunday at Attitash and Wildcat. 

Anyone hear any other Superbowl Sunday deals ?


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 23, 2013)

HD333 said:


> $39 Superbowl Sunday at Attitash and Wildcat.
> 
> Anyone hear any other Superbowl Sunday deals ?



Cannon 2 fer 1


----------



## billski (Jan 23, 2013)

HD333 said:


> $39 Superbowl Sunday at Attitash and Wildcat.
> 
> Anyone hear any other Superbowl Sunday deals ?



Gunstock 52

Loon 64 for EICSL/ACE club members


----------



## k123 (Jan 23, 2013)

Mount Snow:







*The Big Game Lift Ticket Special*
The Big Game is just two weeks away on Sunday, February 3rd. Where will you be? It doesn't matter if you're a diehard football fanatic or if you'd rather be watching Soccer…we've got great lift ticket deals that ought to get you up here making turns! 

$99 2-day Super Sunday Plus ticket – valid Sunday Feb 3 and Monday Feb 4
$59 Super Morning Ticket – valid from 8am til 12:30pm
$25 "I Hate Football" Ticket – Sunday afternoon 1/2 day
_
All deals available at the ticket window. No price changes for Youth / Senior._


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 23, 2013)

HD333 said:


> Anyone hear any other Superbowl Sunday deals ?



Yeah, this game is going to suck with the Balitmore boring Ravens involved.  May as well go skiing.


----------



## dmw (Jan 23, 2013)

I saw Bretton Woods $30 SB Sunday on their site tonight. May be a limited time offer.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 23, 2013)

*Southern New England special *

4 mountains for $40

http://offers.cbslocal.com/deal/297...land-with-the-cbs-hartford-skiers-club-card-3


----------



## Robbski (Jan 24, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> *Southern New England special *
> 
> 4 mountains for $40
> 
> http://offers.cbslocal.com/deal/297...land-with-the-cbs-hartford-skiers-club-card-3



Not a bad deal but the photo on that page cracks me up.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 24, 2013)

Robbski said:


> Not a bad deal but the photo on that page cracks me up.



Seeing I had never been to any of the mountains I thought it may have been Ski Sundown.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 24, 2013)

Robbski said:


> Not a bad deal but the photo on that page cracks me up.





Smellytele said:


> Seeing I had never been to any of the mountains I thought it may have been Ski Sundown.




shh, that's an out of bounds shot at sundown, i can tell you how to find it ;-)


----------



## tomcat (Jan 25, 2013)

Not sure if they are repeats but Super Sunday is 2 for 1 at Cannon and $40 at Whiteface.


----------



## tomcat (Jan 25, 2013)

I don't know if this is all the time or was part of holiday season but EVO was giving $10 coupons for Liftopia with purchsase.  I bought poles and they sent me a $10 coupon.  This wasn't advertised, just a nice surprise.  Maybe someone can verify if it's still going on.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 25, 2013)

tomcat said:


> I don't know if this is all the time or was part of holiday season but EVO was giving $10 coupons for Liftopia with purchsase.  I bought poles and they sent me a $10 coupon.  This wasn't advertised, just a nice surprise.  Maybe someone can verify if it's still going on.



Sometimes its 10 sometimes 5.


----------



## Drusive (Jan 25, 2013)

For any Military folks out here (A.D, Res, Vet, or retired) Wildcat and Attitash are FREE this weekend Jan 26-27. see ya there


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 25, 2013)

Drusive said:


> For any Military folks out here (A.D, Res, Vet, or retired) Wildcat and Attitash are FREE this weekend Jan 26-27. see ya there



I saw this with a picture of my kids at Wildcat - http://www.wmur.com/news/sports/esc...end/-/17752420/18276776/-/sshnni/-/index.html


----------



## nycskier (Jan 26, 2013)

Swagbucks will let you redeem your points for various ski discounts. Join for free by going here:
http://www.swagbucks.com/refer/getfreestuff

You get 30 free points for joining and you can earn points by using their site for your online google searches.

Then you can redeem your points for ski relating discounts which are very cheap (around 35 points). There are a lot of different offers available including:

2 for 1 lift tickets at Jiminy Peak
2 for 1 lift tickets at Pat's Peak
50% off lift tickets at Shawnee Mountain
2 for 1 tickets to Campgaw in NJ
2 for 1 trail fees to Okemo Nordic X-country skiing
buy 1 get 1 free night skiing at Brighton in UT
buy 1 get 1 free night skiing at Sundance in UT
2 for 1 rentals at Cochran's Ski Area
2 for 1 1st timers packages at Smugglers Notch
2 for 1 tubing at Butternut
2 for 1 lift tickets at Tuxedo Ridge
2 for 1 Thunder Ridge lift tickets
$5 off lessons at Mount Peter

Plus a lot of others. And the best part is you can get all these discounts for FREE! Just enter the zip code of the ski resort you want to in the redeem points for discounts & saving section to find the various offers. 

Totally worth joining for the ski offers. I'll probably use my 2-1 Jiminy tickets this week.


----------



## blue_ox (Jan 28, 2013)

*Rare discount at Loon?
Limited Time Offer - Special $54 eTicket for Tuesdays & Thursdays *(non-holiday): Purchase at least one day ahead of arrival and save!


----------



## Prolifious (Jan 28, 2013)

O ya guy this is is gonna be mega silly style.


----------



## billski (Jan 28, 2013)

Prolifious said:


> O ya guy this is is gonna be mega silly style.


Huh?  :???:


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 28, 2013)

billski said:


> Huh?  :???:



I think this guy is just another run away thread hor.


----------



## mlkrgr (Jan 29, 2013)

There's a special running for $72 for bus and lift ticket at Nacski if you are going to Loon on Saturday February 3 with promo code CFKZB. You can find the trip here. https://www.nacski.com/mr/booking.aspx?r=ma-bos and the bus runs from Braintree, Boston, and Woburn. Pretty good as it is about $30 in gas to get up there from the Boston area plus wear and tear.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Jan 29, 2013)

Liftopia has some pretty sweet deals for Superbowl day
http://deal.liftopia.com/game-day/

*New England Lift Ticket Deals*

*Bolton Valley Lift Tickets*from * $9.99*save *85%**Burke Mountain Lift Tickets*from *$29.99*save  *56%**Ragged Mountain Lift Tickets*from *$32.99*save  *54%**Attitash Lift Tickets*from *$39.00*save  *44%**Wildcat Lift Tickets*from *$39.00*save  *44%**Bousquet Lift Tickets*from *$17.00*save  *43%**Camden Snowbowl Lift Tickets*from *$20.00*save  *43%**Ski Ward Afternoon (1pm-5pm) Lift Tickets*from *$20.00*save  *43%**Mad River Glen Lift Tickets*from *$45.00*save  *35%**Wachusett 50-50-50 Package*from *$100.00*save  *33%**Lost Valley Lift Tickets*from *$29.99*save  *33%**Okemo Lift Tickets*from *$59.00*save  *33%**Jay Peak Lift Tickets*from *$45.99*save  *33%**Jiminy Peak Lift Tickets*from *$44.99*save  *32%**King Pine Lift Tickets*from *$32.00*save  *32%**Gunstock Lift Tickets*from *$50.00*save  *31%**Stratton Mountain Lift Tickets*from *$60.00*save  *31%**Dartmouth Skiway Lift Tickets*from *$31.00*save  *31%**Saddleback Lift Tickets*from *$34.00*save  *31%**Pico Mountain Lift Tickets*from *$44.99*save  *31%**Killington Lift Tickets*from *$60.99*save  *31%**Black Mountain Lift Tickets*from *$34.30*save  *30%**Otis Ridge Lift Tickets*from *$21.00*save  *30%**Mount Snow Lift Tickets*from *$57.99*save  *30%*


----------



## billski (Jan 30, 2013)

*Weeknight Gorham NH, 2 Tix wildcat or attitash, 1 night  - Couptopia*

offer expires in eight days

http://www.couptopia.com/deals/Ski-and-Stay-at-Royalty-Inn-Jan2013

*$110 for a Ski and Stay Package in the White Mountains*




*Valid for 1-night stay Sunday - Thursday*
*Two ski tickets valid Monday - Friday*
Promotional value expires at end of 2012/2013 ski season* (not valid 2/17/13 - 2/24/13)
Can buy 2 and use 2 for two-night stay
Deluxe Room with 2 queen beds (sleeps 4)
Telephone reservations required - must mention voucher; Subject to availability
Ski tickets must be picked up at hotel
9% NH lodging tax not included
No change or credit returned, not valid with any other offer, and no cash value.
 
*Afterward, redeemable for $110 purchase price toward stay at the Royalty Inn                                               


Gorham, NH 
www.royaltyinn.com 



Telephone reservations required - must mention voucher; Subject to availability 
Ski tickets must be picked up at hotel 
9% NH lodging tax not included 
No change or credit returned, not valid with any other offer, and no cash value.


----------



## Anklebiter (Jan 31, 2013)

I just got mine in the mail today. I ordered two ($120 total w/shipping) for my son and I. We are going to use the Sugarbush and Hunter vouchers. I don't know if I'll get to use the Homewood vouchers when I'm out in Tahoe, but you never know :wink:. It's a great deal for me, because I've been wanting to get a couple hydration packs for awhile now.


----------



## Anklebiter (Jan 31, 2013)

Did you ever get your hydration packs? I got a confirmation email when I ordered a week and half ago. I started getting worried, because I didn't here anything else. Then yesterday I got an email that my ordered shipped. Today they came in the mail. I hope everything worked out for you.


----------



## 57stevey (Jan 31, 2013)

*Gunstock 2-fers Super Bowl Sunday*

*Lift Ticket Deals:*

*Super Bowl Sunday Specials, Sunday 2/3/13:*
· *SOUPER Bowl Sunday* – Bring a Can of soup to be donated to our local Food Pantry and get 2 for 1 Prime Time Lift Tickets! *OR* Wear a logo item from an NFL Team and take $10 off your Prime Time Ticket.
· 2 for 1 *Afternoon Lift Tickets* for ALL!
*ZipTour Deals:*

· 2 for 1 *Afternoon Zip Tours* – 1 PM and 2 PM only.


http://www.gunstock.com/deals/


----------



## billski (Jan 31, 2013)

Did/could anyone put together a list of all the superbowl sunday specials?  I sure could use it.  Thanks.


----------



## VDK 01 (Jan 31, 2013)

dartmouth01 said:


> I don't have anything in particular to post yet, but recently I've become addicted to slickdeals.net.  It's a deals site with a great forum base.  Go there, register and set up deal alerts for skiing, etc.  I promise you'll love it!



great always looking for a good deal, definitely going to check it out


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 31, 2013)

billski said:


> Did/could anyone put together a list of all the superbowl sunday specials?  I sure could use it.  Thanks.


Yes here you go 
http://deal.liftopia.com/game-day/






http://www.liftopia.com/results.php


----------



## conwayeast (Jan 31, 2013)

Has anyone seen this yet?


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 1, 2013)

SuperBowl Sunday Feb. 3 deals from Potterbrother.com 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




$34.95 Bromley Flex ticket. Windham flex ticket -$39.95.
Jiminy Peak flex ticket $36.95 http://potterbrothers.com/discount-tickets/#flex https://www.facebook.com/PotterBrothers $19.95 for Platty according to their Facebook Page.Got to stop in to one of their stores located all over the Mid Hudson Valley, NY.


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Yes here you go
> http://deal.liftopia.com/game-day/ http://www.liftopia.com/results.php



Hi Scotty, I am more looking for something along the line of a list of special days, demo days, etc. that esteemed members of this forum mprovide of great value.  I don't want to have to click through all those pages, I am looking for  a simple one page list.

ty


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 1, 2013)

billski said:


> Hi Scotty, I am more looking for something along the line of a list of special days, demo days, etc. that esteemed members of this forum mprovide of great value.  I don't want to have to click through all those pages, I am looking for  a simple one page list.
> 
> ty


I wish I had more time to do that, I know from memory that Mountsnow is 59 for full day, and $25' for a half day.


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2013)

Here is the Friend of Harpoon Offer at Nashoba Valley Ski Area for the
2012/13 Ski Season.
 Actually, there are 3 different deals here, so pay attention!
 Ski or Ride for $25:  Night lift ticket any day of the week between
5-10pm for $25 ($35 value). Show your Friend of Harpoon Card at the
Ski School desk to receive the discount.
Night Rental, Lesson, & Ticket: Learn to ski/ride any night of the
week with a lift ticket, rental, and lesson for $60.  Show your Friend
of Harpoon Card at the Ski School desk to receive the discount.
Tubing: $20 admission ($28 value) Mon-Thurs (Non-Holiday/No school
break weeks). Show your Friend of Harpoon Card at the snow tubing
ticket window to receive the discount.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 1, 2013)

http://www.sugarbush.com/vermont-ac..._content=february&utm_campaign=mountain-views $14 to get lift tickets at one of the best hills in the North East. Sugarbush Feb. 14 deal. They also have specials for staying on the hill. http://www.inntopia.travel/aspnet/0...ail|utmcct=february&__utmv=-&__utmk=245307269
$219 for dinner for two and skiing Feb. 14 and staying at the hill.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 2, 2013)

Scotty said:


> http://www.sugarbush.com/vermont-ac..._content=february&utm_campaign=mountain-views $14 to get lift tickets at one of the best hills in the North East. Sugarbush Feb. 14 deal.



That's one hell of a deal Scotty, I wouldn't even have to pay for my Valentine, my right hand is included in my lift ticket purchase.:wink:


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 2, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> That's one hell of a deal Scotty, I wouldn't even have to pay for my Valentine, my right hand is included in my l
> ift ticket purchase.:wink:



Ya I talked my cousin and his GF into going. He never been to North Vermont, they both have been to K before. They will love it. 

Cornhead my right hand for one thing and the left for holding my porn device lol.

I am considering going up Wednesday night and staying in my car or maybe that hostel that is their wonder how much they charge for a mid week stay? Ski Thursday call out sick them drive home. I love that hill.
Want to go?


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 2, 2013)

Sugarbush+MRG+snow=awesomeness, so glad I made it to the MR Valley finally, looking forward to returning this year...if variable #3 ever returns!

I'm on vacation from 2/7-2/13, so probably not, unless I can take the remainder of the week off. I hold a Sugarbush and MRG voucher, well actually three MRG vouchers, for now. We'll discuss it tomorrow.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 2, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I am considering going up Wednesday night and staying in my car or *maybe that hostel that is their wonder how much they charge for a mid week stay?* Ski Thursday call out sick them drive home. I love that hill.
> Want to go?


http://hosteltevere.com/stay/rooms-and-rates


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 2, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> http://hosteltevere.com/stay/rooms-and-rates


$35 for a bunk midweek. Thank you for the link steamboat.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 2, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Ya I talked my cousin and his GF into going. He never been to North Vermont, they both have been to K before.



Funny; I dont consider Sugarbush northern Vermont, I consider it the northern part of central Vermont. 



Scotty said:


> $35 for a bunk midweek. Thank you for the link steamboat.



From that other thread, you might want to check Priceline.  I'd rather pay $35 for a comfy Fairfield.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 2, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Funny; I dont consider Sugarbush northern Vermont, I consider it the northern part of central Vermont.
> 
> 
> 
> From that other thread, you might want to check Priceline.  I'd rather pay $35 for a comfy Fairfield.


Is Fairfield close to the Bush.?

I guess it is mid Vermont. It is far if that mountain was in South Vermont, I would get a pass .


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 2, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Is Fairfield close to the Bush.?



I'd say Williston is roughly 45 minutes from Sugarbush.  But Priceline is definitely geared towards the budget conscious.  I need to give it a try one of these days.


----------



## billski (Feb 2, 2013)

Another way to assess vertical value and identify ski areas that meet your $$ needs.

http://liftsift.com/


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 2, 2013)

billski said:


> Another way to assess vertical value and identify ski areas that meet your $$ needs.
> 
> http://liftsift.com/



Cool concept, but dunno how accurate it is.  Searched for Whiteface to try it out and it was wrong.  Said $67, but it's actually $84.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 2, 2013)

billski said:


> Another way to assess vertical value and identify ski areas that meet your $$ needs.
> 
> http://liftsift.com/





BenedictGomez said:


> Cool concept, but dunno how accurate it is.  Searched for Whiteface to try it out and it was wrong.  Said $67, but it's actually $84.


According to them, I should be skiing Revelstoke.

Not that I disagree.


----------



## billski (Feb 3, 2013)

[h=3]$30 Thursdays at Mt. Ellen[/h]         

 		 		Join us non-holiday* Thursdays at Mt.  Ellen for $30 full-day Mt. Ellen Lift Tickets. Afterwards, head to the  Green Mountain Lounge from 3 - 6 PM for apres live music, free  appetizers from Cabot and Vermont Smoke & Cure, and Long Trail beer  specials.


----------



## billski (Feb 3, 2013)

REI offsite tickets
Bush - 74 weeks/weekends
kmart 74 anytime
WV - 61 anytime
BW - 71 weekends only


----------



## billski (Feb 3, 2013)

*Suicide 6*

DIAMOND DAYS
Diamond Days are back! We’re continuing our 75th anniversary lift ticket
special! Every Monday, non-peak periods, lift tickets are only $7.50!
(Please call 802.457.6661 for available dates.)
TWO FOR TUESDAY
Join us every Tuesday, non-peak periods, for our Two for Tuesday
special. Purchase one lift ticket at full price and your 2nd ticket is free!
(This special is not available on December 25, 2012, January 1, 2013 or February 19,
2013.)
FRUGAL FRIDAY
Come ski or board with us on Fridays! Our Frugal Friday special gets
you a lift ticket for just $20.00 and you can enjoy our trails from
9:00 a.m. until 1:00 p.m.
(This special is not available on December 28, 2012 or February 22, 2013.)


----------



## billski (Feb 3, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Sugarbush+MRG+snow=awesomeness, so glad I made it to the MR Valley finally, looking forward to returning this year...if variable #3 ever returns!
> 
> I'm on vacation from 2/7-2/13, so probably not, unless I can take the remainder of the week off. I hold a Sugarbush and MRG voucher, well actually three MRG vouchers, for now. We'll discuss it tomorrow.


We are at the Bush on Feb 8th.  Take a run with us?


----------



## billski (Feb 3, 2013)

billski said:


> Join Catamount trail.  Various dh discounts
> 
> http://www.catamounttrail.org/involved/membership/membership-benefits/



Look closely at this, there are a lot of good deal combos  $35 membership

[h=1]Catamount Trail Assn.[/h]http://www.catamounttrail.org/involved/membership/membership-benefits/

*Bolton Valley** (alpine)* 50% off Full Day Lift Ticket, Expires 4/7/13: Not Valid 12/26/12-1/1/13 & 1/19-1/21 & 2/16-2/24
*Bolton Valley** (Nordic)* 50% off Full Day Nordic Ticket, Expires 4/7/13: Not Valid 12/26/12-1/1/13 & 1/19-1/21 & 2/16-2/24
*Bromley Mountain* Weekend 2-for-1 Non-holiday, Midweek $10 off Non-holiday: Not Valid 12/26/12 -1/1/13, 1/19-1/21/13, 2/16 -2/22/13
*Burke Mountain *2-for-1 Midweek Lift Ticket: Not Valid 12/24/12-1/5/13; 1/19-21/13; 2/16-23/13
*Jay Peak Resort* (*alpine*) Valid Sunday through Friday during non-holiday periods: $10 off a 1-day $75 Adult or $55 Junior full-priced ski lift ticket
*Jay Peak Resort Nordic Center and Ice Haus Arena* Buy One Get One Free on a 1-day Nordic Access ticket or admission to the Ice Haus for public skate or stick and puck.
*Middlebury College Snow Bowl* Unlimited Two for One Full Day Pass (Excluded weeks: 12/24/12-12/28/12 and 2/18/13-2/22/13)
*Smugglers Notch Resort Nordic Center* Two for One Full day Nordic ski or snowshoe trail pass. Valid any Monday - Friday during the 2012-2013 Season. Not Valid 12/22/2012-1/1/2013, 1/19-21/2013, 2/15-24/2013
*Smugglers Notch Resort* Buy one, Get one FREE Single Midweek Day Alpine Lift Ticket. Valid any Monday - Friday during the 2012-2013 Season.  Not Valid: 12/22/2012-1/1/2013, 1/19-21/2013, 2/15-24/2013
*Stowe Mountain Resort Nordic Center* Two for One Full Day Nordic Ski or Snowshoe Trail Pass
*Stratton Mountain Resort Nordic Center* 2 for 1 Full Day Nordic pass
*Stratton Mountain Resort* 2 for 1 Full Day lift ticket - Valid Midweek/Non Holiday: Blackout dates are Dec 26, 2012 - January 1, 2013, January 19 - 21, 2013 and   February 16 - 22,2013


----------



## billski (Feb 3, 2013)

I ski ny
http://www.iskiny.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=78&Itemid=28
*These are unrestricted tickets with no blackout dates except  where noted.  The tickets are 8 hour adult tickets for skiing except  where noted.

*
Ski AreaHoliday Valley Resort - 1/31/13 - 1 leftHunter MountainPeek 'n Peak ResortSki AreaBelleayre Mountain is Sold OutBristol Mountain is Sold OutCatamountHolimont - WEEKDAY ONLYGreek Peak is Sold OutLabrador MountainKissing BridgePlattekill MountainSwain ResortSong MountainTitus Mountain
Toggenburg Winter Sports Center
West Mountain - 8 Hour Tickets
Ski Area
Brantling Ski SlopesDry Hill Ski Area
Four Seasons Golf & Ski Center - Tubing
Four Seasons Golf & Ski Center - Skiing
McCauley Mountain
Mt PeterOak Mountain
Val BialisWillard Mountain


----------



## mlkrgr (Feb 3, 2013)

Planning ahead... Waterville tickets are $17 on March 17... will probably be a zoo though.


----------



## scottroden (Feb 4, 2013)

burke or mad river is the best cheap deal from what ive seen


----------



## wtcobb (Feb 4, 2013)

Mt. Snow 2 for $49 on Valentine's Day.


----------



## billski (Feb 5, 2013)

Appalachian Mountain club, members 

Sunday River and Sugarloaf corporate rates
Mt. Abrahm, $39
Shawnee Peak 20% off online tix.


----------



## billski (Feb 6, 2013)

Berkshire east

[h=1]Wednesday Feb 6 - MA Resident's Day [/h] [h=1]$25 Lift Ticket with a Massachusetts ID[/h]


----------



## billski (Feb 6, 2013)

S6
DIAMOND DAYS
Diamond Days are back! We’re continuing our 75th anniversary lift ticket
special! Every Monday, non-peak periods, lift tickets are only $7.50!
(Please call 802.457.6661 for available dates.)

TWO FOR TUESDAY
Join us every Tuesday, non-peak periods, for our Two for Tuesday
special. Purchase one lift ticket at full price and your 2nd ticket is free!
(This special is not available on December 25, 2012, January 1, 2013 or February 19,
2013.)

FRUGAL FRIDAY
Come ski or board with us on Fridays! Our Frugal Friday special gets
you a lift ticket for just $20.00 and you can enjoy our trails from
9:00 a.m. until 1:00 p.m.

(This special is not available on December 28, 2012 or February 22, 2013.)


----------



## wtcobb (Feb 6, 2013)

Sugarbush with $14 lift tickets for Valentine's as well.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 6, 2013)

wtcobb said:


> Sugarbush with $14 lift tickets for Valentine's as well.



Also I posted this but if you want to take your Valentine to the Bush you can ski and eat in timbers lodge, and ski for 219$ starting for 2 people, I posted the link last week, if that does get a romantic fun times for a winter loving couple then time for divorce.


----------



## billski (Feb 7, 2013)

Ski NH has announced a new lift ticket package just in time for the fresh snow and February  vacation weeks.  February 4-Packs  are available until February 28th  and offer a savings of $10-$26 off  weekend/vacation lift tickets.   Tickets are fully-transferable, making  them ideal to share with family  and friends, and are valid for the  remainder of the 2012-13 ski season.   With over two months of skiing  and riding left to enjoy, these packages  offer a great, affordable way  to get more days on snow this ski season.  

You can customize a  mix of lift  tickets to your  favorite ski areas; tickets are broken  down into five  price categories  of $20, $30, $45, $58 and $68 per  ticket.  Packages  begin at a minimum  of four lift tickets, with no  more than 50% of the  tickets from one ski  area (except when purchasing  six tickets, you may  select four tickets  to one area and two to  another area).  We are already sold out of Bretton Woods tickets and  inventory is low on several other areas so it's best to order sooner  than later.  Overnight shipping is also available.

For full details and to place an order visit SkiNH.com.


----------



## billski (Feb 7, 2013)

*Okemo Cares & Shares Spring Food Drive*

                 Donate a minimum of five nonperishable food items (or  100 packs of ramen noodles) receive a discounted lift ticket good for  this day. All donations go to local food banks.

Mar. 30 |                  Ski and Ride                  					                 Okemo Mountain Resort


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 8, 2013)

mountsnow.com/vacation-packages/http://www.inntopia.travel/aspnet/09/packageselect.aspx?salesid=607795&packageid=7668&returnxml=0&__utma=1.7522005.1360282352.1360282352.1360282352.1&__utmb=1.8.9.1360283331119&__utmc=1&__utmx=-&__utmz=1.1360282352.1.1.utmcsr=%28direct%29|utmccn=%28direct%29|utmcmd=%28none%29&__utmv=-&__utmk=60527533 Mount Snow Feb 14 Ski and Stay packages with breakfast and romantic times http://www.inntopia.travel/aspnet/0...irect)|utmcmd=(none)&__utmv=-&__utmk=60527533 Prices start at $151


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 8, 2013)

This Sunday Feb 10 from Potterbrothers only $34.95 http://potterbrothers.com/discount-tickets/#daily . Windham $39.95 from 8am to 4pm. Saturday Feb 9 Windham is $23.95 from 2pm-8pm. Sunday Feb 10 Plattekill is $32.95. Jiminy Peak Saturday Feb 9 is $24.95 from 3pm to 10pm all great deals to be on some great snow this weekend. http://potterbrothers.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/daily_ticket_prices13pdf.pdf


----------



## mlkrgr (Feb 8, 2013)

Darn good deal including bus trip to Sunday River and Sugarloaf. $225 pp for SR on Saturday and Sugarloaf on Sunday along with a hotel stay on Saturday night for those in the Greater Boston area. https://www.nacski.com/mr/booking.aspx?r=ma-bos. Trips like this but 2 days 2 nights usually go for $325+.


----------



## 57stevey (Feb 9, 2013)

Not sure if this was posted but Ragged and Crotched are both $14 on the 14th, online in advance. There are only 20 left of the Ragged as I write this.


----------



## billski (Feb 10, 2013)

It looks like http://www.thefrugalskier.com  is dead


----------



## billski (Feb 10, 2013)

Missed this one.  Helluva  a deal1

*Purchase any helmet during National Safety  Awareness Week,January 19-27, 2013 and receive a voucher good for a free  day of skiing/ridingat Killington Resort or Pico Mountain starting  January 28 through the end ofthe 2012-13 winterseason.*


----------



## billski (Feb 13, 2013)

*You are receiving this as a special offer for RealConditions.com subscribers.* 
Winter is in full swing as up to several feet of snow has been dumped on areas around the country. The Mountain Sports Club has put together a valuable savings program for skiers and snowboarders to save money on lift tickets, shops travel and more. 
Mountain Sports Club premium members save on lift tickets, including free tickets and 2 for 1 offers, at over 60 resorts and areas.  New resort partners include, Loveland Ski Area in Colorado and Tamarack Resort in Idaho. 
We are having a special mid winter sale. Join now and upgrade to premium to take advantage of great offers the rest of this season and for one year. Join as a premium member now for only $30.00, or upgrade to premium plus for a little more ($35 - $50) and *select one, two or three free lift tickets* with membership for between 16 resorts.
Be sure to check deals section for new shop, rental,lodging and activity offers.
*Premium PLUS option* -  upgrade to a *Premium Plus Membership* and claim *a free lift ticket, two or 3 at one of 16 resorts for between $30 - $50 while they last.  *The Mountain Sports Club's Premium Plus membership is a great for all skiers and riders for the year.


*California - **Bountiful snow has great conditions across the state.*


*Mountain High* - Free Express card, discounts and earn free days.Free Lift Ticket option.

*Sierra at Tahoe* - Save $10 Sunday through Fridays

*Homewood* - Save on advance purchase lift tickets. ** New resort**

*Sugar Bowl*- Save on advance purchase lift tickets. ** New resort**

Now advance lift ticket purchases for discount lift tickets at Heavenly Valley, Northstar at Tahoe and Mt Rose.
*Nevada*


*Diamond Peak* - Save on advance purchase lift tickets. ** New resort**
  



  *Colorado - **Great skiing and riding conditions across the state. Big storm dropped several feet of snow. *


*Crested Butte Mountain Resort* - Save 25% on lift tickets and lodging.
*Durango Mountain Resort*- Save $10 - $20 daily on multi day lift tickets
*Loveland* - Save up to $15 daily. 
*Monarch* - Daily savings all season. Free Lift Ticket option.
*Ski Cooper* - Includes 2 for 1 and daily offers. Free Lift Ticket option.
*Sunlight Mountain*- Daily savings all season, non holidays. Free Lift Ticket option.
*Ski Granby Ranch* - Daily savings of $18.Free Lift Ticket option. Sweet new lodging offer at the Pinnacle Lodge up to 35% off. Close to Winter Park.
*Silverton Mountain* - Daily savings of $10 off unguided lift tickets
Now advance lift ticket purchases for discount lift tickets at Beaver Creek, Breckenridge, Copper Mountain, Keystone, Steamboat Springs, Telluride, Winter Park and Vail.
 



  *Idaho/Montana*


*Lookout Pass* - Regular offers located on the Idaho/Montana border. Free lift ticket option available. New mid winter special - *2 lift tickets and membership for only $50!!*
***NEW RESORT *- *Tamarack Resort*- Now offers $10 off weekends and 2 for 1 Thursdays and Fridays. 
 



  *Maine - **Snow and ideal snow making temps = great conditions.*


*Saddleback Mountain Resort*- Includes daily offers. *Free Lift Ticket option. *
*Mt. Abram*- 2 for 1 all season. Free Lift Ticket option. *Valid Holidays*
*Lost Valley* - Daily offers all season. Free Lift Ticket option. *2 Lift tickets for $40 and membership!*
*Shawnee Peak* - Includes 2 for 1's and daily offers. *Free Lift Ticket option.*
 



  *Massachusetts *


*Nashoba Valley* - Daily savings good at night. *Free Lift Ticket option.*
*Ski Ward* - Daily Savings.
 



  *New Hampshire - **Snow and ideal snow making temps = great conditions.*


*Black Mountain* - Includes 2 for 1 daily offers. Free Lift Ticket option. New mid winter special - *2 lift tickets and membership for only $50!!*
*Cannon Mountain* - 2 for $70 on Sundays in January, Save $70.
*Cranmore* - 2 for 1 lift tickets*.Free Lift Ticket option.*
*King Pine* - 2 for 1 lift tickets and daily savings.Free Lift Ticket option. New mid winter special - *2 lift tickets and membership for only $50!!*
*Pats Peak* - Daily offers on lift tickets. 100% open
*Crotched Mountain* - Includes 2 for 1 offers.*Free Lift Ticket option.*
*Whaleback* - 2 for 1 offers all season.*Free Lift Ticket option. *
 



  *New Mexico*


*Red River Ski Area* - Includes daily offers. *Free Lift Ticket option. *
*Taos Ski Valley* - Save up to 42% on advance purchase lift tickets. ** New resort**
 



  *New York - **Snow and ideal snow making temps = great conditions.*


*Greek Peak *-  Save on advance purchase lift tickets. ** New resort**
*Plattekill Mountain* - Daily half price offers on lift tickets.*Free Lift Ticket option. *New mid winter special - *2 lift tickets and membership for only $50!!*
*Snow Ridge* - Half price all season 
*Swain Resort* - Includes 2 for 1 and daily savings.Free Lift Ticket option.New mid winter special - *2 lift tickets and membership for only $50!!*
 



  *Pennsylvania - **Snow and ideal snow making temps = great conditions.*


*Shawnee* - Includes 2 for 1 and daily savings on lift tickets. Free Lift Ticket option.New mid winter special - *2 lift tickets and membership for only $50!!*
 



  *Utah - **More snow and powder conditions.*


*Canyons* - Save 20% on multi-day lift tickets. 
*Solitude* - Save on advance purchase lift tickets. ** New resort**
*Snowbird* - Save on advance purchase lift tickets. ** New resort**
*Brighton* - Save on advance purchase lift tickets. ** New resort**
*Alta **-* Save on advance purchase lift tickets. ** New resort**
Now advance lift ticket purchases for discount lift tickets at *Deer Valley* and *Park City*.
*Wyoming - **More snow and powder conditions.*


*Jackson Hole** -* Save on advance purchase lift tickets. New 20% - 25 % off lodging.
*Grand Targhee* - Save on advance purchase lift tickets. ** New resort**
*Snowy Range* - Save on advance purchase lift tickets. ** New resort**
*Canada *


*Banff *- Now save on advance purchase lift tickets for *Lake Louise, Sunshine Village* and *Mt Norquay*
*Red Resort* - Save up to 54 % on advance purchase lift tickets. ** New resort**
 



  *Vermont*


*Jay Peak Resort* - 2 for 1 all season Sunday - Friday non holidays. *SUPER BOWL SUNDAY 2 for 1 Valid*
*Magic Mountain* - Includes 2 for 1 and daily offers all season.
*Smugglers Notch* - Save $10 daily offers. 
 


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 13, 2013)

40 pack of hand warmers on woot for $15

http://sport.woot.com/


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Killington spring pass.

http://www.killington.com/winter/plan/tickets_and_cards/index1.html


----------



## snoseek (Feb 17, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Killington spring pass.
> 
> http://www.killington.com/winter/plan/tickets_and_cards/index1.html




Been waiting for this!!!

I have to leave here mid march and might very well pull the trigger on this pass to get me to the end. If you were to take a wild guess when would you suspect their gonna shut down


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 17, 2013)

Based upon how things have gone the past five years, I'd say somewhere between Sunday 4/28 (earliest) and Sunday May 12th (latest).  Closing earlier or later than those two dates would be really unusual over the past 5 years.  Smart money is probably on Sunday, May 5th I'd say.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 17, 2013)

Granted last year was an unusually warm spring but closing day at K last season was April 22. I don't think any ski area in the NE made it to May last season. I can say for certain that the new mgt. team at K this year has substantially more snow already stockpiled on Superstar then they had last year. And they're still making snow. Last year they sent the rented compressors back Feb. 1 pretty much ending snow making for the season. Over the last 5 years they've only stayed open to May twice. The 08/09 season closing day was May 2 & the 10/11 season closing was May 1.


http://www.killington.com/winter/plan/tickets_and_cards/index1.html


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 17, 2013)

Hunter mid week pricing this holiday week tues to Friday.


----------



## billski (Feb 17, 2013)

$20 off orders >150 with coupon code KIT767

www.XSportsProtective.com

or $10 off orders >75, KIT363
codes good until 3/1/13

Pretty good prices.  no shipping charge for slow boat delivery, good return policy.  
ie, Giro Nine 10 helmet

evo, backcountry = $100

this place: 85 less 10 = 75.

I bought a helmet that was $45 less than any other place I could find it.
No I didn't get paid to say this, but it would be nice.  Hint, hint, nudge nudge....


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 18, 2013)

*Mt Ellen Spring 4 Pack*

Pretty nice value to ski ME this March

http://www.sugarbush.com/vermont-skiing-snowboarding/ticket-prices/march-pack


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 18, 2013)

Crotched Mountain Spring Pass for $139

http://www.crotchedmountain.com/springfling.html


----------



## billski (Feb 18, 2013)

I like deals, BUT

Stop 

saying 

spring!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 18, 2013)

billski said:


> I like deals, BUT
> 
> Stop
> 
> ...



SB pass is for March and I am thinking about it.


----------



## billski (Feb 18, 2013)

E-COUPON DAY - Finish the month in style. Available only at Bromley.com,  this E-coupon will get you a $49 Adult/Teen Sunday lift ticket! $49  lift ticket available with printed e-coupon only!  Download your  E-Coupon today, must print 48 hours in advance, or the offer disappears


----------



## fahz (Feb 20, 2013)

I have a free Whaleback lift ticket from my Mountain Sports Club membership that I doubt I will get to use.  For the person that can use it private message me your address and I'll drop it in the mail.


----------



## conwayeast (Feb 20, 2013)

fahz said:


> I have a free Whaleback lift ticket from my Mountain Sports Club membership that I doubt I will get to use.  For the person that can use it private message me your address and I'll drop it in the mail.



I have 2


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 21, 2013)

35 tickets to smuggs
http://myjumponit.bbdon.com/publishers/wcax-vermont/deal-of-the-day


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 22, 2013)

http://www.pricechopper.com/community/tickets-to-go Price Chopper tickets to go for Platty, Song Mtn, Toggeneburgh mtn, and West. only $30 good any time buy at register. Good thru March 30.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 22, 2013)

Also from Price Chopper http://www.pricechopper.com/community/tickets-to-go $59 to go to Gore, White Face, Smuggs, Windham, Sunappe, or Brolemy good once anytime to March 30 2013.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 22, 2013)

Scotty said:


> http://www.pricechopper.com/community/tickets-to-go Price Chopper tickets to go for Platty, Song Mtn, Toggeneburgh mtn, and West. only $30 good any time buy at register. Good thru March 30.


This does not go on sale to this Sunday February 
24 just found out by waiting in the supermarket for half hour.


----------



## abc (Feb 22, 2013)

Scotty said:


> This does not go on sale to this Sunday February 24.


What do you mean by that?

The website said "available 24/7 at any open Price Chopper register"!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 22, 2013)

abc said:


> What do you mean by that?
> 
> The website said "available 24/7 at any open Price Chopper register"!



That what the Middletown store told me today, after waiting over 30 minutes, and my cold beer I bought was getting warm.


----------



## Euler (Feb 24, 2013)

Mount Snow is jumping on the cheap Sunday afternoon ticket bandwagon!  Yeah!, no reason to go to Okemo anymore!!

$29 for 12-4PM on Sundays, or $99 for 4 for the same time period.

http://mountsnow.com/buy-lift-tickets/


----------



## MidnightJester (Feb 24, 2013)

*Free Lift ticket, 2 for 1*

Ok have a few Lift ticket coupons I got stuck with from some wussssssy friends trying to get back the $40 I payed for them. This is what you get with this coupon for $40. if you take a few can give a deal. Can plan a group outing for cheap with this. I can Email the codes to to you print out or mail you the hard copy with the codes on it. Hope I can help some of you guys out and you help me out. Till next Summit 

These are print at home discounts $40 gets one code which gets you all 5 lift deals pays for itself with one FREE Ticket or 2 for 1

1--FREE Sugar Bush Lift ticket Mon thru Fri till closing 2013
1--FREE Canyons Utah Lift Ticket mon thru Fri till closing 2013
1--2 for 1 to sugar loaf Sun thru Fri till closing 2013
1--2 for 1 to Sunday River Sun thru Fri till closin 2013
1--2 for 1 to gore thru 3/18 or FREE Lift ticket after that till closing 2013

Give me a shout can email or talk on phones


----------



## billski (Feb 24, 2013)

this deal persists.  It's pretty good
http://www.couptopia.com/deals/Ski-and-Stay


*Valid for 1-night stay Sunday - Thursday*
*Two ski tickets valid Monday - Friday*
Promotional value expires at end of 2012/2013 ski season* (not valid 2/17/13 - 2/24/13)
Can buy 2 and use 2 for two-night stay
Deluxe Room with 2 queen beds (sleeps 4)
Telephone reservations required - must mention voucher; Subject to availability
Ski tickets must be picked up at hotel
9% NH lodging tax not included
No change or credit returned, not valid with any other offer, and no cash value.
$110
Gorham, NH
www.royaltyinn.com


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 25, 2013)

Mount Snow - We're doing St Paddy's Day a little different this year folks, so pay attention and ACT FAST. Since it is a Sunday, there are only 2,000 $17 lift tickets available online. Once they are gone, they are gone. Tell your friends so they don't miss out. 
http://mountsnow.com/event/?detaillink=6461


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> Mount Snow - We're doing St Paddy's Day a little different this year folks, so pay attention and ACT FAST. Since it is a Sunday, there are only 2,000 $17 lift tickets available online. Once they are gone, they are gone. Tell your friends so they don't miss out.
> http://mountsnow.com/event/?detaillink=6461



That is tempting.


----------



## wtcobb (Feb 25, 2013)

Wildcat/Attitash are doing the St. Patty's $17 tickets too. Any other 3/17 deals?

I'm thinking of hitting Wildcat since I'll be running a 5K in Salisbury on the 16th. Halfway there in Salisbury anyways. I took the 18th off from work either way.


----------



## mlkrgr (Feb 25, 2013)

Waterville has $17 tix on 3/17 too. I know it's going to be mobbed but will do my best to get there for opening bell to get some runs in before it really gets bad. But it would be a fun and social time as I am having a meetup.com group go up there so it'd be more for the social time than anything else (got 16 people confirmed on The World Is Our Playground and a few others). Anyway, sometimes I need to be more patient so waiting in a super long lift line isn't all that bad.

But I do remember doing St Paddys Day at Ragged about a good 6 years ago and it wasn't all that bad; but that was when they were just on the mend for the first year and digging the mountain out of the hole.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 26, 2013)

Hunter tix at Costco
http://blog.nj.com/skiing/2013/02/heres_a_deal_hunter_lift_ticke.html


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 27, 2013)

I have a Camelback triple play card for sale.  3 lift tickets, no restrictions (not that there are any holidays left).  Use anytime.

Also included are 50% off for friends on 3/10 and 3/17 (up to 5 friends each day).  $25 off Camelback Tree Top Adventure, $20 off Mountain Coaster and $30 off Camelbeach coupons (all of those are also good for 5 people).

Please let me know if you are interested.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 27, 2013)

legalskier said:


> Hunter tix at Costco
> http://blog.nj.com/skiing/2013/02/heres_a_deal_hunter_lift_ticke.html



$50 for each ticket, that a little cheaper then at the hill.


----------



## Skifanatic (Feb 27, 2013)

I have 2 Killington Adult K-58 tickets for $110 both ; blackouts over. Expires day of use. Good until the end of the 2012-2013 season. Anyone interested, private message me and I can arrange to mail it.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 28, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Elk-Mountain-Ski-Resort-Inc/181860461831969?ref=ts&fref=ts For Elk this Sunday only $40


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 28, 2013)

Buy one night and get one free at Catamount only this Fri March 1 and Sat. March. 2 Must print coupon and bring with you from their Facebook page.


----------



## 57stevey (Feb 28, 2013)

I have one of those Irving BOGO's with all the required gas slips. First PM gets it. First class postage is on me, anything fancier is on you.

Might have another down the road, too early to say.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 28, 2013)

SUV Steve said:


> I have one of those Irving BOGO's with all the required gas slips. First PM gets it. First class postage is on me, anything fancier is on you.
> 
> Might have another down the road, too early to say.



For where?


----------



## 57stevey (Feb 28, 2013)

Scotty said:


> For where?



Here's the link... bunch of places.
https://www.theirving.com/default.aspx?pageid=959


----------



## MidnightJester (Feb 28, 2013)

Ill take it. Wish I would of caught you a few days earlier. Going to OKEMO this sun into mon.  Just have to plan another trip that is all.


----------



## 57stevey (Mar 1, 2013)

MidnightJester said:


> Ill take it. Wish I would of caught you a few days earlier. Going to OKEMO this sun into mon. Just have to plan another trip that is all.



You got it.


----------



## billski (Mar 3, 2013)

No idea if this LLBean sale is worth it, but here are their winter items.  Some Giro helmets
http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/509104?nav=gnro-hp#/llb/shop/508294?nav=ln-509104&page=winter-sports


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 3, 2013)

Anyone know of any Jay Peak discounts for Saturdays this year?  I'll probably be there next weekend (either that or Mont Sutton), and I havent seen any sort of BOGO etc...   

I may have to use Liftopia in concert with a $5 liftopia gift card for $59, but given I consider myself a lift ticket Ninja, that's pretty poor performance for me.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 3, 2013)

My observations are that Jay has cut back on the discounting. They used to do a lot, especially via their 242 email newsletter. Haven't really seen big discounts. Might be a combo of the fact that they reduced lift ticket rates and also that bookings are probably up. It won't help you this year, but the Ski & Ride Card has had 4 BOGO coupons the last few seasons. Card only costs like $30 and includes a free ticket, good thing to look into next year if you are planning a non-black out Jay trip. I think Liftopia might be the best option.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 3, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> It won't help you this year, but the Ski & Ride Card has had 4 BOGO coupons the last few seasons. Card only costs like $30 and includes a free ticket, good thing to look into next year if you are planning a non-black out Jay trip.QUOTE]
> 
> The RSNE card comes with 4 Sun-Fri BOGO's to Jay.....I wont be up there this season so am happy to mail you a couple if you want to PM me your address. Unsure though if they require you show them the actual card.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 3, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> My observations are that Jay has cut back on the discounting.



Seems that way.  They removed Saturday from the SkiRideFree program (as did Smuggs), and additionally I havent seen any BOGO coupons floating around (just $10 off coupons).  There are plenty of waterpark BOGOs though (not that I care about that).



riverc0il said:


> the Ski & Ride Card has had 4 BOGO coupons the last few seasons. Card only costs like $30 and includes a free ticket, good thing to look into next year if you are planning a non-black out Jay trip.



Sounds like a good deal, will have to remember that one.



riverc0il said:


> I think Liftopia might be the best option.



I hope not, I pride myself on my miserly ways.


----------



## billski (Mar 3, 2013)

Well Benedict, you miserly days are over this year!  Take it from someone who knows a little (ahem!) about deals.  

For next year think about joining a club.    Our ski council has been offering an incredible 3-5 day December package trip to JP each year.  If you ski five days (at off season pricing) you get a season's pass.   The 3-day package gets you a lesser package, I don't recall what.  Also think about buying ahead vouchers in the summertime from a club.  

Now that they are moving with their rfid card, I expect you'll see more and more incentives to use the card.  Right now, it's a paltry $5 off a reload, which Stowe's card is $20 if I remember my numbers correctly.

I think he's right.  Liftopia may be your best bet right now.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 3, 2013)

billski said:


> *Well Benedict, you miserly days are over this year!* .



Never underestimate my powers of cheapassed'ness.  

Did some digging and pulled the trigger on a few "black market" Descente passports with unused unrestricted Jay tickets for about $120.  Books still have unused Gore, Hunter, and Whiteface tickets too.  Dunno if I'll get to Hunter or not, but I'll be hitting Whiteface/Gore again for sure.  So even if I dont use the Hunters, that's 6 lift tickets at an avg of $20 each.


----------



## billski (Mar 3, 2013)

The Point FM 104.7  button gets you:
1/2 price on these days at these resorts

Bolton Valley Resort - March 8
Burke Mountain - March 15 
Stowe Mountain Resort – March 22
Jay Peak – March 29


----------



## sbells (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey I don't know if I'm allowed to post about this here but I came across this site from google. I'm trying to get rid of two mountain creek triple play passes due to injury. There's two lift tickets on each card. Please message me if you're interested. If it isn't ok to post this here can someone please tell me where I might be able to? Thanks


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 4, 2013)

sbells said:


> Hey I don't know if I'm allowed to post about this here but I came across this site from google. I'm trying to get rid of two mountain creek triple play passes due to injury. There's two lift tickets on each card. Please message me if you're interested. If it isn't ok to post this here can someone please tell me where I might be able to? Thanks



Advice just ask anyone in a new fourm thread in skiing section if they want a MC ticket to PM you then privately let them know what your asking for.


----------



## sbells (Mar 4, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Advice just ask anyone in a new fourm thread in skiing section if they want a MC ticket to PM you then privately let them know what your asking for.



Thanks so much I didn't know if I was allowed to do that


----------



## billski (Mar 4, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Advice just ask anyone in a new fourm thread in skiing section if they want a MC ticket to PM you then privately let them know what your asking for.


  I'd much rather keep all the cheapness together!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 4, 2013)

Scotty said:


> *Advice just ask anyone in a new fourm thread in skiing section if they want a MC ticket to PM you *then privately let them know what your asking for.



That's the worst forum posting advice I've ever seen.  What if everyone took that advice?   

The entire main ski board would be 1000 threads each with someone wanting to sell off a few lift tickets.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 4, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> That's the worst forum posting advice I've ever seen.  What if everyone took that advice?
> 
> The entire main ski board would be 1000 threads each with someone wanting to sell off a few lift tickets.



Well no selling so I figured he should just put it out their with out asking for money but they didn't listen to that part, sorry.


----------



## sbells (Mar 4, 2013)

That's exactly what I was asking about


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 4, 2013)

*Bretton Woods Spring Deals*

I may consider the 3/30 $25 ticket if they still have a respectable amt of terrain open.

• St. Patrick's Day Buy One, Get One FREE Ticket Offer (added March 2) -Visit any ticket window at Bretton Woods on St. Patrick's Day wearing green, and you will be eligible to purchase one ticket for the day and get another ticket for the day FREE. Valid on March 17, 2013 only. 
• Beach Party $25 Ticket Offer (added March 2) - Visit any ticket window at Bretton Woods on the day of the 26th Annual Bretton Woods Beach Party, and you may purchase your tickets for just $25 for that day. Valid on March 30, 2013 only.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 4, 2013)

Meant to put this in the Skiing on the Cheap thread


----------



## watkin (Mar 4, 2013)

I can add to the cheapness thread as I also have a couple vouchers that I will not be able to use.  PM if you are interested:

 -- WhiteFace anytime ticket.

 -- Mt. Snow anytime ticket (will throw in a non sat BOGO w purchase).

$40 each or best offer.


----------



## 57stevey (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks, might hit that 3/30 myself. I have had good luck there that time of year.


----------



## Rambo (Mar 4, 2013)

http://www.skicamelback.com/Tickets-and-Passes/Discount-Ticket-Offers.aspx

Ski One-Day FREE at Camelback in PA, IF you have a seasons pass to any other Ski area. They call it Alien pass invasion and it started today March 4, 2013. Also they will then give you a free camelcard (usually $49) which is good for 50% off midweek tics and 25% off weekend tics, PLUS every third ticket is FREE, ANY DAY with the Camel Card.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 4, 2013)

$39 Shawnee Peak tickets.

http://deals.boston.com/?s_campaign=Deals_022813_Email


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 5, 2013)

Hmmm...another one to consider for 3/17 for me

*Black Mountain*, Jackson
• $17 St. Patrick's Day (added March 4) - Lift tickets on St. Patrick's Day (March 17) are $17. You must be wearing GREEN to receive the discount.


----------



## wtcobb (Mar 5, 2013)

St. Patty's Round Up:

*Black Mountain*, Jackson
$17 St. Patrick's Day (added March 4) - Lift tickets on St. Patrick's Day (March 17) are $17. You must be wearing GREEN to receive the discount.

*Bretton Woods*St. Patrick's Day Buy One, Get One FREE Ticket Offer (added March 2) -Visit any ticket window at Bretton Woods on St. Patrick's Day wearing green, and you will be eligible to purchase one ticket for the day and get another ticket for the day FREE. Valid on March 17, 2013 only.

*Mt. Snow*
$17 lift tickets, only 2,000 sold online (still available as of 3/5)

*Wildcat/Attitash*
$17 lift tickets available online or day of at ticket window.

Any others to add?


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 5, 2013)

Waterville is also $17 on 3/17


----------



## SKI-3PO (Mar 5, 2013)

I have 2 vouchers I won't be able to use that I'll give to (2) someone(s) that will commit to using them AND post a trip report here after using them. 1 for Burke, 1 for Cannon.  I'll have to be satisfied with living vicariously with these.  First PM to me for each gets one/both.


----------



## SKI-3PO (Mar 5, 2013)

SKI-3PO said:


> I have 2 vouchers I won't be able to use that I'll give to (2) someone(s) that will commit to using them AND post a trip report here after using them. 1 for Burke, 1 for Cannon.  I'll have to be satisfied with living vicariously with these.  First PM to me for each gets one/both.



Claimed by St. Bear


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 6, 2013)

Plattekill $32.95 from Potterbrothers stores flex tickets for this weekend for other places to. I put up a link soon. Store in Kingston NY opens early Sunday morning to sell the discount tickets. http://potterbrothers.com/discount-tickets/#flex






This Friday K is $49.95 





 $32.95 Platty Sunday Mar.10    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sunday $36.95 for Jimiiny any hours on this March 10


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 6, 2013)

Just got this e-mail from Liftopia.

$99 spring pass to Ragged.
http://www.liftopia.com/resort_detail.php?ResortId=3641&utm_source=bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Ragged+Mountain+Spring+Pass+for+%2499.00&utm_content=Deal+Alert+-+%2499+to+ski+the+rest+of+the+season+at+Ragged+Mountain&utm_campaign=New+England+Deal+Alert+%28Ragged%29+-+3-4-13&email=adamstbear%40hotmail.com


----------



## 57stevey (Mar 6, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Just got this e-mail from Liftopia.
> 
> $99 spring pass to Ragged.
> http://www.liftopia.com/resort_detail.php?ResortId=3641&utm_source=bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Ragged+Mountain+Spring+Pass+for+%2499.00&utm_content=Deal+Alert+-+%2499+to+ski+the+rest+of+the+season+at+Ragged+Mountain&utm_campaign=New+England+Deal+Alert+%28Ragged%29+-+3-4-13&email=adamstbear%40hotmail.com



When I was there yesterday they had a deal posted... *if I read it right*, you buy a ticket for the day, then turn it in before the end of the day and apply the cost to their $429 season pass for next year, which includes privileges for the rest of this spring. Could be wrong as I don't see it online, but if it's true then that's a darned good deal.


----------



## Euler (Mar 8, 2013)

*Crotched Teacher Appreciation Day! = Free!!!*

*Teacher Appreciation Day - March 23, 2013*

Most of our lives would be significantly different without your remarkable knowledge, dedication, patience and talent you demonstrate in school everyday. So to show our gratitude, Crotched Mountain is offering Educational Teacher’s a day on the slopes for FREE!  That’s right you will receive a free lift ticket on March 23rd with valid 2012-13 teacher identification!  Bring the whole family along for discounted lift tickets as well!  

Current Educational Teacher = FREE LIFT TICKET
Adult Family Members = $39 Lift Ticket (ages 19-64)
Junior Family Members = $33 Lift Ticket (ages 6-18)

For more information give us call at 603-588-3668!


----------



## 57stevey (Mar 8, 2013)

SUV Steve said:


> Here's the link... bunch of places.
> https://www.theirving.com/default.aspx?pageid=959



Another Irving BOGO available. Sheesh, my family pounds down the gallons  PM me.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 8, 2013)

[h=3]2012-2013 SKI CLUB & COUNCIL APPRECIATION DAYS[/h] *WHEN:* * March 13-17, 2013* 

*WHO:      *Ski Club and Council Members 
*WHAT:    Ski/ride for as little as $45 per day* and receive discounts on area lodging! 
*WHERE:   *Stowe, Vermont.  Bring your Club or Council Membership Card* to the *Spruce Camp Baselodge*. 

Adult  tickets (13-64):Child/Senior tickets (6-12/65+):*1-day=$45**1-day=$36**2-day=$66**2-day=$40**3-day=$98**3-day=$59**4-day=$122**4-day=$70**5-day=$152**5-day=$87*
 *YOU MUST BRING YOUR SKI CLUB or COUNCIL CARD MEMBERSHIP CARD* AND A PHOTO ID TO RECEIVE THE DISCOUNT VOUCHERS!*
**If your ski club/council does not have membership cards, please  have president of club fax a list in advance on club letterhead. Fax to  802.253.3439, ATTN: Group Sales or email: lfarley@stowe.com.*


----------



## 57stevey (Mar 9, 2013)

SUV Steve said:


> Another Irving BOGO available. Sheesh, my family pounds down the gallons  PM me.



One is spoken for by jpmurphyslaw.

I have one more available (last one.)


----------



## Euler (Mar 9, 2013)

SUV Steve said:


> One is spoken for by jpmurphyslaw.
> 
> I have one more available (last one.)


PM Sent


----------



## 57stevey (Mar 9, 2013)

Euler said:


> PM Sent



Last one claimed by Euler.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 9, 2013)

$30 to ski PoTty from Pricechopper supermarket go it great up here now.


----------



## Gunny J (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey Scotty SkiNY $23 Platte  
http://skiandrideny.com/


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 11, 2013)

Gunny J said:


> Hey Scotty SkiNY $23 Platte
> http://skiandrideny.com/



Dam good find,


----------



## fahz (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey here are some deals 
Plattekill & Magic $29 each
http://www.doubletakedeals.com/


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 11, 2013)

fahz said:


> Hey here are some deals
> Plattekill & Magic $29 each
> http://www.doubletakedeals.com/



Cheap, hopefully I have more days out Plattty this winter.


----------



## ADKme (Mar 11, 2013)

I have two (2) WFFF Ski passes with single days remaining at Jay, MRG, Burke, Cannon, Owl's Head, Suicide 6 & Titus.  I used Gore & Smuggs on each pass.  No blackouts, expire 4/30/2013.  PM me if interested.


----------



## ADKme (Mar 11, 2013)

ADKme said:


> I have two (2) WFFF Ski passes with single days remaining at Jay, MRG, Burke, Cannon, Owl's Head, Suicide 6 & Titus.  I used Gore & Smuggs on each pass.  No blackouts, expire 4/30/2013.  PM me if interested.



Update: One left.  PM me if interested.


----------



## Abominable (Mar 11, 2013)

Berkshire East: I have a couple Loyalty Card coupons - ten bucks off per ticket, re-usable for as many times as you want and for up to five or six people per trip (neither of which I realized when I greedily grabbed a couple). They are good through the end of the season and included a discount on their summer activities (zip lines, etc). I'll send them to whoever PMs, in the order of the PM. Please be sure you're going to use them.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 11, 2013)

ADKme said:


> I have two (2) WFFF Ski passes with single days remaining at Jay, MRG, Burke, Cannon, Owl's Head, Suicide 6 & Titus.  I used Gore & Smuggs on each pass.  No blackouts, expire 4/30/2013.  PM me if interested.
> 
> View attachment 8200



I had one of those and only used 3 then it got wet in my pocket and disintegrated. Very bumed out. :angry:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 11, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> I had one of those and only used 3 then it got wet in my pocket and disintegrated. Very bumed out. :angry:



Yikes, how much do they cost?


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 12, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Yikes, how much do they cost?



$119. so I got 3 tickets for $40 a piece. Could be worse.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 12, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> *$119.* *so I got 3 tickets for $40 a piece*. Could be worse.



That's not bad at all.   But ADKme is going to do much better than that if he sells his here, lol.


----------



## abc (Mar 12, 2013)

Sorry, but what does WFFF stands for?


----------



## jaytrem (Mar 12, 2013)

abc said:


> Sorry, but what does WFFF stands for?



It's the TV station that sold the vouchers...

http://www.fox44abc22yourvoice.com/


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 12, 2013)

jaytrem said:


> It's the TV station that sold the vouchers...
> 
> http://www.fox44abc22yourvoice.com/



It non of business but who likes Fox News?


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 13, 2013)

I was lucky enough to win another Gore voucher from the give-away, but unfortunately I won't be able to take advantage of it.  I'd like to trade with someone who has a voucher for someplace in New England.  Preferrably NH or VT.  PM me to discuss.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 13, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> I was lucky enough to win another Gore voucher from the give-away, but unfortunately I won't be able to take advantage of it.  I'd like to trade with someone who has a voucher for someplace in New England.  Preferrably NH or VT.  PM me to discuss.



Do you have family up in New England?


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 13, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Do you have family up in New England?



I grew up in NH, so all my family and friends are up there.


----------



## Conrad (Mar 13, 2013)

Saddleback jumped on the Saint Patrick's Day special ticket price deal with a $29 Maine day deal this Sunday. If you aren't from Maine, you can wear green to get the deal.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 13, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> I grew up in NH, so all my family and friends are up there.



I figured that must be the case given Gore is much closer than VT or NH.  It's why I often ski n.VT instead of the DAX or central VT as well, because I can stay in n.VT for free = well worth the extra 1 hour or so drive.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 13, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> I figured that must be the case given Gore is much closer than VT or NH. It's why I often ski n.VT instead of the DAX or central VT as well, because I can stay in n.VT for free = well worth the extra 1 hour or so drive.



My biggest issue with skiing "locally", is the lack of babysitters near us.  Elk is the only mountain I can do without an inconvenience.

It's usually 5 hours to my parent's house in NH, then day trips to wherever has the best combo of deals and snow.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 13, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> My biggest issue with skiing "locally", is the lack of babysitters near us.  Elk is the only mountain I can do without an inconvenience.
> 
> It's usually 5 hours to my parent's house in NH, then day trips to wherever has the best combo of deals and snow.



It is a good place for that.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 13, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> I figured that must be the case given Gore is much closer than VT or NH.  It's why I often ski n.VT instead of the DAX or central VT as well, because I can stay in n.VT for free = well worth the extra 1 hour or so drive.



Gore has better terrain then any thing in South Vermont. Just wish Gore got north Vermonts snow fall averages.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 13, 2013)

Scotty said:


> *Gore has better terrain then any thing in South Vermont*. Just wish Gore got north Vermonts snow fall averages.



That's why I dont ski in Southern Vermont, I just really see no point.  I'd rather drive a wee-bit further to northern Vermont for the much better terrain, or hit Whiteface etc.....   The one exception is that I still need to hit Magic given it sounds like it's Southern Vermont's Plattekill.  Just doesnt seem to happen, and sadly wont happen again this season.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 13, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> That's why I dont ski in Southern Vermont, I just really see no point.  I'd rather drive a wee-bit further to northern Vermont for the much better terrain, or hit Whiteface etc.....   The one exception is that I still need to hit Magic given it sounds like it's Southern Vermont's Plattekill.  Just doesnt seem to happen, and sadly wont happen again this season.



I been to Magic once but it was not a good weather day. But I think you love it like Platty, hope you get their soon.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 13, 2013)

http://www.sugarbush.com/vermont-skiing-snowboarding/season-passes


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 13, 2013)

We have some pretty significant changes to our  season pass program next year and I wanted to explain the thought  process behind these adjustments. We have frozen all pass prices for  next year and even lowered several of them. Many of you already know  that you can attach your credit card to your season pass or express card  so you don’t need to carry your wallet.   Next year we are also adding a  program called “Beast Bucks” that allows guests to load a predetermined  amount of money on a pass (instead of charging your card each time). We  have also included preloaded cash (Beast Bucks) on several of the  passes, to reward existing passholders that are renewing with us next  year.

One of our strategies moving forward is to continue to  focus on families and youth to ensure we are creating the skiers and  riders that will help grow our sport in the future.   In association  with our sister company, Woodward, we will continue to focus on the  youth action sports segment.        
Here is the pricing for 2014 season passes: Which will go on sale March 16th. Look for more info on-line in the coming week. 

1.	Youth: 
a. 	We are rolling out an Unlimited Season Pass for youth (ages 7-18) for  $499 (early rate). This is almost a 30% decrease in price for this  segment! 
b.	Also, this year a Killington Youth Pass offers FREE  skiing at Powdr resorts across the country! More on this in future  communications.
c.	We created a value offering for youth at Pico in  our $75 Vermont School Pass this past year, and this year for out of  state youth we’re offering a $149 early option. This is a 32% drop in  price!  There will also be a $299 Killington season pass for Vermont  school age kids in grades K-12. Powdr offer does not apply to Pico. 

2.	Adults ages 19 to 29 years old:
a. 	We are offering a NEW Millennial Pass (Unlimited) at the early rate of  $599!  For this age segment this is a 43% drop in price! 

3.	Adult & Senior Unlimited: 
a. 	If you’re renewing an Adult or Senior Unlimited pass from last year, we  are freezing the price of a pass as well as loading $100 Beast Bucks  onto your pass to be used for the 2013-14 Season. 
b.	We’ll be  offering a Super Senior Pass for $39 to 80+ folks.   We figure if you’re  skiing after 80 years old, you should be rewarded.
c.	If you’re  renewing a Blackout Pass from last year, we are freezing the price of a  pass as well as loading $50 Beast Bucks onto your pass to be used for  the 2013-14 Season.  You will still have the ability to ski any 3  Blackout days of your choice.

4.	SPRING:  As previously  announced, we are offering unlimited skiing and riding for the Spring  from March 15th through the end of the season for $199! Hopefully you’ve  seen the commitment we’ve made to spring by viewing the glacier on  Superstar.

•	Please note: The 2013-14 Season Passes are NOT valid for the spring of 2013. 
•	Beast Bucks can be used in base lodge food venues, cafeterias, Ovations, Retail, Snow Sports, etc. 
•	Only offered to those who had a valid pass in 2012-13 and are valid for next season 13-14. 
•	Must buy by June 13th to get early rates and renewal bonus.

Look for our NOR’BEASTER line-up of events here: 

http://www.killington.com/winter/beast/ ... elebration
http://www.killington.com/winter/activities/norbeaster


Best regards;

Mike Solimano
President and General Manager
Killington Resort & Pico Mountain


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 13, 2013)

I hope this is true, maybe I go this spring, haven't been back to K since I had my season pass their so long ago ( last year of ASC cheap ness) maybe time to have fun their again.:beer:


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 14, 2013)

http://www.crotchedmountain.com/st_patricks.html

$17 Crotched this Sunday.....I just bought one....looking forward to 1st visit there!


----------



## vinnyv11 (Mar 15, 2013)

Not sure where to ask this question but does anyone have suggestions for lift tickets next Sunday 3/24 at Mount Snow?


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 15, 2013)

vinnyv11 said:


> Not sure where to ask this question but does anyone have suggestions for lift tickets next Sunday 3/24 at Mount Snow?



I sell you my one price chopper pass for MT snow good on Sundays not Saturday for 48$ at Elk this Sunday, I pay 150$ for three passes and used 2 does that sound good?


----------



## vinnyv11 (Mar 15, 2013)

You going to hit elk now Sunday?  Thought you were out.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 15, 2013)

vinnyv11 said:


> You going to hit elk now Sunday?  Thought you were out.



I don't have the money but if you want the voucher that is good at MT snow and Gore, whitreface, Sunappe, Bromley and other hills then I can buy an Elk ticket on Sunday. It does expire this year, 48$ is what 4 hour ticket at Elk costs.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 19, 2013)

One voucher for Gore Mt, up for grabs. No strings attached.

EDIT: Taken


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 19, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> One voucher for Gore Mt, up for grabs.  No strings attached.



I would love it, but only if you could get it in the mail today?  (Going there this weekend and I wouldnt want to accept your generosity and then have it go to waste).


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Mar 20, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> One voucher for Gore Mt, up for grabs.  No strings attached.



If it is still available I would love to get that


----------



## hammer (Mar 20, 2013)

Crotched is having a Teacher Appreciation Day this Saturday 23 March.  Teachers get to ski free and their families get discounts.

http://www.crotched.com/events.html?id=182


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Mar 20, 2013)

So far this season: 9 days on skis, total lift expenditure $183 
(ok, that includes reselling tix at 3pm for $20 on 3 days)


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 20, 2013)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> If it is still available I would love to get that



Sorry, already gone.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks anyway (now I'm never going to get my average spend per day below $20 this year)


----------



## mlkrgr (Mar 20, 2013)

Got 6 days for about $90 this year  and I still have a spare voucher I can redeem.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Mar 20, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 20, 2013)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> So far this season: 9 days on skis, total lift expenditure $183
> (ok, *that includes reselling tix at 3pm for $20 on 3 days)*



Seriously?


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 20, 2013)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> So far this season: 9 days on skis, total lift expenditure $183
> (ok, that includes reselling tix at 3pm for $20 on 3 days)



Can you please teach me how to that?


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Mar 20, 2013)

$100 Camelback Triple Ticket for 3 days - $60 for selling used tickets to late day skiers for $ 20 each = 3 days for $40
Opening day at Camelback special = $10
Sno Mountain Tuesday special = $10
WMMR Day at Jack Frost = $9.33
Windham Ski Club membership including one lift ticket for $25 (+$1 to join Princeton Ski Club)
Hunter Big lift card including one lift ticket for $47
Blue Mountain half weekday ticket with PA Skiing $5 discount = $40

That's 9 Days for $182.33 so far. 

I'll see how many more days I can get in this year. Probably somewhere between 2 and 5. These will bring up my average cost unless I find some killer late season deals, but I do still have discounts available to be with my discount cards at Hunter and Windham, and Belleayre offers $30 tix on Easter Sunday.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 20, 2013)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> $100 Camelback Triple Ticket for 3 days -* $60 for selling used tickets to late day skiers for $ 20 each = 3 days for $40*



Actually, what it = is stealing.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Mar 20, 2013)

No, breaking a rule isn't the same thing as stealing. This would be more accurately described as sharing in a manner that a resort doesn't want you to do.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 21, 2013)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> No, breaking a rule isn't the same thing as stealing. This would be more accurately described as sharing in a manner that a resort doesn't want you to do.



It is done at all the hills, all the time. 
When my dad ex GF was working for Mountain Creek 10+ year's ago she use to call her boss and find out the color of the lift ticket for the day and take out a ticket from her kitchen draw for that day. Now I will amit that is stealing.


----------



## Abominable (Mar 21, 2013)

So you've decided to steal cable. Myth: Cable piracy is wrong. Fact: Cable companies are big faceless corporations, which makes it okay.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Mar 21, 2013)

More like I decided to order a PPV on cable and had some friends come watch it with me and pay part of the cost.

Or I offered to let someone into my house for $5 to watch whatever they want on my cable system, and use that $5 to help pay my monthly cable bill


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 21, 2013)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> More like I decided to charge someone without cable a fee to come over and watch whatever they want for a few hours, as a way to help me pay my cable bill.



When I move in a few weeks, me and my room mates are getting dish, were tired of expenses from cable company.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 21, 2013)

Abominable said:


> So you've decided to steal cable. Myth: Cable piracy is wrong. Fact: Cable companies are big faceless corporations, which makes it okay.



Well done, sir.  Well done, indeed.


----------



## Abominable (Mar 21, 2013)

I wasn't passing judgement on you at all - just a Simpson's quote that I thought was funny and appropriate.  I've done my fair share of "skiing on the cheap and morally ambiguous."


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 21, 2013)

The Vermont Statutes Online*Title 13: Crimes and Criminal Procedure*

*Chapter 57: LARCENY AND EMBEZZLEMENT*

*13 V.S.A. § 2582. Theft of services*
​
*§ 2582. Theft of services*
  (a) A person who purposely obtains services  which he or she knows are available only for compensation, by deception  or threat, or by false token or other means to avoid payment for the  service shall if the services exceed $900.00 in value be imprisoned for  not more than 10 years or fined not more than $5,000.00, or both.  Otherwise, a person who violates a provision of this subsection shall be  imprisoned for not more than one year or fined not more than $1,000.00,  or both. Where compensation for service is ordinarily paid immediately  upon the rendering of such service, as in the case of hotels,  restaurants, and transportation, refusal to pay or absconding without  payment or offer to pay gives rise to a rebuttable presumption that the  service was obtained by deception as to intention to pay.
  (b) A person who, having control over the  disposition of services of others, to which he or she is not entitled,  knowingly diverts such services to the person's own benefit or to the  benefit of another not entitled thereto shall if the services exceed  $900.00 in value be imprisoned for not more than 10 years or fined not  more than $5,000.00, or both. Otherwise a person who violates a  provision of this subsection shall be imprisoned for not more than one  year or fined not more than $1,000.00, or both. (Added 1967, No. 202, §  2, eff. April 17, 1967; amended 1973, No. 199 (Adj. Sess.), § 2; 2005,  No. 156 (Adj. Sess.), § 6.)


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 21, 2013)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> No, *breaking a rule isn't the same thing as stealing.* This would be more accurately described as sharing in a manner that a resort doesn't want you to do.



Actually you are stealing, and it can be fully punishable by law as such depending on where you ski.

Once a ski ticket has been used for skiing by someone, it becomes "non transferable" and not able to legally be resold.  

*NEW YORK* - This ticket is non-transfereable in accordance with the theft of services law

*PENNSYLVANIA* - This ticket in non-transferable

*VERMONT* - Non-transferable, illegal to resell.

I dont have any New Hampshire or Maine tickets laying around, but my guess is it's illegal to resell an already used ski ticket in those states too.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Mar 21, 2013)

I didn't say it was legal. I just said it's just not stealing, which is taking something (other than a gift) without paying for it. 

I have also been known to speed on the way to or from skiing.

I must have stumbled into the moralizing without limit discussion instead of the skiing on the cheap discussion.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 21, 2013)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> I didn't say it was legal. *I just said it's just not stealing, which is taking something without paying for it*.



Taking something without paying for it is exactly what you're doing, and exactly why it's legally defined as "theft", which is a synonym for stealing.



Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> *I must have stumbled into the moralizing without limit discussion* instead of the skiing on the cheap discussion.



I was hoping it would be the "educating someone about a slimy practice discussion", but no such luck.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Mar 21, 2013)

Theft of services is neither a synonym for theft nor for stealing, either legally or in English, which is why it is has its own entry in the VT code. 

I was aware that it is against ski area rules, and that such rules are backed up by law in some jurisdictions, but thank you for the education. 



BenedictGomez said:


> *NEW YORK* - This ticket is non-transfereable in accordance with the theft of services law
> 
> *PENNSYLVANIA* - This ticket in non-transferable
> 
> *VERMONT* - Non-transferable, illegal to resell.




Based on your above post it does not seem to even be illegal in Pennsylvania, where this occurred, though perhaps it is and your lift ticket simply did not say that. If so, that underlines the point that it is not stealing.

Apologies to all for the descent into a debate about language and law, when I imagine folks here are more interested in ways to ski cheaply.


----------



## conwayeast (Mar 21, 2013)

and now back to our regularly scheduled program...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 21, 2013)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> Based on your above post* it does not seem to even be illegal in Pennsylvania*, where this occurred, though perhaps it is and your lift ticket simply did not say that. If so, *that underlines the point that it is not stealing*.



Open a legal dictionary and look up the word _"non-transferable" _ (SPOILER ALERT:  Yes, it's stealing in PA too).


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Mar 21, 2013)

A legal dictionary would not be relevant. Something isn't a crime unless the criminal code says it is. Since you are so handy with the citations, if it is in the PA code you can feel free to prove your point.

Though I assure you I won't care (I assumed it was technically illegal until you pointed out that PA lift tickets don't say that it is) and doubt the other folks reading this page will either.

Now I agree it raises a moral issue when I speed to and from a mountain, or ski fast on a non-black trail,  as that could endanger people.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 21, 2013)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> A legal dictionary would not be relevant.* Something isn't a crime unless the criminal code says it is. *Since you are so handy with the citations,* if it is in the PA code you can feel free to prove your point.*



*Theft of services - 18  Pa. Cons. Stat. § 3926*




Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> Though* I assure you I won't care* (I assumed it was technically illegal



I assure you I believe that.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 21, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> *Theft of services - 18  Pa. Cons. Stat. § 3926*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Were the love at. Everyone does this. My close relative used to be a cop, and he never arrested anyone for theft of ski tickets for this.( On a side note he becoming a Dr. In Political science which he should have been several years ago, then 9/11 happened and join the Military and became a cop. So glad to see him living up to his potential.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 21, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Everyone does this.



Uhhhhhh.....no, actually very, very few people do this, as most people have a moral compass. 

 If _"everyone"_ did this, the cost of lift tickets would necessarily skyrocket for _"everyone"._
If _"everyone" _did this, you'd have tons of 8am - 12pm skiers selling to 12pm - 4pm skiers, and the mountains would lose millions.  
If _"everyone" _did this, little revenue-starved mountains like your beloved Plattekill would go NELSAP (and quickly).

It's incredibly selfish, douchbaggy behaviour, and FWIW, when I worked at Stowe, I saw a few people busted for this, and by busted I mean SMR got the police involved.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 21, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Uhhhhhh.....no, actually very, very few people do this, as most people have a moral compass.
> 
> If _"everyone"_ did this, the cost of lift tickets would necessarily skyrocket.
> If _"everyone" _did this, you'd have tons of 8am - 12pm skiers selling to 12pm - 4pm skiers, and the mountains would lose millions.
> ...



Their is ways to ask if people want to buy a lift tickets. I Deen it and have done it. Just ask people next you go if they have cheap tickets for sale and see the response. Mts charge as much as they can just like all business they don't want their stuff resold but that and theft happens a lot, more from employees then customers, how you think E bay really works?


Platty I don't but their prices are so cheap so I don't think about that.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 21, 2013)

i have a Gore ticket i can't use. i won it on AZ and the plan i had to go there fell thru.  

i will offer it here for free BUT i don't want it going to waste or being taken by someone who will turn around and sell it for $$.  

so if you want a free day @ gore and can convince me that you are legit*  i'll happily drop it in the mail tomorrow.


* i reserve the right to solely determine your legitimacy.  having a good reputation on AZ is primary and seeing that you ski @ gore or near gore helps too.

douchebags need not apply


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 21, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> i have a Gore ticket i can't use. i won it on AZ and the plan i had to go there fell thru.
> 
> i will offer it here for free BUT i don't want it going to waste or being taken by someone who will turn around and sell it for $$.
> 
> ...



It ashamed that you can't go their still completed 100% open for the weekend.


----------



## 57stevey (Mar 21, 2013)

OK kids, yet another Irving BOGO available. PM me. http://www.theirving.com/default.aspx?pageid=959


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 21, 2013)

Scotty said:


> It ashamed that you can't go their still completed 100% open for the weekend.


3.5/4 hours away and i am already  sitting on a Sugarbush ticket to use before end of season too.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 21, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> 3.5/4 hours away and i am already  sitting on a Sugarbush ticket to use before end of season too.



That is far, and I guess your close to snowy North Vermont.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Mar 21, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> i have a Gore ticket i can't use. i won it on AZ and the plan i had to go there fell thru.
> 
> i will offer it here for free BUT i don't want it going to waste or being taken by someone who will turn around and sell it for $$.
> 
> ...



I would love to have the Gore ticket - if I haven't tarnished my reputation too much in the above interchange, I have at least shown my commitment to skiing on the cheap. 

If selected, I would head up there to use the free ticket on March 30th, then probably hit Hunter or Belleayre on the way home on the 31st to take advantage of their $30 special on that date


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 21, 2013)

ski2livelive2ski said:


> i would love to have the gore ticket



lulz


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Mar 21, 2013)

Blue Mountain in Palmerton PA is running a deal through their closing date on Sunday where they will give you 50% off a ticket if you show them a lift ticket or pass from another resort this season. May well take them up on that tomorrow


----------



## conwayeast (Mar 21, 2013)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> Blue Mountain in Palmerton PA is running a deal through their closing date on Sunday where they will give you 50% off a ticket if you show them a lift ticket or pass from another resort this season. May well take them up on that tomorrow



You actually stil have tickets to show? I thought you just sold them all at the end of the day.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Mar 21, 2013)

Only did that with the three Camelback tickets. Doesn't pay where there's no night skiing or where there's a $9-$10 ticket special, and some places have technology that makes it unworkable.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 21, 2013)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> Only did that with the three Camelback tickets. Doesn't pay where there's no night skiing or where there's a $9-$10 ticket special, and some places have technology that makes it unworkable.



I used to do the same thing when I skied nights at Mountain Creek, I had a discount card and would ski 2 maybe 3 hours for like a discount of $30 then when I was leaving I would sell my ticket to someone else for 15$ to people coming at night, and they were thrilled with buying a ticket for that price and I got some food and gas money.( like 15 years ago, now it might not even cover gas. )


----------



## quiglam1 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Need Gore tickets*

If you still have it, I'd be glad to take it off your hands.  Planning to ski Gore every weekend until it closes! Live to ski!

Many thanks -




			
				gmcunni;771. 175 said:
			
		

> i have a Gore ticket i can't use. i won it on AZ and the plan i had to go there fell thru.
> 
> i will offer it here for free BUT i don't want it going to waste or being taken by someone who will turn around and sell it for $$.
> 
> ...


----------



## quiglam1 (Mar 22, 2013)

quiglam1 said:


> If you still have it, I'd be glad to take it off your hands.  Planning to ski Gore every weekend until it closes! Live to ski!
> Many thanks -



My husband is a Ski Instructor at Woodsvalley, Rome, NY so we are always skiing there or at Gore.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 22, 2013)

quiglam1 said:


> If you still have it, I'd be glad to take it off your hands.



sorry, gone as of an hour ago.  but enjoy the rest of the season.  i keep seeing pics from gore and am impressed with the place, just wish i could have gotten there.


----------



## fahz (Mar 22, 2013)

Since the legal eagles are out, I have a couple nagging questions. I understand the theft of service from selling a used ticket on the way out but what about using that BOGO when solo and selling the second?  Does that fall into the same category.  Or what about selling/buying that free voucher in the lot that says "not ransferable - illigal to resell" or "this ticket may not be sold on x property. violaters will be prosecuted"?


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 22, 2013)

fahz said:


> Since the legal eagles are out, I have a couple nagging questions. I understand the theft of service from selling a used ticket on the way out but what about using that BOGO when solo and selling the second? Does that fall into the same category. Or what about selling/buying that free voucher in the lot that says "not ransferable - illigal to resell" or "this ticket may not be sold on x property. violaters will be prosecuted"?



My non-professional opinion:
Selling the second of a BOGO = illegal
Meeting someone in the parking lot beforehand and saying, "Hey, I'll get the tickets and we'll split the cost = acceptable


----------



## billski (Mar 22, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> My non-professional opinion:
> Selling the second of a BOGO = illegal
> Meeting someone in the parking lot beforehand and saying, "Hey, I'll get the tickets and we'll split the cost = acceptable



Yes, it absolutely works in practice.  I'm not an eagle either.

As long as we're on this topic, NEVER sell a voucher on resort premises.  You not only will get whacked, but it would jeopardize the entire voucher program.


----------



## billski (Mar 22, 2013)

Waterville $1 tix on April fools day/


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 22, 2013)

billski said:


> As long as we're on this topic, NEVER sell a voucher on resort premises.  You not only will get whacked, but it would jeopardize the entire voucher program.



Bill I assume you're talking about the discount vouchers you can purchase by belonging to a ski club. I know a lot of places won't accept the voucher unless you can show them a ski club membership card so selling them in the parking lot to a non ski club member is difficult. Years ago people were selling these vouchers on e-bay trying to make a couple of dollars. The ski areas got wise to this so that's why they now demand to see a ski club membership card.


----------



## billski (Mar 22, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Bill I assume you're talking about the discount vouchers you can purchase by belonging to a ski club. I know a lot of places won't accept the voucher unless you can show them a ski club membership card so selling them in the parking lot to a non ski club member is difficult. Years ago people were selling these vouchers on e-bay trying to make a couple of dollars. The ski areas got wise to this so that's why they now demand to see a ski club membership card.


  It's a bit more complicated than that.  If you want to chat about it, PM me.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 22, 2013)

fahz said:


> I understand the theft of service from selling a used ticket on the way out but *what about using that BOGO when solo and selling the second?*  Does that fall into the same category.



No, that's legal, so have at it.  The BOGO is a product _intended_ for two people, and you are taking ownership and using one ticket.  You paid the money that the resort is in agreement with, and the 2nd ticket hasn't been assigned/used, so there isnt a "theft of service".     Now, I imagine if 90% of people showed up every weekend and did this, BOGO programs probably would either be limited or eliminated, but I cant think of any reason why this would be "illegal".



fahz said:


> * "this ticket may not be sold on x property.* violaters will be prosecuted"?



I've seen that on sporting arena tickets, but I've never seen it on lift tickets, so I'm unsure whether or not that's legally binding or not.  I do know that it IS legally binding in NY and NJ, but only withing X feet of stadium/arena box office, so I suspect (just guessing) it probably is binding in some states.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Mar 22, 2013)

Took advantage of that 50% deal at Blue Mt, in Palmerton PA today to get an afternoon ticket for $22.50. Now at 10 days for $205 this season.

This offer of 50% off if you show a pass or ticket for this season from another mountain is good through their closing date, which has now been extended to March 30.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Mar 24, 2013)

Blue Mountain now offering $25 lift tix to everyone the rest of their season, which runs at least through Saturday the 30th.
Sunday the 31st both Belleayre and Hunter are offering $30 lift tix. 

So weather permitting I will close my season out by paying no more than $55 for two more days of skiing, bringing me up to 12 days for $260. Under $22/day.


----------



## HD333 (Mar 25, 2013)

Okemo has 2 and 3 consecutive day weekend passes, online deal only, for this weekend at $99 and $109.


----------



## puckoach (Mar 25, 2013)

My son reports that he has a couple of Stratton passes he got from a beverage company rep.  I haven't seen them, but he's dropping them off to me tonight.

Of any interest ?


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 25, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/Plattekill         Platty cheap deals this weekend


----------



## reefer (Mar 26, 2013)

$29.00 tickets at Mt. Snow Friday if purchased in advance! $49.00 at the door.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 26, 2013)

I have a voucher good for a free ticket till the end of the year at Saddleback that I'm not likely going to get to use. Free to whoever wants it. pm your adress and I'll drop it in the mail. Preference given to posters I know or steady posters (say 50 or more). I'll check later tonight. Things are pretty good up there right now....


----------



## billski (Mar 26, 2013)

Cannon "Add extended weekend lift hours and spring 2-for-$70 pricing starting April 1st..."


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 29, 2013)

Mt Southington is ski free today 10-5.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 29, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Mt Southington is ski free today 10-5.



Can you  go to work for me, so I can ski maybe?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 29, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Can you  go to work for me, so I can ski maybe?



Don't worry, I have to work today too....


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 29, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Don't worry, I have to work today too....



Wasn't even thinking about work, just want to ski more, may not be reality for me with car costs coming up .


----------



## Bene288 (Mar 30, 2013)

I have a Magic Mountain voucher that I will not get to use this season. If someone will actually use it then PM me and I'll drop it in the mail


----------



## snowngr (Mar 30, 2013)

Not sure if it was mentioned already, Attitash & Wildcat are $9 on Monday 1 April. Liftopia, not sure if walk up pricing is discounted too.


----------



## mlkrgr (Mar 30, 2013)

Here's my tally (lift ticket portions of bus fares is calculated by the tally between lift and bus and bus only pricing):

Sunday River bus trip lift ticket portion: $37
Stowe bus trip lift ticket portion: $39
Simon Mall gift card fee for 5 Waterville vouchers: $9

Grand total for 7 days skiing: $85. Though, I did spend at least 3x that much on transit.


----------



## elks (Apr 3, 2013)

Don't think this has been posted yet.  Last weekend I booked a Sunday night stay at Jay Peak in a brand new 1 bedroom condo for $220.  This included 2 adult lift tickets and 2 kids lift tickets for Sunday AND Monday, plus access to the water park for all 4 again on Sunday AND Monday, free Internet access, and daycare for the two kids both days as well.  I booked the deal over the phone with Jay's reservation at 800.451.4449.


----------



## wtcobb (Apr 5, 2013)

If you're looking for some new gear, Amazon has some good deals on helmets/goggles currently. Picked up a pair of Smith I/O goggles myself. Most of their stuff is around 50/60% off through April 14. There's a special page for all the deals - just do a search for "ski" and you'll see the banner ad at the top of the page.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 10, 2013)

Just got email from Mountsnow, this weekend the 4-13 and 14 Saturday and Sunday ski one day for $55 or both days of the weekend for $65 that is so so cheap and a great deal.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 11, 2013)

[h=2]World Lift Ticket & Season Pass Discount[/h] Bring a lift ticket or season pass from another resort and receive  25% off weekend and 50% off midweek 1-day lift tickets here at  Killington. Discount applied to adult rate only.
 Each lift ticket from another resort is valid for one discounted  Killington lift ticket and must be turned in to ticket seller at time of  purchase. Season pass holders from other resorts will need to present  their season pass and one other form of ID to receive one Killington  lift ticket per day.
 Offer valid Monday, April 8 through the end of the 2012/13 season.  Lift tickets from Killington Resort dated April 1 or later do not  qualify for this promotion. Offer not valid in conjunction with any  other offers.
  [h=2]Killington Season Pass Holder Bring a Friend[/h] Current Killington Season Pass and NOR'BEASTER Spring Pass holders  may bring up to two friends per day to receive 25% off weekend and 50%  off midweek one-day lift tickets. Current Killington Express Card  holders can bring one friend per day for the same discounts.
 Offer valid starting Monday, April 8 through the end of the 2012/13  winter season. Discount applied to adult ticket rate only. Offer not  valid in conjunction with any other offers.


----------



## MommaBear (Apr 13, 2013)

Anyone know of any deals for this coming week (4/17-4/21) for Stowe or Sugarbush?  Didn't find anything using search.


----------



## elks (Apr 13, 2013)

MommaBear said:


> Anyone know of any deals for this coming week (4/17-4/21) for Stowe or Sugarbush?  Didn't find anything using search.



Are you open to Jay Peak instead?  They are having some amazing offers right now.  Best to call as the lowest rates (Golf cottage lodging + ski & splash) are not advertised online.


----------



## MommaBear (Apr 14, 2013)

kelly001 said:


> Are you open to Jay Peak instead? They are having some amazing offers right now. Best to call as the lowest rates (Golf cottage lodging + ski & splash) are not advertised online.



Thanks!  Its possible...I know the Killington deal (and picture Andyzee posted yesterday) are certainly making us reconsider our choices.  Nice to have choices this year!


----------



## sull1102 (Apr 14, 2013)

Is the Killington lift ticket deal valid for lift tickets from this year or does it have to be the same day?


----------



## elks (Apr 14, 2013)

I don't know what the Killington deal is like, but two days of skiing, plus waterpark and lodging for 2 adults (and two kids) for $200 is hard to beat or resist!


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 15, 2013)

MommaBear said:


> Anyone know of any deals for this coming week (4/17-4/21) for Stowe or Sugarbush?  Didn't find anything using search.



Stowe has a deal for $49 tickets. They need to be purchased in advance, details at their website. Sugarbush lowered their adult rate to $54.


----------



## MommaBear (Apr 17, 2013)

sull1102 said:


> Is the Killington lift ticket deal valid for lift tickets from this year or does it have to be the same
> day?



I'm reading it to be from this year. Will find out Saturday. 

And thanks, Steamboat1, for the post about the drop in price on Sugarbush!


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 18, 2013)

MommaBear said:


> I'm reading it to be from this year. Will find out Saturday.
> 
> And thanks, Steamboat1, for the post about the drop in price on Sugarbush!



I read it to be any ticket/pass from any resort. K tickets & I'd assume Pico tickets have to be dated before April 1. I'll see you at the pond skimming Sat. MommaBear. I won't be skiing but still plan on using the discounts for my friends. I even have one free anytime ticket that came with my pass that I didn't get to use myself that I'll be giving to a friend. FYI K also lowered ticket prices to $59. They also said they'll be running lifts in the Canyon & on Snowdon for the weekend.


----------



## Conrad (Apr 18, 2013)

Sunday River this weekend: $39 tickets on Saturday and free skiing on Sunday.


----------



## abc (Apr 19, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> FYI K also lowered ticket prices to $59. They also said they'll be running lifts in the Canyon & on Snowdon for the weekend.


you can get K tickets for $30 at liftopia


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 26, 2013)

Are there any lift ticket "buy in advance" summer deals going on this season?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 27, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Are there any lift ticket "buy in advance" summer deals going on this season?



Yes I got a email from liftopia.com saying buy tickets for Stratton yesterday but I didn't look at it. http://www.liftopia.com/ski-resort-info/resort/802019/VT/Stratton-Mountain.htm?utm_source=bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Stratton+Lift+Tickets%28save+53%25%29&utm_content=Liftopia+Deal+Alert+-+53%25+off+Stratton+Lift+Tickets&utm_campaign=Stratton+Deal+Alert+-+7-25-13+&email=zager77%40yahoo.com 

http://www.liftopia.com/resort_detail.php?ResortId=3707 season pass for Platty .http://www.skiandrideny.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=17&Itemid=19 $1000 season pass for most of NY hills, you can ski weekends and no black outs at any hill and give to friends it is season pass with use at a lot great places. Use as many times as you want at the hills that accept it, Plattekill, Hunter, Gore, Whifteface and many others accept this pass.


----------



## jaytrem (Jul 27, 2013)

You can browse the 2013-2014 Geigerrig passport here....

http://www.geigerrig.com/passport2013/index.html

There's a Killington ticket and a Pico ticket this year, no Sugarbush.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 27, 2013)

MODS - unsticky this one and sticky new one - http://forums.alpinezone.com/showth...the-Cheap-2013-14-Edition?p=784674#post784674


----------

